# What your toddler is wearing/wore today.



## KittyVentura

There was a thread like this in a section before but is long dead. Used to be so much fun so thought I'd try and bring it back from the dead in baby club and then saw people wanted a toddler version so here it is.

I'm sure I can't be the only one who gets a certain amount of joy and pleasure from choosing small clothes and putting teeny tiny outfits together... and then want to share right?

So. The idea is to just post a picture of what your toddler wore or is wearing today with a run down of the items and where from.

Simple as that really. 

I can't take credit for the idea. I didn't do the original thread. I only recreate it xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Crap pic but gets us started. Pic wasn't taken tiday but is what he is wearing today.

Navy and turquoise thin knit striped jumper - H&M
Turquoise hoodie - H&M
Jeans - Next
Tan 'stomping' boots - Next
 



Attached Files:







185809_10151961905625338_635973374_n(2).jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 90


----------



## suzib76

Lana is wearing a pair of joules pink denim shorts, with a £1. Primark t-shirt!


----------



## sabby52

I know Dec isnt a toddler anymore but I love these threads, so I hope nobody minds me joining in :flower:

Today Dec will be wearing

T-shirt by Iron Fist
Jeans by Verbaudet
Trainers by Converse 

I dont have a pic of him today as he isnt dressed yet but this is one of him in the same outfit last month :) 

https://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq166/Beanbo_2009/020-8.jpg


----------



## sabby52

KittyVentura said:


> Crap pic but gets us started. Pic wasn't taken tiday but is what he is wearing today.
> 
> Navy and turquoise thin knit striped jumper - H&M
> Turquoise hoodie - H&M
> Jeans - Next
> Tan 'stomping' boots - Next

He is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## rosie272

Mostly this:




:haha:


----------



## Siyren

lyssa today is in a pink "sweet like mummy" tshirt from m and co. 
blue jeans from sains, and dark pink clarks shoes.


----------



## eddjanuary10

rosie272 said:


> Mostly this:
> 
> View attachment 454663
> 
> 
> 
> :haha:

oh he is soooo cute! ihsan would love that costume he is crazy about buzz :)


----------



## eddjanuary10

Ihsan is still in his jammies (h&m) lol! he won't take them off, i will have to bribe him with a bath! hopefully post a pic later with his clothes on :)


----------



## Kians_Mummy

My son is still in his pjs atm! He's watching Over The Hedge :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Tom has his team GB t-shirt on today :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Today Paige is wearing black leggings, Peppa Pig tshirt and Peppa pig hoody, and her Lelli Kellys. We were out swimming so were up and ready early today :D

https://img838.imageshack.us/img838/4955/p8071212.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

Ah yes, I love these threads! I always used to post in the last one! I was quite disappointed when it was finished!

Daisy is wearing a blue smock top from Boden, a blue denim skirt from Pumpkin Patch, white tights from Mothercare and black shoes from Clarks.

Tommy isn't a toddler but he's wearing a pair of Boden jeans and a Team GB t-shirt.
 



Attached Files:







093 Large Web view.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 49


----------



## CormacksGirl

Adam was in batman pjs up until 1:30:blush: and is now wearing his spurs football kit!!:thumbup:


----------



## karlilay

Madi is wearing a dress and tights from Next.



Zach is wearing a red spider T from H&M, jeans which are a bit small from Next and converse. 
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc504/karlilay/DSC_3268.jpg


----------



## moomoo

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/27e33294.jpg

Today - relaxing trip to the cafe :/


----------



## moomoo

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/f051b344.jpg

Chips on beach yesterday 

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/8b5f6576.jpg

What was under the all in one before it got a bit bladdy freezing :/


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Arf wore soft denim shorts and stripy t-shirt - both Next
Violet started off in a brand new pretty cotton sundress and yellow cardigan, both from Next and ended up in peach coloured leggings and a Manchester United strip from two seasons ago (courtesy of daddy)

(Thora did have matching stripy jogger things on but she kicked up that much of a fuss when I tried to redress her that I just thought stuff it, a madam already! :haha:)
 



Attached Files:







562873_450945991604863_99984561_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 22









529978_450946451604817_68775062_n.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Raggydoll

Kate had blue leggings and a smock top with hot air balloons on it from next. 

I have a feeling this thread may not be good for my shopping habit!


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh I love these threads!! No pictures today but he wore....
Navy skinny joggers - Tesc
'I love Mum, she's the boss' top - Next
White leather converse


----------



## sunshine114

Love threads like these! Daniel was in stone coloured cotton trousers by ladybird and a long sleeved royal blue t shirt with a huge mickey mouse on the front.


----------



## rosie272

Charlie went from Buzz Lightyear to this:



Blue Jacket from John Lewis
Ted Baker Chinos
Blue Converse Hi Tops
Gap Polo shirt underneath 
And a grumpy face :haha:


----------



## JASMAK

I can't do this on my mobile, but here is a link of pics this summer for all my kidlets.


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday at nursery she had one a green and white polka dot top, harem style jeans and pink and green pumps.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120807-00295.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## moomoo

rosie272 said:


> Charlie went from Buzz Lightyear to this:
> 
> View attachment 454951
> 
> 
> Blue Jacket from John Lewis
> Ted Baker Chinos
> Blue Converse Hi Tops
> Gap Polo shirt underneath
> And a grumpy face :haha:

Love this outfit! My DS is still in nappies though so chinos look a bit funny! Hehehee!


----------



## Jchihuahua

I'll add a photo when I take one later. Daisy has a blue sun dress with flowers on it from Boden, white ankle socks and black Clarks shoes. Tommy has on Tommy Hilfiger shorts and a 'London Rocks' t-shirt from Next.


----------



## MrsEngland

Today she has on black polka dot leggings and a long sleeve cream top with minnie mouse on.


----------



## mummy2be...

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x409/twinkle137/3595ffc4.jpg

Pink t-shirt - asda I think, in a three pack
Floral denim next shorts
White frilly socks
Next soft soles 

Please excuse my half decorated hall in the background


----------



## Jchihuahua

So cute! Daisy has those shorts too.


----------



## mummy2be...

Jchihuahua said:


> So cute! Daisy has those shorts too.

Being the mummy of a skinny mini I find the adjustable waist a godsend!


----------



## Jchihuahua

mummy2be... said:


> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> So cute! Daisy has those shorts too.
> 
> Being the mummy of a skinny mini I find the adjustable waist a godsend!Click to expand...

Same here!


----------



## louandivy

This rather ravishing flamenco dress - present from my sister from Barcelona! (thats my sis in the picture, her and Ivy have identical hair)
https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/208945f7.jpg
Poor Dom has just taken her to the aquarium dressed like this :rofl:


----------



## Lauren25

Bobbys got on...
Slouch skinny jeans from Next
Ben Sherman blue polo tee
Navy gap hoody
White leather converse!

I will try and get a picture!


----------



## sweetlullaby

Matthew has on - "having a feast with a gruffalo" tshirt debenhams, next signature jeans with belt, next monster socks (colours tie in with tshirt colours must have matching socks :rofl: ) and thomas the tank engine trainers he picked out to wear lol He's away to bed in next monster pjs


----------



## rosie272

We went to a beer garden this evening and Charlie is wearing a green Gap polo, M&S green shorts and deck shoes :) gotta make the most of this sunshine!


----------



## KittyVentura

Blue jeans - Next
Tan "stomping" boots - Next
Navy dinosaur long sleeved T - H&M
Grey hoody - H&M
Brown military style hat - Matalan 

xx
 



Attached Files:







392229_10151993668530338_2046464566_n.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 18









391538_10151993665220338_2013379723_n.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## JessdueJan

Navy shorts with bright coloured crabs on (he picked then out in himself because they have green on!) 
A yellow t-shirt - some of the crabs are yellow so it does match 
Then his navy doodles from Clarks on his feet and off to nursery he goes!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Flower leggings, yellow vest top, pink peppa pig jacket and white shoes...... she chooses her own clothes.


----------



## shelx

Today my son is wearing
a navy polo top from M+S
and shorts from next


----------



## CarlyP

Ella on the swing at park sporting white vest and purple shorts dungarees :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Ella swing.jpg
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie's wearing a red Gap t-shirt, stripy Boden shorts, white sunhat and red cons - no photos cos he is filthy after a day of rolling around in a sand pit :haha:


----------



## sapphire1

I loved this thread, glad it's been redone!

Holly is wearing a next top that I got from a charity shop. She was also wearing next skinny jeans and Clarks hi-tops, but I had to remove them after she decided it was a good idea to run fully clothed into the sea.

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/540367_511302858895576_1036555095_n.jpg


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby had a red romper suit from asda and white leather converse

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/44b987a5.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/28784c02.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

Cute photos!

Daisy wore a pink sundress from Boden in the same style as the blue one she wore yesterday and white startrite sandals. 

Tommy wore The Jam t-shirt from Next, Boden shorts wirth anchors on and socks with skull and crossbones on.

The blue dress is yesterday and pink dress today. I never got round to adding a photo yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







073 Large Web view.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 24









019 Large Web view.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## eddjanuary10

Oh I like this thread its cute!

This was yesterday in the garden, talking with a mouth full of lunch!

His outfit reflects 2 of Ihsan's fave things right now- Toy Story & dinosaurs :)

Toy Story joggies from the Disney Store
Toy Story Crocs- from a kids shoe shop in Dubai
Dinosaur t-shirt- Asda George

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 012.jpg
File size: 75.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## rosie272

Jchihuahua said:


> Cute photos!
> 
> Daisy wore a pink sundress from Boden in the same style as the blue one she wore yesterday and white startrite sandals.
> 
> Tommy wore The Jam t-shirt from Next, Boden shorts wirth anchors on and socks with skull and crossbones on.
> 
> The blue dress is yesterday and pink dress today. I never got round to adding a photo yesterday.




Daisy is so cute, I love those little dresses! They are gorgeous :cloud9: thankfully my friend has had a little girl so I can shop for girls clothes! So excited :haha:


----------



## mummy2be...

I love this thread. Today marella is in Zara cropped bleached denims, and a floral t-shirt from sainsuburys..... Will post a pic when she sits still long enough for me to take one


----------



## mummy2be...

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x409/twinkle137/50072413.jpg

Not the best photo but she's very busy this morning! :)


----------



## CarlyP

In the garden wearing yellow Primark shorts & Rocha little Rocha top :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Ella Garden.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 13









Ella Garden2.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## suzib76

Lana has on hello kitty top and leggings

By the time we got to nursery she had rolled her leggings up above her knees :wacko:


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy is wearing a white skirt with blue apples on from Boden and a white t shirt with a blue dog on from Gap and white Startrite sandals. Tommy has on a white England kit. Will add a photo when I take one later.


----------



## claireg0000

mummy2be... said:


> https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x409/twinkle137/50072413.jpg
> 
> Not the best photo but she's very busy this morning! :)

I love that rocking horse! Is that from ELC? I wanted to get it for Izzy.


----------



## JessdueJan

Lucas is in a navy and white striped polo shirt from primark and a pair of brown chinos from next.


----------



## sequeena

I don't have a pic as I'm on my iphone but T is wearing a rocha little rocha t-shirt and white shorts :)


----------



## sapphire1

I went out shopping today, and left Holly with DH. Just got back and she is wearing her pyjamas still (primarni), and has a bucket on her head.


----------



## mummy2be...

claireg0000 said:


> mummy2be... said:
> 
> 
> https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x409/twinkle137/50072413.jpg
> 
> Not the best photo but she's very busy this morning! :)
> 
> I love that rocking horse! Is that from ELC? I wanted to get it for Izzy.Click to expand...

Mammas and pappas :) tbh I think it's more for my living room than rel ;)


----------



## KittyVentura

LOVE that rocking horse too!

Fin today was in:
Light blue thin shirt - H&M. Actually 9-12 months so no idea how it still fits. Sleeved were rolled up though. 
Yellow shorts - Next
Brown trekkers - Next
Brown military style hat - Matalan


Also, Amelia was in a gorgeous cream F&F (Tescos?) dress. It's patchwork style with ditsy print and crochet sleeves. I love it.


----------



## Lauren25

Such cuties!

Bobby had a white tshirt and black and white check shorts - think there from Dunnes in Ireland


----------



## karlilay

Madi wore this :

Zach wore this :


----------



## Jchihuahua

Cute pics!

This is the outfit I said earlier that Daisy wore.
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/014.jpg


----------



## karlilay

LOve her skirt!


----------



## Jchihuahua

karlilay said:


> LOve her skirt!

Boden sale! It has shorts attatched under it too :).


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has a Green Gap polo, long M&S shorts and green crocs - we're off to the Glasgow Pipe Band Championships :) will be adding a sunhat later


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Its jama day today so he's wearing his Thomas ones. Yesterday we went out with my sister and he started off in a tshirt and short set and sandals and ended up in a Kermit the frog tshirt and beige shorts


----------



## KittyVentura

All looking fab guys. Daisy and Mads look amazing.

Today Fin is wearing:
Green slim fit jeans - Next
Blue/teal/green check shirt - Next
Trainers with horrideous laces - Next
Grey Trilby - H&M


xx


----------



## sequeena

Brown 3-6 month shorts :rofl: from Matalan I think and a baby blue v neck t-shirt from George.


----------



## Piperette

Our little sunshine is wearing:

Denim Romper - Gap
Denim Hat - DM
Sandals - Clarkes Doodles
Team GB Armband, which he refuses to take off :blush:
 



Attached Files:







S1108.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## FeistyFemme

sabby52 said:


> I know Dec isnt a toddler anymore but I love these threads, so I hope nobody minds me joining in :flower:
> 
> Today Dec will be wearing
> 
> T-shirt by Iron Fist
> Jeans by Verbaudet
> Trainers by Converse
> 
> I dont have a pic of him today as he isnt dressed yet but this is one of him in the same outfit last month :)
> 
> https://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq166/Beanbo_2009/020-8.jpg

I like his T-shirt. He's just a handsome boy.


----------



## FeistyFemme

mummy2be... said:


> https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x409/twinkle137/3595ffc4.jpg
> 
> Pink t-shirt - asda I think, in a three pack
> Floral denim next shorts
> White frilly socks
> Next soft soles
> 
> Please excuse my half decorated hall in the background

Aww So cute &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Piperette said:


> Our little sunshine is wearing:
> 
> Denim Romper - Gap
> Denim Hat - DM
> Sandals - Clarkes Doodles
> Team GB Armband, which he refuses to take off :blush:

I looove that romper!

Lucas wore this today -
Hat from Peacocks
Hoodie from H&M
Long shorts made by his mummy
Shoes from Store21
 



Attached Files:







430274_402215509827742_1124798468_n.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## moomoo

Atthe beach yesterday!
https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/73a9e465.jpg
https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/27aa37d8.jpg


----------



## karlilay

Moo moo, do you have shares in boden?


----------



## pa2k84

Your toddlers are so well dressed mine lives in second hand bits!!

Today tshirt from bootsale (think is matalan)
Shorts from a friend (h&m)
Startrite doodle shoes (actually bought these new!!)

https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn89/pa2k84/1926b3d1.jpg


----------



## karlilay

Lol, my kids are always in nice clothes but hardly any of them are new. I scour the net for cheap, great condition second hand things.


----------



## karlilay

And I *always* think how gorgeous Lucas is!


----------



## pa2k84

karlilay said:


> And I *always* think how gorgeous Lucas is!

Why thank you - your 2 are pretty stunning too such beautiful eyes


----------



## Kate&Lucas

My Lucas lives in hand-me-downs and ebay bargains like 70% of the time :haha:


----------



## moomoo

karlilay said:


> Moo moo, do you have shares in boden?

:haha: No, just a bit of a sucker for their amazingly cute clothes! (and the fact they have a one year guarantee - ideal!)

Most of their stuff is second/third hand :thumbup:


----------



## Piperette

Today: 
Shirt - H&M
Shorts - H&M
Denim Hat - DM
Sandals - Clarkes Doodles
And said Team GB Armband. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







120812.jpg
File size: 72 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CarlyP

Beach and park :) Swimsuit - Store twenty one. Playsuit - Primark.
 



Attached Files:







E beach.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 10









E park.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lauki

Today Soapie wore:

Generic vest from George.
Preloved pink trousers from George.
Preloved sandals.
And a hairband I adore from Ebay!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2251.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 16









DSC_2257.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## sapphire1

I'm glad it's not just me who buys second hand stuff! Today Holly wore Next 'stripes are the new spots' top, red skinny jeans from Funky Diva and black Converse hi-tops. Everything she wore today was new, but sale bargains - Converse for £11, kerching! :smug:


----------



## sequeena

Mickey vest and shorts. From George I think.

Old pic but this is the set.
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/427476_4461842429349_298322015_n.jpg


----------



## sequeena

sapphire1 said:


> I'm glad it's not just me who buys second hand stuff! Today Holly wore Next 'stripes are the new spots' top, red skinny jeans from Funky Diva and black Converse hi-tops. Everything she wore today was new, but sale bargains - Converse for £11, kerching! :smug:

T also has a lot of second hand clothes :)


----------



## eddjanuary10

I tried to post this yesterday but somethings wrong with my iphone-laptop connection :(

This was a few days ago feeding the ducks. He is wearing h & m shorts, Polo RL t-shirt & shoes we got him from Dubai.


----------



## Lauki

sequeena said:


> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad it's not just me who buys second hand stuff! Today Holly wore Next 'stripes are the new spots' top, red skinny jeans from Funky Diva and black Converse hi-tops. Everything she wore today was new, but sale bargains - Converse for £11, kerching! :smug:
> 
> T also has a lot of second hand clothes :)Click to expand...

I just can't always afford new stuff anymore. If there's something in a new collection that I REALLY adore I will get it. But with planning for another baby, there's no point spending lots of money if there's some gorgeous stuff you can get nearly new on Ebay!


----------



## sapphire1

Rubbish pic, but I couldn't get her to look up. Today H is wearing red top from H&M, leopard print skinny jeans from Next and GAP socks. She wore her Converse with them when we went out.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1956.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## _laura

https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7cki8kK1k1qa848uo1_400.jpg
Last week, I love this outfit.
Max wore:
Top from Primark (!!!)
Jeans from Tesco rolled up 
Toms (that no longer fit him)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Today Paige wore
Turquoise trousers from Tesco
Turquoise Minnie Mouse tshirt
White & pink vest which stuck out lovely under her tshirt :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







P8141511.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## rosie272

On a walk today Charlie wore:





A grey H&M cardie
Gap navy polo shirt
Ted Baker navy skinnies
M&S stripey deck shoes :)


----------



## sequeena

Lauki said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad it's not just me who buys second hand stuff! Today Holly wore Next 'stripes are the new spots' top, red skinny jeans from Funky Diva and black Converse hi-tops. Everything she wore today was new, but sale bargains - Converse for £11, kerching! :smug:
> 
> T also has a lot of second hand clothes :)Click to expand...
> 
> I just can't always afford new stuff anymore. If there's something in a new collection that I REALLY adore I will get it. But with planning for another baby, there's no point spending lots of money if there's some gorgeous stuff you can get nearly new on Ebay!Click to expand...

I agree, and I also don't see the point in buying new when preloved good condition clothing is just as good and well made. Thomas wore Next jeans and a Rocha Little Rocha t-shirt today that were second hand... just because they're second hand doesn't make them any less decent quality.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Nevermind second-hand, you know you're thrify when you make your LO clothes from your old clothes :blush:

(Pic 1, the pants were a pair of mine that got ripped. Pic 2 used to be my old cardigan). He also has pants made of an old tablecloth and some made from a scarf! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







560670_338738852842075_217911830_n.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 36









300669_234275176621777_102816597_n.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 33


----------



## sapphire1

^^ That's not thrifty, that's genius :lol:

I agree Sequeena, there are some lovely bargains to be had. I can't resist a rummage in the charity shops, and I'm always ebay hunting.


----------



## rosie272

I love a bargain! Charlie has a drawer full of Zara bargains from last years sale all waiting to be worn - tops, t shirts and cords all 1.99 & 2.99!! 

Today he's wearing a H&M top, M&S shorts, Gap socks and white leather cons :)


----------



## sapphire1

Holly is wearing a white and navy stripy top from H&M, a Next denim skirt (ebay) and pink mothercare tights with her navy Clarks shoes. No pic, but these are the shoes, love them but she's grown out of them already after 8 weeks :(

https://assets.clarksmcr.com/products/2/0/3/20350102_A_p.jpg


----------



## mummyclo

Can't upload piccy from phone but;
Mothercare stripey long sleeve vest and Next Grey Jogging bottoms :)


----------



## Lauki

Soapie today
Outfit from Next
Hairband from Ebay
Boots from Ebay

https://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL586/3416378/24149522/403667510.jpg


----------



## mummy_ellie09

J wore his Kermit tshirt today with just his nappy


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy wore Next denim shorts with flowers on and a pink t shirt with bees on from Boden and startrite sandals. Tommy wore blue checked shorts from Next and a light blue t shirt with a rhino on it from John Lewis.


----------



## sequeena

Thomas wore jeans, a grey jumper and a red checkered shirt from Matalan.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy is wearing a £2.99 dress from H&M which is pink with roses on it and white ankle socks and black patent leather Clarks shoes. Tommy has on blue joggers from next and a red t shirt with a toucan on it from Boden.


----------



## sequeena

It's pyjama day here (aka it's crappy weather out). T is wearing a short and t-shirt pj set from Matalan. The shorts are dark green and the top is blue and white stripes with a monkey on the front.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Here's what Lucas is in today - 
Top from Primark
Jeans (that you can't actually see) from George
Hat from eBay
Timberlands
And his LL spider backpack!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/S7000399.jpg


----------



## louandivy

little sundress with a sunflower hat and purple crocs


----------



## sapphire1

Aww - looks like Ivy's loving living by the seaside, it's great isn't it!

Today H wore a blue top with a union jack heart on from Next, skinny jeans from Tu (charity shop) and Clarks hi-tops.


----------



## Jchihuahua

I love Ivy's hat!

Daisy has on jeggings from Boden, a pink Fred Perry polo shirt, red converse hi tops.

Tommy has on blue shorts from next and a t shirt with a London bus on it from Ben Sherman.


----------



## bluehorse

Grace is wearing a turquoise tunic from George at Asda and some navy leggings from Next

Rowan is wearing a 'Care Instructions' t-shirt from the NCT shop (hand wash only, love unconditionally, bf as required'(!) and a pair of green chinos from Next


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Jama day again here. Josh is in his lazy bones pyjamas and his Thomas slippers


----------



## louandivy

sapphire1 said:


> Aww - looks like Ivy's loving living by the seaside, it's great isn't it!
> 
> Today H wore a blue top with a union jack heart on from Next, skinny jeans from Tu (charity shop) and Clarks hi-tops.

Yes I love it, are you near the sea too?? The second the sun comes out we can just pop out and enjoy it as long as it lasts as we are 7 minutes from the beach (I timed it :haha:) its just a shame that I can't relax because if I don't watch Ivy like a hawk she would literally run straight into the ocean, the girl has no fear these days :dohh:

Today Ivy is in a little purple and green floral Boden dress and purple crocs. Will wear her red hoodie when we go out.


----------



## MrsEngland

D has on red leggings from george, white daisy duck top from primark, and red patent start rite shoes.


----------



## fidget

He's in comfy clothes at the mo, tesco cargo pants and a Tshirt but when he wakes up a pair of red skinny jeans and a rolling stones Tshirt 

I love dressing him! And I'm so glad I kept most of his clothes for bump. Saying that though, I also love pickin his nappies and hes wearing a monkey print blueberry wrap today to match his mood...


----------



## Laura87

Ava is in white three quarter lengths, and a blue t-shirt from gap that says 'Awesome' :)


----------



## sapphire1

louandivy said:


> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> Aww - looks like Ivy's loving living by the seaside, it's great isn't it!
> 
> Today H wore a blue top with a union jack heart on from Next, skinny jeans from Tu (charity shop) and Clarks hi-tops.
> 
> Yes I love it, are you near the sea too?? The second the sun comes out we can just pop out and enjoy it as long as it lasts as we are 7 minutes from the beach (I timed it :haha:) its just a shame that I can't relax because if I don't watch Ivy like a hawk she would literally run straight into the ocean, the girl has no fear these days :dohh:
> 
> Today Ivy is in a little purple and green floral Boden dress and purple crocs. Will wear her red hoodie when we go out.Click to expand...

Yep, we're in Aberdeen so it's a 10 min drive to the seafront. Holly runs into the sea, she's mental. The first time she did it I was fully clothed, and had to chase her. My boots got ruined as the water came up to my knees :lol:

Today, she is wearing green T shirt and navy leggings from Next, with a rainbow cardi from Asda.


----------



## louandivy

sapphire1 said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> Aww - looks like Ivy's loving living by the seaside, it's great isn't it!
> 
> Today H wore a blue top with a union jack heart on from Next, skinny jeans from Tu (charity shop) and Clarks hi-tops.
> 
> Yes I love it, are you near the sea too?? The second the sun comes out we can just pop out and enjoy it as long as it lasts as we are 7 minutes from the beach (I timed it :haha:) its just a shame that I can't relax because if I don't watch Ivy like a hawk she would literally run straight into the ocean, the girl has no fear these days :dohh:
> 
> Today Ivy is in a little purple and green floral Boden dress and purple crocs. Will wear her red hoodie when we go out.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, we're in Aberdeen so it's a 10 min drive to the seafront. Holly runs into the sea, she's mental. The first time she did it I was fully clothed, and had to chase her. My boots got ruined as the water came up to my knees :lol:
> 
> Today, she is wearing green T shirt and navy leggings from Next, with a rainbow cardi from Asda.Click to expand...

Haha I'm pretty sure that is going to happen to me at some point too! We have got ballsy little toddlers haven't we?!

Today Ivy was in a gorgeous little dress that my mum bought for her, no idea where its from!

https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/AD700FAF-E679-45E0-B9A4-198AA4B0D472-683-0000009E83810DDE.jpg


----------



## MrsEngland

Tu ruffle butt jeans and a blue tee.


----------



## CaptainMummy

paige was at a birthday party, she wore a denim ruffle skirt, baby pink top with sequin bow and a fluffy collared shrug.

When we got hom, i took off her tights and skirt and shes now just got a pair of joggers on =)


----------



## XJessicaX

Was 32 degrees today so LO wore her nappy when she woke up, had 2 hours of naked bum time and then she wore a short cotton summer dress and then back to naked again!


----------



## minties

So this is more of a "my poor baby looks HORRIBLE" bunch of pictures, but here is Thomas in yet another hand knitted jersey enjoying some muddy puddles. He has lots, and I mean LOTS, of knitted jerseys!

This one makes me think of some old video game with bricks :haha:

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_0325.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_0324.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_0303.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_0320.jpg


----------



## rosie272

Love them pics Minities :)


----------



## minties

Thank you!


----------



## rosie272

I knew Charlie was going to get manky at an outdoors festival and the botanic gardens so he had on a grey Rolling Stones T shirt, old Ted Baker skinnies and blue cons :) A green hoody was added later outside


----------



## fidget

A green striped next t-shirt... And nothing else! Haha I didn't get him dressed until he woke from his nap and then we went to my mums for a BBQ and spent all afternoon in a paddling pool in the garden. At first it was adorable seeing his cute little bum running around but he spent the whole day bent over and I got a beautiful view :/ lol. Also, I've never known a baby to pee so much. He did six massive wees around the garden in an hour!


----------



## KittyVentura

Fin had 2 outfits today due to sweat, suncream and an impromptu mid afternoon bath.

*1st *
Blue light cotton shirt - H&M
Light yellow shorts - Next
Brown trekkers - Next
Grey trilby - H&M


*2nd*
Camel shorts - Next
Yellow T - Next
Brown trekkers - Next
Brown military style hat - Matalan


Both pics with Sjminimac's gorgeous Charlie :cloud9:

xx


----------



## minties

Fin has the best smile! It's like this crazy-happy-whole face thing. Gorgeous!


----------



## bluehorse

Old photos...but these are the outfits LOs wore yesterday:

Grace- Mothercare orange top, blue and white spotty shorts from George at Asda and spotty sunglasses from Debenhams!
Rowan- short dungaree set from TU at Sainsburys
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 5









020.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sequeena

9-12 month Matalan t-shirt. 3-6 month shorts

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/0668E947-F29D-486D-BA7B-82860FA9AD17-87-00000000900EDF75.jpg


----------



## special_kala

this is what River insisted on wearing most of the day


----------



## louandivy

ivy ended her day in her costume all ready for shambala festival and her brand new pair of pink Toms...if only she was willing to wear the daisy chain headband
https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/157BEBE1-C1FF-47C7-89C5-E585499D9AB2-673-000000AE732EB93E.jpg


----------



## karlilay

Ivy is looking very pink and girly Lou....,


----------



## Duejan2012

i straughtened her hair:blush: (bad mommy) :haha:


----------



## louandivy

karlilay said:


> Ivy is looking very pink and girly Lou....,

hahahaaha i know i kinda love the juxtaposition between the incredibly girly outfit and her incredibly ungirly general attitude and looks


----------



## KittyVentura

Blue and ecru stripped T - Next
Blue light cotton roll up trousers - H&M
Brown Trekkers - Next
Grey trilby - H&M

https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/accf0048ef0243a3c5ec47820e6463cb.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/f5601f21a659a8c072db1b6db04c7c87.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/13dac993b9ac42111e92c9f762885709.jpg

Xx


----------



## x Michelle x

https://i1163.photobucket.com/albums/q544/xmichelle1981x/A6F51225-5F90-4915-BAFC-BAACB0FDE9C1-400-00000055F7DE526E.jpg
Hoodie - marks and Spencers
Jeans - sainsburys 
Hi tops - next


----------



## sapphire1

Aww Michelle, T is so cute!

Holly was wearing a Next denim shirt dress (charity shop), bright pink Next cardigan, flowery tights from BHS and black Converse hi-tops.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Today Daisy wore a blue denim skirt from Pumpkin Patch, a pink t shirt with a dog and cat on from Gap, white tights and black Clarks shoes. Tommy wore grey joggers from Next and a stripy t shirt with a pirate ship on from Boden.


----------



## moomoo

F - George funky jumpsuit type thingy.

R - Next star trousers with rib waist, plain orange top


----------



## sequeena

I'll get a pic later but T is going to a birthday party so will wear Next jeans and a red jumper from bluezoo that has a bear on it :)


----------



## moomoo

Sainsburys has 25% off at mo, and some lurvely things too! X


----------



## mummyclo

Next Tshirt, Next rib waist Jeans and Clarks Trainers.
 



Attached Files:







fred.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## harborsdaddy

Harbor wore a red tshirt, with grey jeans with brown suspenders. I would post a picture but I cant yet haha!


----------



## Jchihuahua

I can't put photos up as my laptop is broken but Daisy had on a cute new outfit today to go and visit her grandparents. She had a nice skirt from the new Boden collection which was sort of beige with images of London on it. It sounds weird but it is gorgeous. She wore it with an beige and navy striped long sleeved t shirt from Next, white tights and black shoes. It looked nice. Tommy had on Boden jeans and a long sleeved t shirt from Boden which was brown with a red bus on it.


----------



## sequeena

This photo is a bit useless really as it doesn't show everything T was wearing but this was him today :haha:

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/206075_4631182942756_928266393_n.jpg


----------



## harborsdaddy

he's adorable! ^

I already posted Harbor's outfit but he is wearing these PJ's tonight!

https://s7ondemand6.scene7.com//is/image/MothercareASE/lw4363_1?&$dw_extralarge_mc$


----------



## karlilay

Omg where are those PJs from! I need them!


----------



## pinklizzy

`1


----------



## MrsEngland

D has on a grey juicy couture tracksuit and a pink top from asda, and pink pumps on :)


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy has on a blue peppa pig skirt from Mothercare and a cream long sleeved t shirt from next with blue flowers on it, ankle socks and black shoes. Tommy has on green trousers from Next and a grey and green t shirt with a turtle on from Mothercare.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

This is what Lucas is wearing today for a day out to the farm :D

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/S7000434.jpg


----------



## moomoo

Florence in her outfit that daddy chose! I thought he did quite well!

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/8FDEC83F-F88D-4736-8ADD-4C3D06D7BF09-441-0000004672E9667E.jpg


----------



## louandivy

Moomoo she is absolutely stunning!!

Just got back from shambala - Ivy was in a pretty special outfit today 

https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/28C7F8D8-E63D-4B17-BC57-173C789F77D0-128-0000001FC3E89E62.jpg


----------



## sapphire1

I love Ivy's wings! Where are they from?


----------



## moomoo

louandivy said:


> Moomoo she is absolutely stunning!!
> 
> Just got back from shambala - Ivy was in a pretty special outfit today
> 
> https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/28C7F8D8-E63D-4B17-BC57-173C789F77D0-128-0000001FC3E89E62.jpg

Thank you lovely! Flo has some serious hair envy, look at her lush curls!! :cloud9:


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Josh is wearing a red w/ long blue sleeves Percy top, with blue jeans and his Thomas slippers - or one slipper at least! :haha:


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy: blue Boden jeans, blue long sleeved top with pencils on it from Boden, Clarks trainers.
Tommy: grey Next joggers, blue long sleeved top with yachts on from Boden.


----------



## mummyclo

Next jeans and a mike the knight tshirt :)


----------



## sapphire1

Holly is wearing Next leopard print skinny jeans, Next pink long sleeved T shirt with a sequinned heart (charity shop) and black Converse hi-tops.


----------



## x Michelle x

Purple velour trackie bottoms and pink t shirt with a Disney cat on it. And mismatched socks cos I cba going upstairs for matching ones :)


----------



## kjsmummy

were potty training so hes just wearing cheap joggers and a next london bus tshirt and next socks x


----------



## sequeena

Mickey mouse pyjamas but we have to go out shortly so I've put a navy fleece hoody and a lime green gilet over the top.


----------



## moomoo

No pics today -

R - primark chinos, boden red spider top, george multi coloured hoody

F - TU heart patch Cords (navy), Jojo navy striped dress, and navy and white hand knitted cardi


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan wore a long sleeved tractor t-shirt from Monsoon & a pair of dark blue next jeans. He chose to wear his grey adidas trainers because they have cars on them, they didn't match :)


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie: JoJo maman bebe cornflower blue and pink striped dress, bright pink sandals

Ally: mini Boden dress with an elephant on it, little pink cardigan, one inch blue shoe with flowers on. For some reason, the left shoe was offending her!


----------



## MacyClara

Mila is wearing hot pink shorts, a white t shirt with a glittery pink cat, pink heart shaped sunglasses and pink sandals. She picked out her own outfit today, guess her favorite color?


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie's in a red Gap polo top, green H&M trousers , yellow H&M jacket and red Hunter wellies - horrible weather here today :(


----------



## louandivy

TennisGal said:


> Lizzie: JoJo maman bebe cornflower blue and pink striped dress, bright pink sandals
> 
> Ally: mini Boden dress with an elephant on it, little pink cardigan, one inch blue shoe with flowers on. For some reason, the left shoe was offending her!

haha i actually own BOTH of those dresses for ivy!!

And thank you guys, the fairy wings and daisy headband were both from a little shop called Daisy Daisy in Brighton :)


----------



## KittyVentura

A few here as not posted a few days.

Next hooded top, jeans and trainers.
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/8558266045149bb46f35f9189a7cc430.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/bde97c7f6e0bc5b64e7e5e58166fcc30.jpg

Next tshirt, shorts and trainers. H&M hat.
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/8625fb4efe07cf40d5edf6a95f3380cb.jpg

Next jumper and jeans.
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/130f1a621326b92c99cf24dde75e6292.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/f1b2ae4afa3a6fc30f0fc5490b3c5caa.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/b821a3b5a9f085d8f603dcb828159fa9.jpg


----------



## TennisGal

louandivy said:


> TennisGal said:
> 
> 
> Lizzie: JoJo maman bebe cornflower blue and pink striped dress, bright pink sandals
> 
> Ally: mini Boden dress with an elephant on it, little pink cardigan, one inch blue shoe with flowers on. For some reason, the left shoe was offending her!
> 
> haha i actually own BOTH of those dresses for ivy!!
> 
> And thank you guys, the fairy wings and daisy headband were both from a little shop called Daisy Daisy in Brighton :)Click to expand...

:rofl: too funny!

And ivy does look like a total superstar in that photo. Good weekend?


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Kitty Lucas just saw your pics and thought it was him :lol: the lil meff :dohh:

He's Lucas today, chavving it up in his tracksuit to go splash in some puddles :haha:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/S7000546.jpg


----------



## kjsmummy

today kians wearing next skinny jeans, rolling stones next tshirt, next star cardy and vans x


----------



## CaptainMummy

paige is wearing black leggings and a pink and white striped tshirt with peterpan collar. She will pick her own shoes as she does every day. She always picks the ones that dont match!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy is wearing M&S blue jeans, a long sleeved cream top with a picture of girls and their pets on from Boots, Clarks trainers. Tommy is wearing navy joggers from Next and a navy t shirt with an aeroplane on from Boden.


----------



## sapphire1

Holly is wearing Next 'spots are the new stripes' top, Mothercare denim skirt (ebay), Tu @ Sainsburys tights and Clarks hi-tops.

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/400880_519657801393415_1246048780_n.jpg


----------



## kjsmummy

this is kian today it looked cold n cloudy this morn so he had on next jeans,rolling stones t and star cardt and his vans then at dinner the sun came out n it went really warm so u changed him to a next croc tshirt n hnm shorts and his vans
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/20120828_094035.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/20120828_1442270.jpgx


----------



## MrsEngland

She currently has pj's on ready for bed but during the day she was wearing a blue jumper dress with a dog on from mothercare, with red leggings from tu and red patent start rite shoes :)


----------



## Piperette

Today S was wearing: top, cardi, jeans: HM and Converse shoes.

https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/P1040751.jpg

https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/P1040753.jpg


----------



## moomoo

F - all in one waterproof, boden flower dungarees under with m&s green block colour short sleeve vest.
https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/3E2374B6-CC1E-498B-9297-E2D4D15E609A-2126-000001B9E302AD3C.jpg

R- a Tesco orange top, and primark denim roll ups, next star wellies
https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/164F1476-D699-45CF-ACBD-C4833321E61F-2126-000001BA04564648.jpg


----------



## Kate&Lucas

We went out today on the ferry as it was nice! Lucas wore a top from Asda, sandals from H&M and long shorts made by me :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/S7000548.jpg


----------



## rosie272

Kate&Lucas said:


> We went out today on the ferry as it was nice! Lucas wore a top from Asda, sandals from H&M and long shorts made by me :)
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/S7000548.jpg



He always looks so cute and stylish! Love them little shorts :)


----------



## louandivy

Kate&Lucas said:


> We went out today on the ferry as it was nice! Lucas wore a top from Asda, sandals from H&M and long shorts made by me :)
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/S7000548.jpg

omg. this outfit is amazing! Ivy was in a little peachy plain dress today and pink Toms.


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie - embroidered smock top from Monsoon, with bright pink clamdiggers from JoJo...bright pink JoJo sandals

Ally - bright green and blue dress from Gap


----------



## moomoo

What are Toms :blush:


----------



## karlilay

sapphire1 said:


> Holly is wearing Next 'spots are the new stripes' top, Mothercare denim skirt (ebay), Tu @ Sainsburys tights and Clarks hi-tops.
> 
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/400880_519657801393415_1246048780_n.jpg

Awww she is sooo cute!


----------



## louandivy

Toms are shoes :haha: For every pair you buy a pair is donated to a child in need. They are really cute but I mainly bought them because Ivy's fat feet wouldn't fit into vans :haha:

And I agree with Karlilay, Holly is super cute!


----------



## kjsmummy

louandivy said:


> Toms are shoes :haha: For every pair you buy a pair is donated to a child in need. They are really cute but I mainly bought them because Ivy's fat feet wouldn't fit into vans :haha:
> 
> And I agree with Karlilay, Holly is super cute!

i love toms i got kian a pair but his fat feet wouldnt fit in them lol but vans fit him fine x


----------



## moomoo

kjsmummy said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> Toms are shoes :haha: For every pair you buy a pair is donated to a child in need. They are really cute but I mainly bought them because Ivy's fat feet wouldn't fit into vans :haha:
> 
> And I agree with Karlilay, Holly is super cute!
> 
> i love toms i got kian a pair but his fat feet wouldnt fit in them lol but vans fit him fine xClick to expand...

I'm off for a look, although both mine have E width feet so I reckon they'd be too wide :/


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby wore next chino dungarees with white tee and cream toms (looks like it was a toms day today :haha:)


----------



## moomoo

OMG they are adorable!! :cloud9:


----------



## rosie272

Toms are so cute and a great company. I'm waiting for my local Office shoes to get these back in - I love them!


----------



## sequeena

Thomas wore brown trousers and a king of my crib jumper from primark.


----------



## moomoo

R- boden hoody, boden star tshirt, next star troosers and cons
F - TU heart patch cords, next top and hand knitted cardi

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/74CCE94C-FC18-48EF-B453-5142729EDFE2-409-0000002B9DF69584.jpg


----------



## MrsEngland

Where can you get toms? I want some for my daughter!


----------



## RileysMummy

Today Millicent is wearing a black and white polka dot dress from tescos :) x


----------



## rosie272

MrsEngland said:


> Where can you get toms? I want some for my daughter!



You can get them here or the official website 

https://www.office.co.uk/kids/catalogue/BRAND-is-toms

Lovely ones for girls x


----------



## Raggydoll

Today, unintentionally, Kate is star themed. 

https://classic.next.co.uk/x50724s3#841104x50

https://classic.next.co.uk/x50620s7#796555x50

https://classic.next.co.uk/x50692s2#745220x50

https://classic.next.co.uk/x502652s4#845388x50

Only her knickers haven't got stars on!!


----------



## sapphire1

Today Holly wore Next top, Jojo Maman Bebe skirt and Mothercare tights. Ignore the mardy face, she was busy watching cbeebies (it was the only way I could get her to keep still :dohh:)

https://thumbp3-ir2.thumb.mail.yahoo.com/tn?sid=70931694299067377&mid=AKxTfbwAAW0XUD5T9QokZCc6u50&midoffset=2_0_0_1_66798&partid=2&f=1716&fid=Inbox&w=638&h=480&httperr=1


----------



## louandivy

Awwww sapphire I can't see the pic :(

Ivy was in a navy cord jojomamanbebe dress and pink toms today

https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/21D0C4E2-0B91-4C3F-B321-B827DE6A4F48-421-0000005C3479832C.jpg


----------



## Raggydoll

louandivy said:


> Awwww sapphire I can't see the pic :(
> 
> Ivy was in a navy cord jojomamanbebe dress and pink toms today
> 
> https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/21D0C4E2-0B91-4C3F-B321-B827DE6A4F48-421-0000005C3479832C.jpg

I love her Toms. I'm not keen on the adult ones but the kids are cute. 

Ivy looks lovely.


----------



## louandivy

Awww thank you! Yeah Toms definitely aren't my thing but they are so cute on toddlers. I also feel the same way about crocs :haha:


----------



## bambino156

louandivy said:


> Toms are shoes :haha: For every pair you buy a pair is donated to a child in need. They are really cute but I mainly bought them because Ivy's fat feet wouldn't fit into vans :haha:
> 
> And I agree with Karlilay, Holly is super cute!

I saw a kid in a pair of Toms and thought how cute they looked but I dismissed buying any as my daughter has really chunky feet and a high instep, do you think they'd be suitable? What size/width is Ivy?


----------



## sapphire1

https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t511/heedbert/hol.jpg

Did this one work?

Lou, Holly had that dress, it's gorgeous! I sold it on ebay after she outgrew it :)


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Josh is currently in red and navy Roary jamas. Tomorrow he'll be wearing a grey and navy hooded Thomas top, navy joggers and his Thomas slippers. If he gets to go out with his dad - weather permitting! - he'll have his Ben 10 shoes and England hooded jacket on too


----------



## TennisGal

louandivy said:


> Awww thank you! Yeah Toms definitely aren't my thing but they are so cute on toddlers. I also feel the same way about crocs :haha:

We have that dress!

Today: Lizzie was wearing Breton striped top from JoJo (navy stripes with red trim) and red clam diggers. Pair of navy plimsoll style shoes.

Ally: Cream dress with pink flowers...very cute. Can't remember where it's from, and now is swooshing in the washing machine, suitably covered in food.


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby wore denim shorts, blue Ben Sherman polo and cream toms! Then navy gap hoody when we went out!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy: blue skirt with birds on from Boden and a cream long sleeved top from Next. Blue tights and black Clarks shoes.

Tommy: camo trousers from Next and a green t shirt from H&M.


----------



## KittyVentura

Fin was in a Navy grandad collar long sleeved T from HM, which has a check patterened mock layer with jeans. But then he decided he didn't want to wear jeans and wanted something yellow so had on a pair of those ebay leggings. 
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/ba2da2dadcd7e176fab57069a0ac81d5.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/d6995123ffff94f11a6e1451f31e51de.jpg

Oh and just for the cute factor, Mops yesterday and today:
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/106efe9ed9e180cf786632aba7bb7528.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/da5969a12cc86da312c19efa11588242.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/c354ce9d4f0d17048bde474658460c6f.jpg


----------



## sapphire1

Kitty, I love A's tutu!

Holly wore Next blue floral union jack top, Tu skinny jeans (charity shop) and Clarks hi-tops.


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly wore baby pink Next skinny jeans, white H&M capped sleeve t-shirt and red thin knit jumper with chintzy birds on.

Tomorrow she's wearing Next skinny jeans, Next long sleeved purple stripped top and Zara chunky knit, fluffy hood cardy with UGGs.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

J is in his Lazy Bones jamas now. Not sure what I'll put him in tomorrow. Has too many tops to choose from lately lmao


----------



## eddjanuary10

Armani jeans & a primark tshirt... lol :) both got completely soaked when he was watering the flowers and got scared by a bee! So, in the afternoon he wore h & m jeans and a primark hoody. They got all muddy from the park... we finished the day with next joggies & a zara tshirt. I tidied his wardrobe out yesterday, he has so many clothes for 2-3 I didn't realise because I had put so many into the 3-4 section by mistake! I hope he gets wear out them all he is already growing out some 2-3 stuff!


----------



## eddjanuary10

KittyVentura said:


> Fin was in a Navy grandad collar long sleeved T from HM, which has a check patterened mock layer with jeans. But then he decided he didn't want to wear jeans and wanted something yellow so had on a pair of those ebay leggings.
> https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/ba2da2dadcd7e176fab57069a0ac81d5.jpg
> https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/d6995123ffff94f11a6e1451f31e51de.jpg
> 
> Oh and just for the cute factor, Mops yesterday and today:
> https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/106efe9ed9e180cf786632aba7bb7528.jpg
> https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/da5969a12cc86da312c19efa11588242.jpg
> https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/c354ce9d4f0d17048bde474658460c6f.jpg

She is such a cutie pie!


----------



## sequeena

Socks are from tesco, dungarees I'm not sure where they're from and the jumper is John Lewis. 

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/FBC56C5D-A46E-42CE-9F55-5401157F3DE3-2150-000002755A4F4F8C.jpg


----------



## sapphire1

Sequeena, I love Thomas's cheeky face in that pic, so cute! :lol:


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy is wearing Next jeans and the t shirt she got at the ITNG live show on wednesday and clarks trainers. Tommy is wearing Boden jeans and a green checked shirt from Next.


----------



## mummyclo

Today he's wearing, H&M Skinny jeans, Next Beatles tshirt and grey next cardigan.


----------



## pachamama

Today my son is dressed in his cobalt blue pyjama bottoms, thomas the tank engine sweatshirt, a brown pinstripe waistcoat and blue stripy wellies! At one point he was also wearing the green wooly tea cosy as a hat!

He obv chose this ensemble himself and he looks divine!


----------



## Lauren25

Today Bobbys wearing,
Tesco Greg skinny joggers
Next Bobby Dazzler tee
Grey and Red Liverpool FC zip jacket
Yellow sleeveless coat
White leather converse


----------



## sapphire1

Holly wore white and navy stripy top from H&M, Next denim skirt (Ebay) and cream tights from Tu. Scuse the gusset flash :lol:

https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t511/heedbert/wore.jpg


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today ihsan has on dark blue chinos from next, grey Zara tshirt, denim jacket pumpkin patch and his clarkes doodles x


----------



## louandivy

sapphire1 said:


> Holly wore white and navy stripy top from H&M, Next denim skirt (Ebay) and cream tights from Tu. Scuse the gusset flash :lol:
> 
> https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t511/heedbert/wore.jpg

Awwww she is so pretty, and a very stylish toddler :haha:

Today Ivy was in a blue and white stripped next dress and pink Toms. I think today might have been the last of the summer weather :cry:


----------



## moomoo

F- Boden dungers, M&S short sleeve vest 
https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/660F738D-D6DB-40E2-9010-92A02A515619-372-0000003E19A201E8.jpg

R-Boden train top, next star baggies 
https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/E6C3C5E2-239C-47E9-B083-B4E4FF1230E5-372-0000003E0EFD2C37.jpg


----------



## sapphire1

^^ Love those dungarees, so cute!

Holly was chavtastic today, in some pink matalan joggers and an M&S T-shirt. We had a lazy day because I had to stay in for a repairman.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy is wearing white Boden jeans and a white and blue spotty top with a collar from John Lewis. Tommy is wearing next navy joggers and a long sleeved t shirt with a camper van on it from Mothercare.


----------



## Lauren25

bobbys wearing next red long sleeved top and tesco navy joggers

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20120902_104412.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

Moomoo those dungarees are gorgeous (and the little lady wearing them of course!).


----------



## caz_hills

My boy is wearing a white sleeveless vest, jeans and a long sleeved t-shirt plus socks of course!


----------



## Lauki

Yesterday Soph wore jeggins, a pink hoodie from Next and strawberry wellies bought in The Netherlands!

https://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL586/3416378/24149522/403820778.jpg

After a very busy day yesterday, we are chilling in the house and she's wearing this onesie from Next (sorry for the horrible quality!)

https://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL586/3416378/24149522/403820777.jpg


----------



## moomoo

Jchihuahua said:


> Moomoo those dungarees are gorgeous (and the little lady wearing them of course!).

eBay! :thumbup:


----------



## sapphire1

I love an Ebay bargain :)

Today Holly wore Next T-shirt, Primarni leggings and a Tu Hoodie. She has a rotten cold and managed to cover it all in snot :dohh: (I don't know why it's sideways, it won't let me change it!)

https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t511/heedbert/woo.jpg


----------



## mummy_ellie09

This is Josh today. Just this top from our village festival - which is like a mini dress as its size 5-6...the smallest they had lol

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b392/the_undertaker2005/527973_10151178513321208_370151763_n.jpg

Here is me with him in a matching top lol

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b392/the_undertaker2005/404070_10151178512766208_1777238305_n.jpg


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby wore next slouch skinny jeans, next the beetles tee and leather converse! Then he tried on his new boy leggings from ebay and kept them on! 

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20120903_160834.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20120903_154857.jpg


----------



## minties

Yesterday Thomas just wore scruffy clothes as we went to play at the park.

A red long sleeved t-shirt with dinosaur, track pants and gumboots.

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/_DSC0459.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/_DSC0427.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/_DSC0464.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Thomas wore blue shorts and a blue/white striped hooded t-shirt today :) photo was taken a few months ago 

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/547107_4261505381048_1177680271_n.jpg


----------



## JASMAK

Just a bathing suit. LOL


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy: M&S jeans and a purple Baby Baker long sleeved top.
Tommy: grey Next joggers and a blue hoody with a monkey on from M&S.


----------



## sapphire1

Yesterday Holly wore black Primark leggings, an orange giraffe T shirt from Carters (charity shop), rainbow cardi from Asda and Clarks hi-tops. A man stood next to us in a shop said 'Hi there little man!' :haha: I don't *think* I'd dress a boy in that, but who knows :lol:


----------



## moomoo

sapphire1 said:


> Yesterday Holly wore black Primark leggings, an orange giraffe T shirt from Carters (charity shop), rainbow cardi from Asda and Clarks hi-tops. A man stood next to us in a shop said 'Hi there little man!' :haha: I don't *think* I'd dress a boy in that, but who knows :lol:

I bought this cardi to put back for Flo... It's still massive on her though... groooooow!! Hahaha!


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Luke is wearing navy george pig trousers (they're new and he's very pleased with them!!) and was wearing a red teeshirt with a fire engine on, but he's refusing to keep a shirt on today!!


----------



## sequeena

Thomas wore blue next jeans and a fuchsia pink t-shirt from asda.


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby wore Next blue, yellow and white check dungarees with a white short sleeved vest top and white leather conserve when we went to the park!


----------



## pa2k84

um he found the tshirt himself out of a bag of too small clothes! Playing with the water so wanted his shorts off and jelly shoes are far too big but he insisted! All coupled with his Thomas the tank pants :haha:

https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn89/pa2k84/file-20.jpg


----------



## MrsEngland

White flower print shorts and a pink tee shirt all from george.


----------



## sapphire1

Holly had 2 outfits on today. We went out this morning and she wore a multicolored stripy Next top with M&S pink leggings. Then I realised how hot it was so changed her to go out in the afternoon - red matalan shorts and an aztec style print T-shirt from M&S. This weather is mental, September in North East Scotland should not feel like the Carribean :lol:


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby wore his Barcelona football kit with cream toms!


----------



## x Michelle x

sapphire1 said:


> This weather is mental, September in North East Scotland should not feel like the Carribean :lol:

I know, it's insane! I'm changing my 2 halfway thru the day too!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Denim shorts and white tights (both from tesco)
Giraffe top from next
Brown and denim boots with ribbon laces (next)

I have to say... She looks stunning today (a bit biased of course!)


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy: boden jeggings and a red T shirt with dogs on from Next and red converse hi tops.
Tommy: boden jeans and an aqua t shirt with a rhino on from John Lewis.


----------



## moomoo

R- Boden tartan baggies, green tshirt, boden star hoody

F - next green top, JL multicoloured spot dungarees :)


----------



## sapphire1

Yesterday: Navy spotted tunic top from Next, Next navy leggings, navy bolero cardi from H&M.

https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t511/heedbert/holwore.jpg

Today: Heart print top from F&F @ Tesco, Next skinny jeans. Both outfits worn with black Converse.

https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t511/heedbert/holwore2.jpg


She was busy shouting at me in the 2nd pic :lol:


----------



## xprincessx

Callum had a 'relaxed' day :rofl:

he had on a white and grey striped t-shirt with grey jogging bottoms and his red wellies when we went out :rofl:


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby wore
Tesco grey joggers
Next navy blue sweatshirt
White leather converse
Adidas waterproof when we went out


----------



## sequeena

Thomas's tops changed throughout the day but he had these leggings on all day.

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/307798_4712855504519_659247946_n.jpg


----------



## Bellatrix14

The twins were wearing A-Lined piped denim dresses from next with navy and white stripe tops and white tights.


----------



## VieraSky

Rowan's outfit for today :)
 



Attached Files:







hat.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mummy2be...

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x409/twinkle137/20120911_122702-1.jpg

Top and trousers both sainsburys, with a fetching bit of dribble on the top. She loves this top- she points to the owl and makes a whooo whoooo sound x


----------



## louandivy

Awwww what a cute outfit mummy2be, she is gorgeous!

Ivy was in a very weird mix of a pink and white striped tee and a boden skirt with dogs on it. Her choice. But she spilt ribena all over her top at her music class so I changed her into a long sleeved boden dress which I didn't realise she had totally grown out of and it was like a little mini dress on her! Embarrassing.


----------



## Lauren25

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20120911_130352.jpg

Rubbish picture of a tired little boy but hes wearing tescoo navy joggers, a white tee with fish on which my mum and dad got him from their holiday.
When we were out he wore grey and red liverpool fc zipp jacket and white leather converse


----------



## sapphire1

Today Holly wore a Next tartan skirt, red H&M top, navy cable tights from Tu and black Converse. She looked like a mini punk.
 



Attached Files:







tn.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy: A navy long sleeved dress with daisies on from Boden, tights and clarks shoes.
Tommy: brown and teal baggies from Boden and a long sleeved top with a bus on from Boden.


----------



## emsiee

Today Jessica wore a bright colour block next top, black leggings and black ankle boots


----------



## CaptainMummy

Today paige wore
Red velour baggy joggers
White long sleeve tshirt
Minnie mouse cardi.

We went swimming so wanted something that was easy to get on/off!


----------



## sequeena

Thomas wore a 'king of my crib' jumper from primark and tigger dungarees. His dad dressed him and he will always put him in those dungarees.


----------



## Piperette

https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/P1040978.jpg


Vest from a local supermarket
H&M Jeans
Converse Trainers


----------



## JASMAK

Jeggings, her DC hightops, and tshirt that says 'My mom is totally awesome'.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan wore some grey gap jeans & a grey ted baker jumper with colourful stripes. Dark blue next jacket with grey hood which he wouldn't put up as he is really into his umbrella right now lol.


----------



## xprincessx

today callum wore his thick thomas the tank engine jumper, dark grey trackies and blue striped socks...and his wellies when we went out with his brown coat x


----------



## louandivy

Ivy has just gone off to my mum's for the day in the weirdest outfit ever. A dog print skirt, black and white stripy tights, pink toms, a polka dot top with a cat on it and a rainbow stripy knitted jumper. She insisted on this, it wasn't worth resisting! I wish I got a pic before she left.


----------



## xSophieBx

Shes gone to preschool looking very grown up today :) Shes got pink leggings on, the school polo top & school sweater and peppa pig trainers! She never lets me take pics anymore!!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy: next jeans and a next Peppa Pig sweatshirt, red converse.

Tommy: H&M jeans and a grey long sleeved T shirt with a tie on from H&M.


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla wore the outfit she is wearing in my avatar today (dress & red leggings from Next), along with her Hello Kitty canvas trainers and a pink raincoat with red flower print from TU.


----------



## xprincessx

Callum wore his primark chino's today with his (not sure where it's from) thomas t-shirt


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Luke was in matalan joggers and his new H&M sonic the hedgehog top
Tom was in Next jeans and a Next orange top with pocket


----------



## RileysMummy

Millicent is wearing a next outfit, a mustard coloured top with blue, green and brown butterflies on and brown leggings. Then olive coloured shoes from Tesco.
x


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is wearing a long romper from asda


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby had a white long sleeved next tee on with h&m pin stripe chinos!!
He got filthy and wet so now hes just sporting a nappy until i go upstairs to get him something!!


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Luke's stayed in his multicoloured stars and stripes next pjs as he's poorly today

Tom is in a pair of jeans and a blue and white striped t shirt with top pocket from next


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today ihsan is wearing dark blue jeans,stripey jumper from bhs, thick knitted cardigan from dunnes. It's cold!


----------



## CaptainMummy

paige wore grey minnie mouse velour joggers from george, peppa pig tshirt, Next navy with white spots hoody.


----------



## xprincessx

For half the day Callum wore his primark tracksuit bottoms (grey) and his lonsdale grey t-shirt and for the other half he wore his cherokee jeans and england t-shirt


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy: denim pinafore dress from Asda, a spotty long sleeved top from Monsoon, tights and clarks shoes.

Tommy: camo trousers from next, a brown long sleeved vest from H&M and a green t shirt from Zara.


----------



## CrazyTink

DD wore asda jeans, upsy daisy top, peppa trainers and next jacket in the morning then for the school run changed into hoodie, puddle suit and wellies for puddle jumping :)


----------



## KittyVentura

https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/1b065e93b107bc8ac5bc7d7022de3d78.jpg

eBay leggings, Kiss top from HM and slippers.


----------



## louandivy

pink and white striped t-shirt, floral leggings, toms and a necklace that i let her choose today as she was a little angel in town. Slightly remorseful about spending over £100 on an autumn toddler wardrobe though.


----------



## sapphire1

Yesterday Holly wore Matalan leopard print top, and black primarni leggings. It won't let me change the sideways picture :growlmad:

https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t511/heedbert/2012-09-12141344.jpg

Today she wore blue floral top with heart Union Jack from Next, and turquoise primarni leggings.


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Luke is in Jeans and a stripy navy and white teeshirt with a red hoody

Tom is in Jeans and a Grey H&M jumper with a big red car on it


----------



## mistyscott

Can't upload photos on my iPad but James is wearing stripy owl leggings from eBay (loving these for crawling!) with a vest top, my little farm t shirt from sainsburys and a primark cardigan.


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly started the day in H&M black leggings, 'Daddy's Girl' Juicy T-shirt, Zara cream chunky knit cardy. 

An hour later she was in a Next plain baby pink t-shirt, 3/4 length Hello Kitty leggings and a pink Osh Kosh hoody... AND Summer sandals! This is what SHE wanted to wear and asked for these items.

She's spent the day with her Grandma/Pa so who knows what she'll have got up to and had to be changed in to. It could be an interesting combo as I put in joggers, t-shirts, cardies etc but MIL has great taste so I'm sure she'll look half presentable :haha:


----------



## louandivy

pink and white polka dot peter pan collar top and a brown skirt, not what I would consider putting her in but Ivy chose these items herself yesterday, guess I have got her style wrong this whole time :haha:

https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/953AD5B8-5DEB-4787-9C66-4128688E11A5-772-0000009E225507B7.jpg?t=1347638790


----------



## MrsVenn

So with you there ^^

Obviously me putting Molly in co-ordinating items with no hint of pink is a big no no!! The girl MUST have pink it would seem.. Why I have no idea considering I dress her in every colour under the Sun.


----------



## Lauren25

Bobbys wearing next skinny slouch jeans, a next yellow lion jumper and next navy shoes


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy: white jeans from Boden and a cream and blue flowery top from Next.
Tommy: blue joggers from John Lewis, stripy long sleeved vest from H&M and a blue t shirt with an aeroplane on from Boden.


----------



## emsiee

Today Jess wore a black and white polka dot dress, black leggings and black patent boots, black overload!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige wore a Red with black and white hearts jumper dress (George), white tights and red sparkly shoes from next.


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla today: tunic top from Next with some slim fit jeans from a shop in Germany: 

https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/fluffypuffin82/20120914_203718.jpg


----------



## firsttimer80

Fluffpuffin, she is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## fluffpuffin

aww, thanks :)


----------



## MrsVenn

fluffpuffin said:


> Isla today: tunic top from Next with some slim fit jeans from a shop in Germany:
> 
> https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/fluffypuffin82/20120914_203718.jpg

Now would you look at her?! Where has my beautiful little Isla gone? Now she's a beautiful young little girl Isla! So beautiful honey. xxx


----------



## fluffpuffin

I know hun, I can't believe how big she has gotten. Thanks sweetie! :) xx


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy: long sleeved navy dress with daisies on. Tommy: blue and white striped jeans, a top with appliquéd sail boats on. Everything from Boden.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7905.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## sequeena

Thomas wore mickey mouse pjs and after his bath he'll be wearing Thomas the tank pjs.


----------



## moomoo

R - primark slim fit cords (these are fab btw and only £5!!) boden star top, and TU star shaggy lined hoody.

F - vest, mothercare funky print top, red leggings.

Both became half naked after lunch, particularly Reggie who is potty training x


----------



## sapphire1

Holly wore Ebay grey stripy panda leggings, and a pink matalan top. She only had them on since 4.30pm to go to the park, as she was in her jamas all day.


----------



## Tigerlass

*Noah wore an orange and white striped romper today with tigger on it. I loveeee rompers. *


----------



## fluffpuffin

Jchihuahua said:


> Daisy: long sleeved navy dress with daisies on. Tommy: blue and white striped jeans, a top with appliquéd sail boats on. Everything from Boden.

Daisy is seriously stunning. I love her curls.


----------



## Jchihuahua

fluffpuffin said:


> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> Daisy: long sleeved navy dress with daisies on. Tommy: blue and white striped jeans, a top with appliquéd sail boats on. Everything from Boden.
> 
> Daisy is seriously stunning. I love her curls.Click to expand...

Aww thanks :). Isla is gorgeous as well. Love that last photo of her in this thread xx


----------



## rosie272

I love Daisy's dress! Gorgeous :) 

Today Charlie wore green H&M trousers, multi coloured Ralph Lauren polo shirt, blue wax jacket and red wellies (day at the park)


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby wore tesco grey joggers, Sunderland FC top and sainsburys red, blue and grey stripe zip jacket this morning then this afternoon we went to a BBQ and he wore Next slouch skinny jeans, Next red and white check shirt! He wore white leather converse with both!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Lucas was being a moody feck today :lol:



Jumper and jeans - Asda
Shoes - Timberland


----------



## Lauki

https://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL586/3416378/24149522/403948749.jpg

All from NEXT :).


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy is wearing some purple cords that I got yesterday from M&S. They were only £8 and are really good quality, and a grey striped tunic top which is from Boots.

Tommy has on green trousers from Next and a grey long sleeved top with a bus on from Boots.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7935.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Tanikins

Oscars in the last couple of days

Top - matalan
Bottoms - addidas olympic trackie
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/888697B0-2DC8-4892-8691-070EACD0F6D4-17382-000016F103EE3C98.jpg

Top and jeans - next. The top has a car on it
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/2DE24293-3E49-45BF-AA83-D1AE8CD589AF-17382-000016F201DFC1F5.jpg

Vest and trackies from tesco. He was in a top from asda and jeans from debenams but mummy forgot to change him and he leaked :blush:
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/444AB9C9-110D-4C82-ACDF-23E563BC71EC-17382-000016F126C6FF2C.jpg

A couple weeks ago but love this outfit (it was his bday)
Top - man utd shirt
Bottoms - chuffed chinos from ladybird
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/7259CC30-90BD-45D0-9146-80DD76F4654A-9812-00000D088E84F285.jpg


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly today is sporting H&M black leggings, Red flowery Boden top and UGGs.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy: flowery cardigan from Next, denim skirt from Pumpkin Patch, flowery tights from John Lewis, Clarks shoes.

Tommy: grey joggers from Next, London Rocks t shirt from Next.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7993.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lauren25

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20120917_162752.jpg

Next red long sleeved top, ebay boy leggings, liverpool fc zip jacket and converse :)


----------



## Pensivedore

Can't upload pictures as I don't have any but today

Daniel wore a rolling stones T shirt (present from his auntie for his birthday) jeans (Next) and red converses (again present from his auntie for his birthday)

Esther is wearing a res/sliver necklace long sleeved t shirt (Zara), red skinnys (brought from a shop in America by her Dad) and white converses. She had a red spotty hair band in too but she left it at nursery :(


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly is sporting a Lumberjack style:

Shirt - Next, Skinny jeans - Next, Boots - Next..

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/476428_468325256523514_1956818962_o.jpg


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan is wearing some khaki trousers from next, long sleeved monsoon tshirt with diggers on it, adidas trainers with cars on & navy next jacket. :) Will try and post pic later, keep forgetting to put pics on!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Everytime we go out on the front path now Lucas stands here and asks for a photo :haha:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/536256_415026988546594_2002402034_n_zps536171f2.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

Lucas is so cute!


----------



## Pensivedore

Esther:

Bargain Ralph lauren pink dress and white cardigan that I got in a charity shop last week! £15 for both of them. Big :D all round. White tights and uggs. 

Daniel:

iRock longsleeve baby grow, jeans and white converse.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Lovely photos everyone!

Daisy is wearing a hotchpotch dress from Boden, and on the photo has on wellies from Clarks. (Sorry the picture is so big, not sure why!)

Tommy is wearing jeans and a stripy top with a pirate ship on the front from Boden.
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_8124_zps0765ce45.jpg


----------



## bambino156

Jchihuahua said:


> Lovely photos everyone!
> 
> Daisy is wearing a hotchpotch dress from Boden, and on the photo has on wellies from Clarks. (Sorry the picture is so big, not sure why!)
> 
> Tommy is wearing jeans and a stripy top with a pirate ship on the front from Boden.
> https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_8124_zps0765ce45.jpg

Ah I love that dress, I was debating whether to buy that pattern or one if the others, but that looks great :flower:


----------



## Jchihuahua

I have ordered one of the other patterns in this style too. They are so cute. I love Boden's new collection. She also has the rainy day mac with the London theme, and a skirt in the same pattern..


----------



## MrsEngland

D had on jeggings from primark, a cream top with pink and brown polka dots from next and brown furry boots from asda.


----------



## emsiee

Grey skinny jeans, yellow bow t shirt, tan boots, all from next


----------



## Pensivedore

Daniel wore:

Mr Potato head Zara T shirt:
https://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-W2012/271048/944527/

Zara skinnys:
https://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/sto...W2012/276501/826422/Indian print skinny jeans

These Toms boots from Office- I love these!:
https://www.office.co.uk/kids/toms/tiny_botas/85/11097/33041/1?fs=11097



Esther is wearing:

This Zara dress:
https://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/sto...n/zara-W2012/269256/870546/FLORAL PRINT DRESS

Brown leggings (cant remember where I brought them)

Chesnut brown UGGs.


----------



## Jchihuahua

I love that Zara dress!


----------



## sequeena

Thomas wore a long blue t-shirt from ASDA, Disney dungarees, Tesco socks and a jacket from ASDA

https://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/564263_10152149277660118_1446107456_n.jpg


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Today Tom is wearing an orange top from next, h&m brown striped hoody and cream cords(not sure where from)

Luke is in beige matalan chinos, a blue next tshirt and a red h&m hoody


----------



## moomoo

Jchihuahua said:


> Lovely photos everyone!
> 
> Daisy is wearing a hotchpotch dress from Boden, and on the photo has on wellies from Clarks. (Sorry the picture is so big, not sure why!)
> 
> Tommy is wearing jeans and a stripy top with a pirate ship on the front from Boden.
> https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_8124_zps0765ce45.jpg

This dress has accidentally just slipped into my basket! :D


----------



## Jchihuahua

:lol: Moomoo! I can't wait for payday on Wednesday to order a couple more things that Daisy and Tommy really really need :)!


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Strike that. Luke got changed instead of napping!! He's now in black pj bottoms with a skull and crossbones on (from sainsburys) and his red h&m hoody but with no shirt!!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy: Flowery top and jeggings, Boden.
Tommy: navy joggers from John Lewis, Smurf top from H&M.https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/DSC03941_zps2d89ac4e.jpg


----------



## jay92

Sophie all in George clothes and Clarks shoes 
With papa in Livingston Shoppin today :)


----------



## xprincessx

today callum wore his little rebel trackies (grey from primark LOL) his little rebel polo shirt (also grey and from primark) and his thomas jumper (not sure where from :dohh:)


----------



## sequeena

Just a sleepsuit today.


----------



## moomoo

Jchihuahua said:


> :lol: Moomoo! I can't wait for payday on Wednesday to order a couple more things that Daisy and Tommy really really need :)!

Order tomorrow if you can, they have a 40% off mid season sale!


----------



## Jchihuahua

moomoo said:


> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> :lol: Moomoo! I can't wait for payday on Wednesday to order a couple more things that Daisy and Tommy really really need :)!
> 
> Order tomorrow if you can, they have a 40% off mid season sale!Click to expand...

Ah thanks for that!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## sapphire1

Daisy is a seriously stylish toddler!

Holls has been in boys Asda pjs all day, she's snotty and grumpy. You can only really see her bib in this pic, but it sums up her mood :lol:

https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t511/heedbert/2012-09-231717165_zps9923a20a.jpg

Yesterday she wore Tu skinny jeans, Next jacket and John Lewis xmas wellies. They were only a fiver, and I didn't think she'd mind having robins and snowflakes on her wellies in September.

https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t511/heedbert/2012-09-201248300_zps8d7b2a90.jpg


----------



## karlilay

I totally fogot about this thread. Today, Madi was in Primarni. Its the first time iv ever brought anything in there for her... And she looked mega cute. 
Black and pink patterned tights, shorts (next) and a pink spotty jumper.


----------



## Lauki

Eeek! It's gone cold outside!

https://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL586/3416378/24149522/404034561.jpg


----------



## Kate&Lucas

^^SO cute, I love the ears! :haha:

Lucas is in jarmas and dressing gown today, it's a lazy day :blush:


----------



## lauralora

Aww i like this thread

this was olly yesterday :)

Cargian - Next
Chinos - H&m
Shoes - Next 

x
 



Attached Files:







ollls 008.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Pensivedore

Flooding and heavy rain here today :growlmad:

But the kids got to wear their new Hatley coats :D and their Hunters  (and they weren't dressed in Zara for once :blush: )

Esther:

This dress from Next: https://www.next.co.uk/g483472s1#760832g48
Red stripey top from this three pack: https://www.next.co.uk/g48416s1#762343g48
White tights (from one of the supermarkets I think)
Hatley coat: https://www.littlesunflowers.com/hatley/winter-birds-raincoat-p-19859.html
Red hunters (although I put her UGGs in her bag for when she was in nursery): https://www.office.co.uk/kids/hunter/original_welly/85/12463/34968/1?fs=12463


Daniel:
This mama and papas outfit: https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-3-piece-cardigan-set/s0009813/type-s/
Hatley coat: https://www.littlesunflowers.com/hatley/blue-dinos-raincoat-p-19863.html
Black hunters
Red converses (for nursery)


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had on jeans from asda george, a grey next jumper & for going out his monsoon rain coat and the weather made me think of a monsoon when we went out lol!


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby wore grey joggers - Tesco and Navy sweatshirt - Next
When we went out he wore white leather converse and red ted baker parka coat


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Luke wore chinos and a green and brown striped top

Tom wore a White tee, brown cords and a navy and White striped jumper


----------



## KittyVentura

Fin was in olive green slim fit cords, chunky socks, tan stomping boots, navy long sleeved T, grey thin knit sweater with diamond detail with skulls on... Sort of argyle I think. All HM bar the boots which are Next. When we went out he had his black Barbour jacket from Next, check oversized scarf from HM and a trapper hat from I dunno where on as well


----------



## sequeena

Thomas wore a playsuit from ASDA. When we went out he wore a thick monkey jacket from ASDA :)


----------



## MrsEngland

She has on black primark leggings, a white long sleeved vest (not sure where its from!) And a beige knit dress with a mouse on from h&m. When we go out she will have ugg boots on and a mini mode navy coat.


----------



## clarsair

Brown & pink floral long sleeve tunic - Next
Brown leggings - Asda
Navy & yellow floral raincoat (doesn't match but I love it!) - Next

She's at nursery so it's play clothes today.


----------



## Butterfly2

Gracie wearing pink Minnie mouse dress .. White long sleeve top underneath .. Pink tights with navy blue spots and red truck wellie boots..( they were my brothers and she got a thing about wearing them.. All the time where ever we go!)


----------



## Lauren25

Adidas Olympic team GB tracksuit with navy next long sleeved top

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20120920_100717_zps51690fd9.jpg


----------



## Pensivedore

It's freezing and very, very wet here so they went to nursery in there all in one splash suits and wellies :haha:

Esther has a boden dress and tights on (and I put her UGGs in a bag for her for when she was in nursery)
Daniel has a "Keep calm and feed me" vest and Next jeans on (red converse in his bag for nursery)


----------



## bbyno1

Lauki said:


> Eeek! It's gone cold outside!
> 
> https://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL586/3416378/24149522/404034561.jpg

Soo cute!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Cool thread! I have finally got it together and taken a pic of LOs outfit this morning! It's from Next (don't buy much from there as a bit expensive for us but was a gift from BIL :)) I also added a hair clip to make it a bit more girly!

https://i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq300/rainbowretro_photos/cowgirl.jpg


----------



## CaptainMummy

pinkpolkadot said:


> Cool thread! I have finally got it together and taken a pic of LOs outfit this morning! It's from Next (don't buy much from there as a bit expensive for us but was a gift from BIL :)) I also added a hair clip to make it a bit more girly!
> 
> https://i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq300/rainbowretro_photos/cowgirl.jpg

I soooo wanted to get that shirt for Paige, but I could not justify spending £18 on it!!
Today Paige had on her (meant to be) skinny jeans from Next, and her zebra print long sleeved top, also from Next. I bought skinny jeans coz I wanted them to be skinny... sooo not the case :dohh:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> pinkpolkadot said:
> 
> 
> Cool thread! I have finally got it together and taken a pic of LOs outfit this morning! It's from Next (don't buy much from there as a bit expensive for us but was a gift from BIL :)) I also added a hair clip to make it a bit more girly!
> 
> https://i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq300/rainbowretro_photos/cowgirl.jpg
> 
> I soooo wanted to get that shirt for Paige, but I could not justify spending £18 on it!!
> Today Paige had on her (meant to be) skinny jeans from Next, and her zebra print long sleeved top, also from Next. I bought skinny jeans coz I wanted them to be skinny... sooo not the case :dohh:Click to expand...

Crikey is that how much it is?!!! Glad BIL was feeling generous that day :haha:


----------



## Pensivedore

Esther and Daniel stayed at home today (both feeling a bit unwell this morning) so we had a lazy day 

Both wore onesies from Next

Esther:
https://www.next.co.uk/x502692s8#784868x50

Daniel (the Polar bear one- its adorable):

https://www.next.co.uk/g482542s3#134551g48


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Pensivedore said:


> Esther and Daniel stayed at home today (both feeling a bit unwell this morning) so we had a lazy day
> 
> Both wore onesies from Next
> 
> Esther:
> https://www.next.co.uk/x502692s8#784868x50
> 
> Daniel (the Polar bear one- its adorable):
> 
> https://www.next.co.uk/g482542s3#134551g48

Aww polar bear is sooo cute I want one!!


----------



## sequeena

Thomas wore next jeans with braces and a next long sleeve t-shirt

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/96B4C9F2-6CBF-4C49-98B8-C85CBE594600-135-00000003AD3A1E9E.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/A62E8B1D-B533-4158-9A25-6C8FEF1DC23A-110-00000001E4AEE60C.jpg


----------



## Lauren25

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20120928_110908.jpg

Bobbys wearing Beatles tee from Next and dark grey joggers from H&M.
We've got a wedding this afternoon so ill try and get a pic then :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Denim shorts and tights from Tesco
Hoody and Boots from Next :)

https://imageshack.us/a/img689/6020/wp001467.jpg


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Yesterday Josh was in a long sleeved Thomas top and blue joggers. Today was a long sleeved red top with words making the shape of a car and grey joggers. Both times we went out he wore his Thomas coat and his Ben 10 shoes(he's never watched it, I bought them cause they fit and were reasonable price lol)


----------



## sequeena

Jumper from Zara and the next jeans he wore yesterday

[IMG]https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/99C267F2-0A32-47ED-ACBF-EC47533F1FF5-962-00000103D131F1B7.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy has on a purple long sleeved top from monsoon, a blue cord skirt from pumpkin patch, purple tights and black Clarks shoes.

Tommy has on blue trousers from H&M and a grey long sleeved top with a red bus on it from Boots.


----------



## sapphire1

Holly wore grey oversized sweater with sequin heart from Next, Primark leggings and navy Jones the Bootmakers biker type boots (that are boys ones but awesome).


----------



## Pensivedore

Daniel wore this outfit with black converses- his daddy brought it (probably the only decent thing he has ever picked ;) )

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc..._221010716443_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Kids~Outfits


Esther wore this Peppa outfit from Next with red converses: https://www.next.co.uk/g482466s9#789599g48


----------



## MrsVenn

Today I was working from home so Mols wore grey joggers from Next, stripey unironed top from somewhere and her new winter hat from Gap (literally didn't take it off all day..):


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla is wearing today:
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/fluffypuffin82/20120929_101443.jpg

top from Next, jeans by Matalan


----------



## Butterfly2

Gracie still in her all-in-one tigger pjs but she will be wearing green combats from next and pink thirst from matalan and zip up jumper


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby stayed at his Nannys house last night as we were at a wedding, I packed H&M navy blue joggers and zip hoody and a white tee with fish on he got off my mum and dad from their holiday! He'll have his white leather converse on too :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige wore a pink long sleeved top and denim skirt, both from Next. And stripey tights from Asda. She wore her red next sequin pumps (she always picks her shoes)

This pic doesnt really do her outfit justice... but I didnt take many today!

https://imageshack.us/a/img94/3383/wp001488.jpg


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan wore some light blue monsoon jeans, a blue thomas tank tee shirt & red Tommy Hilfiger rain jacket. Pair of boots from Deichman :)


----------



## sequeena

I love Paige's tights!

Thomas wore this set from asda today. It comes with a jacket too. 

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/1B386152-A4F4-429C-AB17-FC7983CA072D-2052-000001EC8B708D99.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

Yesterday Daisy wore a dress from Boden and Tommy wore brown striped baggies and a brown top with a bus on from Boden.
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_8313.jpg

Today she has on another dress from Boden that I am not too sure about yet. I like her to look old fashioned/1950s in the way I dress her but I think this dress needs to grow on me! Tommy has on jeans from next and a gorgeous chunky cable knit blue jumper from next, which has brown patches on the elbows and shoulders and I love it.
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_8429.jpg


----------



## Pensivedore

Been to a christening today so they are pretty smart today:

Esther: 

This next dress:
https://www.next.co.uk/x50726s6#761718x50

These clarks shoes:
https://www.clarks.co.uk/p/20346569

Zara Coat:
https://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/sto...44547/THREE QUARTER LENGTH COAT WITH BACK BOW



Daniel: 

This Ralph lauren set (expensive but I just couldn't resist :blush: OH went mad when I told him how much it was!): https://www.ralphlauren.co.uk/produ...4047161.4047801&ab=ln_baby_bycategory_outfits

Ralph lauren jumper (in Navy- this was actually one of his birthday presents from my SIL): https://www.ralphlauren.co.uk/produ...047161.4047791&ab=ln_baby_bycategory_sweaters

White converse- he has no "smart" shoes :blush:


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is wearing a navy 'say please and thank you' from next and jeans from urban rascals.


----------



## Lauren25

Bobbys wearing grey tesco joggers and navy next sweatshirt!
When we went out he wore dark grey zip jacket and white leather converse!


----------



## Loozle

First post on this thread! :happydance: 

https://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz181/lauren_sumner/D80FA301-654E-42AA-998A-90869A806156-11829-000005E3AEB77782.jpg
Jacob wore tracksuit bottoms from h&m, top from mothercare and Nike trainers


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby wore grey tesco joggers, England football top and dark grey zip hoody!
When we went out he wore white leather converse and red ted baker coat :)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Lucas today -

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/IMG00374-20121002-1518.jpg

He had a navy roll neck underneath but wouldn't let me get a pic indoors :dohh:


----------



## sapphire1

Holly wore black and white stripy top from Matalan, leggings from Next, biker boots from Jones the Bootmaker, coat from Tu and a hat knitted by my Mum.

https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t511/heedbert/Holl_zps0e74f95b.jpg


----------



## hattiehippo

Jchihuahua said:


> Yesterday Daisy wore a dress from Boden and Tommy wore brown striped baggies and a brown top with a bus on from Boden.
> https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_8313.jpg
> 
> Today she has on another dress from Boden that I am not too sure about yet. I like her to look old fashioned/1950s in the way I dress her but I think this dress needs to grow on me! Tommy has on jeans from next and a gorgeous chunky cable knit blue jumper from next, which has brown patches on the elbows and shoulders and I love it.
> https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_8429.jpg

Ah I love both of Daisy's dresses but I think the second one really goes with her hair etc.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Thanks Hattie :). I have just seen your comment. That second dress grew on me and I liked it more as the day went on. A few people commented on it when we were out and about too.

Today she wore a pink cord smock dress from Gap, striped tights and clarks shoes.
Tommy wore grey joggers from Next and a camo pattern top with dinosaurs on from Next.


----------



## Lauren25

Today bobby had a PJ day as he's not very well, so next pjs, boots dressing down and sainsburys George pig slippers :)


----------



## Phantom

https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/545643_10100212028142580_367495070_n.jpg

the shirt says "who could be cuter than me?"


----------



## Lauren25

Bobbys wearing Adidas Olympic tracksuit!


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is wearing next jeans with braces and a george long sleeve t-shirt.


----------



## claireg0000

Izzy is wearing Next leopard print top and H&M skinny jeans. 
With these boots:

https://www.hm.com/gb/product/99922?article=99922-C


----------



## emsiee

Jess wore flower print leggings and a red t shirt, both from next with black star print converse hi tops


----------



## KittyVentura

Today:
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/5be0efa784b45980fd35b4f30d681ac4.jpg

Yesterday:
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/f8e1828febe5324db32e237d6b8db4a7.jpg


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly wore her Disney Princess pjs and WhiteCompany dressing gown.. she has either mild flu or an extremely nasty cold :(


----------



## charlotte-xo

Today Alfie wore:

Green and tweed coat from next,
Scarf from Tesco's,
blue, skinny fit jeans from Next,
Khaki boots from Next.




xx
 



Attached Files:







47561_3616265005370_1441441909_n.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lauren25

https://www.next.co.uk/x50830s10

Bobby wore this onesie today!


----------



## rosie272

Yesterday Charlie wore a H&M hoody, H&M jacket, H&M trousers, red Cons, Gap hat and Zara t-shirt underneath :)


----------



## Piperette

Jojo Waterproof All-in-One and Next shoes.

https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/P1050029.jpg


----------



## KittyVentura

Today Fin wore a blue stripes top and dark green skinny cords both HM https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/0652fe0b0d559583d12acd6c24b2697c.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/a30326b9b137f6adc7531692c36d68bb.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

This was yesterday. She wore a Boden dress, John Lewis tights and Clarks shoes. She's very poorly today so just been in her pyjamas.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8657.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Karlie06

Jchihuahua said:


> This was yesterday. She wore a Boden dress, John Lewis tights and Clarks shoes. She's very poorly today so just been in her pyjamas.

Aww, sorry to her she's poorly, she is a beauty! Hope she feels better soon x


----------



## rosie272

I like this thread so bumping it up :haha: 

Today Charlie wore a red and grey Gap top, brown H&M trousers, blue cons and a parka from Power Kids (from last year and it still fits! Wooohooo!)


----------



## Phantom

Yesterday he wore this for Thanksgiving

https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/539274_10100214035679460_35987100_n.jpg


----------



## caz_hills

Ahhhh love the thanksgiving top!!!! Hope you had a good day.

Today my boy is wearing blue jogging bottoms, socks, a long sleeved thin jumper and then when he is outside a thick hooded jumper. 

Wish I could remember how to load photos onto here from my phone!


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby wore navy blue jogger and zip jacket from H&M and grey long sleeved top from Next :)


----------



## JASMAK

Just panties :lol:


----------



## louandivy

Navy cord jojo dress, snow flake tights that just appeared in her drawer and a gorgeous Boden zip up hoodie! 

https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/5ECC8A63-6BD7-44C0-8AF2-BF25C3159D97-5610-000006453FAC0BB9.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

I love that hoody! Ivy is so cute!


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby wore dark grey jogger and zip hoody from H&M and Beetles tee from Next


----------



## moomoo

R - TU top, George jeans, preschool sweatshirt and cons

F - long sleeve vest, Boden flower print trews


----------



## Lauren25

Grey H&M joggers and Green Debenhams 'Here comes trouble' crab tshirt


----------



## charlotte-xo

Will try and get a pic loaded later. Today alfies wearing his stripy blue hoody with stars from next, yellow taxi t shirt from next, cuffed khaki trousers from boots and his new pom, pom bearhat from next which he keeps taking off :( 

Xx


----------



## emsiee

Beige and brown print flower top from tesco, light brown next leggings, grey star leather boots from next


----------



## mummy_ellie09

A yellow tshirt with a tiny blue dragon on the left chest.......and nothing else! I'm potty training at the mo


----------



## MaskedKitteh

A dark grey top, with stripy (fake 2 layered) sleeves and a monkey on it, light brown jogging bottoms and a red jumper.


----------



## KittyVentura

https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/fin/0bcfa4b538723faa48c82602fdd00270.jpg

Fin chose. Green and green leggings with a digger on... And a top with the biggest truck he could find. He loves green... And things with wheels.


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby wore ebay grey stripe panda leggings, Next red long sleeved top and H&M dark grey zip jacket


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy wore a top from Next, skirt from Pumpkin Patch and tights from John Lewis and new pink Clarks shoes that she picked out yesterday and is in love with!

Tommy is wearing an England football shirt with a long sleeved vest under it and grey joggers and new blue cruisers from Clarks.

https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/DSC04343.jpg

ETA: sorry that is so big. Not sure why.


----------



## rosie272

Daisy's hair is just gorgeous (and her wardrobe too!) Today Charlie wore an orange and black stripey Zara top, brown Zara cords, and white leather cons :)


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Josh wore his Tigger pyjamas for the morning. When we went for a walk this afternoon, he was dressed in an orange with white sleeve top with a spider on with the words cheeky spider, and jeans. He had a pair of Thomas wellies on with his new blue padded winter coat and the hat in my avatar as well. Oh and navy gloves


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby wore next white long sleeved tshirt, H&M black and white stripe chinos and hand knitted by nanny hooded jacket


----------



## Phantom

Passed out on the couch in Carters
 



Attached Files:







couchsleep2.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xprincessx

Callum is wearing his dark grey primark trackie bottoms, his umbro stripy blue shirt and his thomas the tank engine cardigan, with thomas shoes and skull socks lol


----------



## Lauren25

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/6281eb074ab4f4193cce5688262b4cf8.jpg

H&M navy joggers, 'I am 1' tshirt from Next and his new adidas high tops :)


----------



## shelx

Lauren25 said:


> https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/6281eb074ab4f4193cce5688262b4cf8.jpg
> 
> H&M navy joggers, 'I am 1' tshirt from Next and his new adidas high tops :)

He's a cutie :D


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly wore black H&M leggings, pink shirt with patched elbows from Next and UGGs


----------



## Phantom

Quinton wore a Baby Gap romper.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/PhantomNicole/oct162.jpg


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly wore beige knitted leggings, purple stripe top and chunky cream cards with fur on the hood. Teamed with purple ruffle socks and clarks pumps.


----------



## rosie272

Charlie looking like Paddington bear wearing a red Gap t-shirt, red H&M hoody, Jasper Conran wax duffle coat, green H&M trousers and red Hunter wellies (sporting my M&S shopping bag) :)


----------



## Jchihuahua

Cute outfits everyone! Charlie looks adorable!


----------



## Lauren25

Grey H&M joggers with Black and Gold Adidas Tshirt


----------



## Tanikins

During the day -
Next joggers
Blue long sleeved vest
Green short sleeved tshirt with a money weighlifter on it and my lbs head was the moneys head

For bed he was a reindeer :D
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/4ACF33BB-EB61-4148-A77A-31C1DAEEF9E8-236-000000147150C0B5.jpg


----------



## Bellatrix14

Aoife and Imogen wore these trousers https://www.next.co.uk/x50704s8 ( Aoife in the pink and Imogen in the grey ones) with this top https://www.next.co.uk/x50704s3


----------



## Phantom

Quinton wore a Gymboree romper. I love Gymboree clothes.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/PhantomNicole/oct17.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/PhantomNicole/oct172.jpg


----------



## rosie272

Aww Quinton is adorable! I love Gymboree clothes too, my sis sends me loads of undies for Charlie from the States :) 

Here's Charlie today at the farm, he's wearing green Zara cords, red Hunters, red Gap hoody with a Boden long sleeve top underneath and yellow H&M jacket. Just after this pic he slipped and fell in the mud and was covered from head to toe! :dohh: he had his friends joggers on after that!


----------



## KittyVentura

Oh my. Quinton is bloody gorgeous... As Charlie is always so well dressed.

Here are my 2 today.
Fin - Jeans Next, Jumper H&M
Mops - All Next
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/ae4b7f1157b9ac8bb87ee8677cb89b57.jpg


----------



## Phantom

Oh I just love the bright colors on Finn's top! Nothing better than a little boy in bright colors.

Today Quinton wore an outfit from Heidi Klum's new line. Hehe that sounds so posh but I just got it at Babies R Us. :haha:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/PhantomNicole/oct182.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

Quinton has gorgeous eyes! 

Love all the outfits and all the piccies! Such gorgeous and stylish babies and toddlers!


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla won't let me take a proper picture so this is the best I can do:

pink cord trousers with hearts from TU
pink T-shirt & grey cardigan from primark

https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/fluffypuffin82/20121019_111124.jpg


----------



## Lauren25

White tshirt and chino dungerees both from Next!


----------



## Lellow

Aymen wore today, for a trip to town;

Black military jacket - Next
Black T-shirt [under] - Primarni
Dark denim jeans - H&M
Brown vintage style boots - Next

https://imageshack.us/a/img546/6742/amooon.jpg


----------



## eddjanuary10

As usual I forgot to take pics today so this is from the other day :thumbup:

H&M trousers over his jeans (to keep him dry as he was jumping around in all the puddles!)
Red M&S wellies that he made me buy :)
Yellow hoodie from Gymboree (yes another fan here!)
Red Tommy Hilfiger Anorak 
Hat can't remember.
(mike the knight obsessed boy here!)


----------



## rosie272

^^ :haha: Love his Mike The Knight helmet!


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had a bit of a 'Country Gent' thing going on today complete with umbrella :lol:

Jasper Conran wax duffle, green H&M hoody, Baker Boy Chinos and Hunters and a white TU long sleeve top under hoody :)


----------



## Jchihuahua

I always love how you dress Charlie!

Daisy went to messy play today so wasn't in her best clothes! She wore a red dress with white spots on it from H&M, a navy cardigan from M&S and white tights. Tommy wore Boden jeans and a Ben Sherman top with a bus on it.


----------



## eddjanuary10

rosie272 said:


> ^^ :haha: Love his Mike The Knight helmet!

That's actually just a knight helmet they were selling at the museum gift shop, he was so into it that the guy let him wear it around the museum (funnily he likes to see the armour & knights in there!) which was nice because I didn't buy it! He has a mike costume at home, next time he can wear it to the museum :haha:

Charlie looks super smart in all his outfits! :thumbup:


----------



## Lydiarose

Lellow said:


> Aymen wore today, for a trip to town;
> 
> Black military jacket - Next
> Black T-shirt [under] - Primarni
> Dark denim jeans - H&M
> Brown vintage style boots - Next
> 
> https://imageshack.us/a/img546/6742/amooon.jpg

ohhh he looks so smart! little cutie he is.


----------



## moomoo

Appologies for the crap pic - DD has JL spotty dungers on. DS had Boden tartan baggies and TU top - Yesterdays

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/38C4DEAE-6BEA-41D1-937B-58CD29D092F4-1048-000000F2BFE2B026.jpg


----------



## moomoo

And today's DS - Boden star tshirt, George stripy hoody and gilet, primark chinos, cons. DD boden dress and tights, Tesco long sleeved vest

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/A3E801C3-EB5C-4DC9-9ACD-A37B3737625B-1048-000000F25B13EF50.jpg

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/3000213F-5855-4560-983B-A5EED7163F92-1048-000000F26A3C4F50.jpg

I adore this outfit on DD, I'm looking for the dress on eBay in the next couple of sizes up :haha:


----------



## Jchihuahua

Aww I love that dress! All the LOs look lovely :).

Daisy is wearing a grey dress which is from a little boutique near my mum's. It is really cosy warm farbric. That character on Cbeebies called Tilly always reminds me of Daisy :lol:. The cardigan is Next, tights Mothercare and Clarks shoes. 
Tommy is wearing Boden jeans, a navy Next jumper and blue Clarks cruisers.

https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/DSC04458.jpg

And Tilly :lol:
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/tilly_best_day_02_224_126.jpg

(My photos are coming out so big and not sure why, I did resize it.)


----------



## ellismum

We're having a slob day so El's is in a Black long sleeve Primarni T and blue F&F jogging bottoms with strippy Gap socks.


----------



## lau86

Jchihuahua said:


> Aww I love that dress! All the LOs look lovely :).
> 
> Daisy is wearing a grey dress which is from a little boutique near my mum's. It is really cosy warm farbric. That character on Cbeebies called Tilly always reminds me of Daisy :lol:. The cardigan is Next, tights Mothercare and Clarks shoes.
> Tommy is wearing Boden jeans, a navy Next jumper and blue Clarks cruisers.
> 
> https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/DSC04458.jpg
> 
> And Tilly :lol:
> https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/tilly_best_day_02_224_126.jpg
> 
> (My photos are coming out so big and not sure why, I did resize it.)

Awww!! I think this is the most adorable little girls outfit I've ever seen! She is gorgeous


----------



## Phantom

ah I love Daisy's ringlets! 

Quin wore a Carter's top and Calvin Klein jeans. I usually don't put jeans on him because I hate jeans on little kids, they're so uncomfortable.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/PhantomNicole/oct193.jpg


----------



## emsiee

Today Jess wore grey floral leggings, black heart converse, grey sequin heart jumper


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh my word, Daisy really does look like Tilly!!

Bobby wore next navy blue onesie and navy adidas high tops


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly wore black leggings, beige top and joules fleece with flowery shoes.


----------



## Loozle

https://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz181/lauren_sumner/0B953BF2-104F-4193-9712-B9C011455366-12099-000007992AD05A27.jpg


----------



## mummyclo

Today F is wearing;
Mothercare vest, Next jeans, H&M long sleeve stripey top and Next Gillet when we go out :)


----------



## Lellow

Today we will just be doing the big shop;

Grey chinos - H&M
Top - H&M
Red Converse

https://imageshack.us/a/img22/8814/squu.jpg


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Zingzilla pyjamas, a pink dinosaur tshirt underneath and Thomas slippers


----------



## Lauren25

Adidas Olympic tracksuit


----------



## Kayley

We had a slobby day as she wasn't well so just some pink joggers and a t-shirt and vest.


----------



## Phantom

Gymboree top and socks and baby gap cords

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/PhantomNicole/oct22.jpg


----------



## Bambers

Today Ava wore - Purple cardigan from Vertbaudet, red leggings and matching top from NEXT and toy box accessory. :)
 



Attached Files:







Box of Toys.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tanikins

Today was pink day at nursery. Rasing money for cancer charity
Top -h & m
Vest - next
Jeans - next
Socks - next

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/62B5FD85-626E-4676-9CC0-3DB007E6880C-3727-000005DDBF9DEB22.jpg


----------



## Phantom

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/PhantomNicole/oct27.jpg

Gymboree outfit with Carters socks that just happen to match perfectly. :thumbup:


----------



## Loozle

https://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz181/lauren_sumner/60FD8996-B4AE-40A7-A84F-DB03B17C0C9A-5006-00000240438F6498.jpg

He's poorly so please ignore the runny nose! :dohh:


----------



## pinklizzy

https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff73/pinklizzy_photo/attingham.jpg

Cardigan (Next but I got it from a lady here), Tesco Jeans and a long sleeved pink top underneath, also Tesco!


----------



## RileysMummy

pinklizzy said:


> https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff73/pinklizzy_photo/attingham.jpg
> 
> Cardigan (Next but I got it from a lady here), Tesco Jeans and a long sleeved pink top underneath, also Tesco!

Lovely pic and her cardigan is lovely! x

Millicent wore a next outfit. Yellow long sleeved top with green & brown butterflies on and brown leggings. x


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby wore a Gruffalo outfit today as he done a sponsored halloween walk :cloud9:

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/bf48d637050bade2660f346c74931f21.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/d7238868e6fafe45eada144e16215621.jpg


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Luke's wearing jeans and his sonic the hedgehog top
Tom is wearing jeans and his car jumper.


----------



## MrsVenn

Yesterday Molly wore a bridesmaid dress so will post pictures later and today in jeans and a hoodie.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy is wearing a green top with a dog on from Boots, Boden jeggings and her new Clarks boots.

Tommy has on John Lewis navy joggers and a red top with a zebra on from Mothercare.
 



Attached Files:







DSC04678.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 29


----------



## bambino156

Jchihuahua said:


> Daisy is wearing a green top with a dog on from Boots, Boden jeggings and her new Clarks boots.
> 
> Tommy has on John Lewis navy joggers and a red top with a zebra on from Mothercare.

Great boots! We have the same ones :winkwink: x


----------



## Jchihuahua

bambino156 said:


> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> Daisy is wearing a green top with a dog on from Boots, Boden jeggings and her new Clarks boots.
> 
> Tommy has on John Lewis navy joggers and a red top with a zebra on from Mothercare.
> 
> Great boots! We have the same ones :winkwink: xClick to expand...

They are nice. I'd quite like to wear them myself :lol:. Can't believe how much kids footwear costs though. She has gone up a size and we have got new shoes, boots and trainers and it was £100!!


----------



## Phantom

Quinton today in his 6month jeans that finally fit! :wacko:

https://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/282286_10100224686694740_1110358651_n.jpg


----------



## Loozle

Phantom I have the same issue with my little guy! He has so many lovely clothes in 9-12 and 12-18 months that are far too big. Even some 6-9 bits are too big for him. Today he's wearing a pair of 6-9 month tracksuit bottoms and a 3-6 month top! People are shocked to see him walking because they think he's about 5/6 months old :dohh:


----------



## RileysMummy

Millicent wore an asda outfit lol hot pink minnie mouse jumper, beige chinos and red ballerina shoes.x


----------



## Phantom

Wearing Heidi Klum again today

https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s480x480/552412_10100227035492730_1420828237_n.jpg


----------



## Piperette

Hat and jeans: HM, jumper and wellies: Next.

https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/IMG_0302.jpg


----------



## moomoo

Jchihuahua said:


> Daisy is wearing a green top with a dog on from Boots, Boden jeggings and her new Clarks boots.
> 
> Tommy has on John Lewis navy joggers and a red top with a zebra on from Mothercare.

We just got these exact boots for Flo, she refuses to wear them though so are going back :cry:


----------



## eddjanuary10

Piperette said:


> Hat and jeans: HM, jumper and wellies: Next.
> 
> https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/IMG_0302.jpg

Gorgeous photo & super cute outfit! :thumbup:


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan wore brown trousers from mothercare, grey & brown gap hoodie & clarks trainers. When it poured I put on his blue rain coat with cars on it which I think we got from George.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy wore a purple cord smock dress from Boden which is gorgeous with a next long sleeved top under it and Clarks boots. The picture doesn't do the dress justice.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9356.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## KittyVentura

Yesterday
Fin: Navy top from Primark, dungarees and snowsuit from Next
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/3aa781a1cda6299b0f09b35336d52a1d.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/mops/2b00108c7bbc870b73a04c713bf36b0e.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/a7c85f48951b423cdf655f90ec821135.jpg

Mops: Cardi and shoes from HM. Tighst, shorts and top from Next. I made the hairband from an old skirt.
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/mops/5940ebef2ee0d5b531cb76358736dda2.jpg

Today:
Fin: Plum skinny cords and grey hoodie from HM and black T from Next
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/8df191b4bb016a9739a922933f8b6942.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/7f1c6cd1518dad408be8c5ffa7f82ffd.jpg

Mops: Was in the same as yesterday bar a different top (kitchen floor being done so washer out of use, wearing clothes til dirty) until poosplosion. Then this Aztecy print romper from Next
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/dc916825fef7120998ab7dfeab6cf9cb.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

Love those pics of Fin and Millie. They are always so well dressed.

Daisy wore a Boden skirt and top and Clarks boots. Not sure her outfit matched very well though!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9163.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## moomoo

Reggie being a tyke :) wearing ted baker hat, boden coat (from 2 years ago, still fits!?) boden trews and cons

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/50571FF4-8B93-4DCD-AD56-BBC07DC59E18-3344-00000266EB525512.jpg


----------



## louandivy

moomoo said:


> Reggie being a tyke :) wearing ted baker hat, boden coat (from 2 years ago, still fits!?) boden trews and cons
> 
> https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/50571FF4-8B93-4DCD-AD56-BBC07DC59E18-3344-00000266EB525512.jpg

OMG this is soooooo cute!


----------



## moomoo

louandivy said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> Reggie being a tyke :) wearing ted baker hat, boden coat (from 2 years ago, still fits!?) boden trews and cons
> 
> https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/50571FF4-8B93-4DCD-AD56-BBC07DC59E18-3344-00000266EB525512.jpg
> 
> OMG this is soooooo cute!Click to expand...

Thanks :) he found the hat in Debs and wouldn't take it off!! It's age 7-10 years! :wacko: huge head! Lol!


----------



## louandivy

Haha, ivy has a very specific sense of style too :haha: he really is a gorgeous little boy!


----------



## Bellatrix14

A and I wore this top: https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...0_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Kids~T-shirts+&amp;+tops
With these trousers- https://www.next.co.uk/x50704s5#848221x50
A in pink I in Grey


----------



## pinklizzy

Today was Erin's 2nd Birthday party which was a ladybird theme!

https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff73/pinklizzy_photo/Erinparty.jpg

She did have ladybird baseball boots on too but took them off to play on the bouncy castle, the photo was taken under the parachute which is why it's a bit odd!


----------



## emsiee

Today jess wore purple skinny jeans, lilac Peter Pan collar top and black heart converse all from next


----------



## Phantom

Quinton wore a monkey Carters onesie with fleece pants and sweater. And a monkey hat for about 2 minutes.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/PhantomNicole/nov95.jpg


----------



## Bethan2311

Tristan is wearing - 

Children in Need t-shirt - Asda
Jeans - Primark
& Adidas Trainers - JD Sports :)


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie is wearing.......






Pants on his head! :haha: (from Gymboree ;))


----------



## Phantom

Quinton in his puppy coat.
 



Attached Files:







puppycoat.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie wore a hooded jumper from Next (from last year - still fits!!), H&M trousers, red Hunters and a khaki parka for going out later on :)


----------



## tanya

Flynn is wearing soft grey track suit bottoms firm primark his Lego batman tshirt which is blue with grey arms and hood (probably Asda) and socks from primark which are grey and luminous orange (they're his favorite lol)
We're having a scruffy day lol


----------



## kjjh

Kian is wearing dark denim next jeans, a blue pudsey bear children in need top from George at asda and grey Nike trainers x


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby wore grey and black stripe panda leggings from EBay, a red long sleeved tshirt from Next and a dark grey zip hoody from H&M.
When we went out he wore navy adidas high tops and red Ted Baker coat!


----------



## Tanikins

Oscar worn blye football onsie today as it was spooty/pjs at nursery for children in need


----------



## Phantom

Carters top and pants

https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/30368_10100237269947800_1070444685_n.jpg


----------



## Phantom

no one else dresses their toddler anymore! :haha:

Heidi Klum dinosaur onesie with dinosaur baby legs

https://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/224044_10100240542180220_1196506605_n.jpg


----------



## CaptainMummy

Phantom, hes such a cutie!

Today, paige wore a long sleeved white vest under a black and white stripey tshirt with red flower on it, and her next jeans with braces (minus the braces) plus a red cardi and her red coat and pink snow boots when we were out. It was freezing! She also wore her mitts and hat.


----------



## skc22

Wearing an outfit from the brand Oobi. I adore their clothes. But she is in just a nappy now as it is 34 degrees


----------



## bambino156

Lovely pics skc22! 

My dd is head to toe Mini Boden today, thick stripey tights, navy cord skirt with a large applique apple on it and a red and white striped boatneck tee. Sounds a bit odd but looks cute


----------



## Phantom

skc22- how cute is that outfit!! Headband and all!


----------



## RachA

Esther has worn her babygro all day today. I've not been feeling 100% and my mum took her for me and i just didn't get the chance to dress her lol. Still i think they look gorgeous in their babygros anyway so i don't mind.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had on a jumper from next, dark blue jeans & brown clarks boots. Oh, and a pair of grey tights underneath his jeans from h & m to keep him cosy :thumbup:

This pic I took a few minutes ago after he helped himself to a chocolate off the xmas tree! he gave me one too so I couldn't say no :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2400.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Piperette

Today LO wore tshirt and jeans from HM and shoes from Next.

https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/IMG_1065.jpg

Added a few more layers and we can see a H&M coat and Gap hat.

https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/IMG_1070.jpg


----------



## MrsVenn

Mols wore baby pink joggers, a turquoise Lego polo shirt, pink and red hairband and white socks.. can you tell she chose her outfit?..


----------



## rosie272

Aw Skc22 - you're little girl is gorgeous! Love her outfit :flow:

Here's Charlie with a 'cheeeeeeeese' face :haha:

Wearing a Jasper Conran wax duffle, H&M red shirt, H&M red trousers and Vertbaudet wellies. He so needs a haircut!


----------



## eddjanuary10

Ihsan insisted on wearing wellies today even although there wasn't a drop of rain in sight! So, a navy jumper from (can't remember!), grey jeans from h & m and red m&s wellies.


----------



## rosie272

eddjanuary10 said:


> Ihsan insisted on wearing wellies today even although there wasn't a drop of rain in sight! So, a navy jumper from (can't remember!), grey jeans from h & m and red m&s wellies.


Charlie too! We've got dance class on a Saturday and I put his wellies on him cos they're easy to get off and on again :haha: He was sliding all over the place outside mind you :/


----------



## Phantom

Quinton wore a Carters top, Old Navy cords and socks.


----------



## Piperette

Our little sunshine earlier this week. :cloud9:

https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/Sebs-3.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

Piperette said:


> Our little sunshine earlier this week. :cloud9:
> 
> https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/Sebs-3.jpg

He is gorgeous. I love his hair. What a lovely colour.


----------



## Phantom

Quinton wore an H&M onesie with H&M pants/suspenders for his photos.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy wore a red woollen dress from Gap and black and grey tights from H&M and Clarks boots. And a silver tinsel hairband with red bells on!

Tommy wore a Ralph Lauren checked shirt and jeans from John Lewis.


----------



## MrsVenn

Mols wore skinny dark blue jeans, purple and pink sparkly top both from Next, chunk knit cream cardy with fur around the hood from Zara and pink Hunters.


----------



## fluffpuffin

isla wore dark blue skinny jeans, a brown tunic top with pink spots from tesco and a pale pink poncho on top.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy wore two outfits today as it is her birthday! When we went to Sundown Adventure Land she wore Boden skinny jeans and a navy top with red and white flowers on from Boden and clarks suede boots. When we got home she wore her party dress, navy with stars on it from Boden and a cream and gold cardy also from Boden with pink clarks shoes.

Tommy wore Levi jeans and a blue and white striped rugby shirt from John Lewis.


----------



## rosie272

happy birthday daisy :cake:


----------



## Piperette

Happy Birthday, Daisy.
:flower:


----------



## MrsVenn

Happy birthday Daisy!

For the last few days Molly has lived in pyjamas so it's been Disney princess pjs and Minnie Mouse pjs, both fleeced and sparkly.

Today I'm hoping to get her dressed in something like skinny jeans, purple Osh Kosh top and a navy star print cards from Next. And we'll hopefully wear wellies and not the Cinderella shoes!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Thanks for the birthday wishes for Daisy.

Today she has on a pink dress from John Lewis. It has white spots and black swallows on it and a white collar and is in a 50s style.It sounds weird but looks cute :lol:. Will add a photot later. She also has a cream cardy from Boden on, cream tights and pink Clarks shoes.

Tommy has on blue cords from John lewis and a light blue v neck jumper from Gant.


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly eventually wore skinny jeans, cream long sleeved top both Gap, a pink and purple knitted thick cardy from Mexico and pink Hunters.


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby just had a nappy on all day, he's caught my god awful cold and had a high temp! He then had his George Pig PJs on :)


----------



## Phantom

Yesterday: Under Armour outfit he got for Christmas. Do you guys have Under Armour in the UK? It's crazy expensive here but OH loves it.



Today: H&M "Here Comes Trouble" top, H&M bottoms, and Old Navy slippers


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy wore a dress I got in the Joules sale and I love it. Its bright pink with white circus pictures all over it, and in the 50s style that I love. She had a long cream cardigan from Baker baby over the top. She didn't wear anything else as we're potty training. 

Tommy wore jeans from Gap and a grey top with a plane on also from Gap.


----------



## Ceejay123

Riley wore some beige curved chinos (Aww) a grey and white long sleeved top and a striped cardigan :D Such a cutie x

Happy birthday Daisy x


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly wore pink leggings from Gap, an umbrella print tunic from Laura Ashley and a navy cardigan with her pink Ecco boots.


----------



## emyandpotato

Cape from Les Ziguois, top from La Garconne, trousers from Zara, nappy from Ebay, shoes and socks from H&M. I think he looks like a wizard in training :blush:

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/DSC04074_zpsfaacea73.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/DSC04076_zpsa8dbee56.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

He looks cute! 

Daisy wore a blue and pink tartan patterned skirt from Boden, pink jumper from M&S, pink tights and Clarks boots.

Tommy wore Gap jeans and a jumper with a knight on from Jojobebemaman.


----------



## rosie272

emyandpotato said:


> Cape from Les Ziguois, top from La Garconne, trousers from Zara, nappy from Ebay, shoes and socks from H&M. I think he looks like a wizard in training :blush:
> 
> https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/DSC04074_zpsfaacea73.jpg
> 
> https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/DSC04076_zpsa8dbee56.jpg




aww how cute! that's a gorgeous outfit :)


----------



## steff

This is what Gavin wore a few days ago at my nephew's wedding. He was a bible bearer.
https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b337/jaysteffi/P1120725_zps3d3adce7.jpg
https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b337/jaysteffi/DSC_0048_zps7012194c.jpg

This is what he wore to a party yesterday:
https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b337/jaysteffi/bampwporma3_zps21e29cd2.jpg


----------



## rachmumtobe

Wow....Steff your little boy is just stunning x


----------



## Phantom

Finally this thread is back!

Yesterday Quinton wore a Mickey Mouse Top with matching Mickey vest.


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby wore light grey chinos, navy long sleeved tshirt and red jumper all from next!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Josh is in several layers today as we're going out shortly. 

Popper vest, Pink dinosaur tshirt, blue long-sleeved top with small white dinosaur on the left chest, & blue joggers. In a mo he'll have his red Toy Story coat on, with navy gloves, grey peaked hat, and Ben 10 shoes(which are going in the bin when we get home cause they're split - buying new ones today :D) I'll upload some pic later - if I remember lol


----------



## Butterfly2

Gracie is wearing red white spotted leggings and red long sleeved top all from m&s


----------



## steff

rachmumtobe said:


> Wow....Steff your little boy is just stunning x

Thank you.  He is such a charmer too!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy has on a dress from Boden which is turquoise with yellow and white striped sleeves, cream tights, clarks boots. Tommy has on Boden chinos and a green cheeky monkey sweatshirt from Next.


----------



## Tanikins

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG0365_zpsa3717e27.jpg

This is oscar
Purple trqckies from peacocks
Tshirt says little gezzer and has del boy on it from next/only fools and horses
Vest/socks also next


----------



## Bellatrix14

We had a lazy day today as all of us are ill. Aoife and Imogen were in there onesies along with their brother.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy: mustard coloured cord pinafore dress with birds on from Boden with a white jumper underneath, striped tights, Clarks boots.
Tommy: Levis jeans and white and black striped Ramones top from Next.


----------



## BaybeeMama

my pretty is wearing a pink onesie with zebra stripes and it has a tiara with the word glam on it and grey almost black skinny jeans with paint splatters on them lol the paint is how i bought them.


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby wore, jeans and camouflage dinosaur jumper both from Next!
Navy Adidas hightops and navy Jasper Conran sleeveless coat when we went out!


----------



## Piperette

Just chilling in the house for now: Top from Debenhams, Ebay Leggings and supermarket socks.

https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/P1050731.jpg


----------



## Phantom

Mr. Adorable onesie from Joe and baby Gap pants


and pajamas from Old Navy


----------



## emyandpotato

Rory wore a shirt with peterpan collar, a knitted orange jumper, Zara chinos, and tights underneath. And his amazing vintage snow suit that we got last week! I love it xD
 



Attached Files:







image_1358444083553492.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly wore to nursery today:
Pink next Jogging bottoms, a koala top from Primark and a pink Joules fleece with spots on. Teamed with pink Ecco boots and a glittery headband. Looked a bit of a shambles but was warm and comfy.


----------



## caz_hills

Lots of layers! Long sleeved vest, thin top then a thicker hooded top. With trousers and socks and shoes of course! Then a coat and hat. He won't wear gloves though but other than that he could barely wear more layers!


----------



## highhopes19

Isabelle wore today for her aunties 19th birthday meal

An off white long sleeve dress with little black scotty dogs on from gap with black tights, and patent shoes. With her white fur coat x


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie: jojo fairisle fuschia pink / navy knit dress, navy tights, pink ankle boots

Ally: jojo navy floral dungarees, white Peter Pan body suit, pink and navy fairisle cardigan...also jojo...pink boots.

Both boots from France.


----------



## MrsVenn

Pink sparkly leggings from H&M, Osh Kosh white 'Ballerina' top, Navy Osh Kosh hoody and slippers.

Outside she donned JoJo pink waterproof dungers and JoJo blue and pink waterproof coat, Gap gloves and Gap hat like an owl and pink Hunters.


----------



## highhopes19

I should really get pics lol

Today Isabelle wore skinnys from h&m, zebra print top from next and pink hunter wellies 

This afternoon she had a change after a messy lunch and wore skinnys with braces from h&m, ochre zebra jumper from next and her converses


----------



## Jchihuahua

Dressed to play in the snow today. 

Daisy wore purple cords from M&S, a chunky pale pink jumper also from M&S, Boden wellies and a waterproof all in one from Debenhams.

Tommy wore jeans from Gap and a jumper with a pelican on from Boden.


----------



## MrsVenn

It was interesting..

Started off in a 'Cat' t-shirt, Hello Kitty 3/4 leggings and a Summer ra ra skirt, plus matching hoody. 

Then went in to poppy red chinos from Next, stayed in the Cat t-shirt and put on a stripey 'Lego' fleece. Donned JoJo waterproofs and pink Yeomins wellies for the snow.

Came back in and changed in to knitted cream leggings and a cream and purple top.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy has on a blue and cream striped skirt from Boden, plain cream jumper from m&s, cream tights and clarks boots. Tommy has on brown striped baggies from Boden and a grey top from H&M.


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly wore a heart print top from Gap and Osh Kosh denim dungarees.


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Luke is wearing sonic the hedgehog tshirt from H&M Bus hoody from Sainsburys and Dark blue jeans from Peacocks

Tom is wearing Snap snap crocodile tshirt from John Lewis, Green and navy striped fluffy hoody also from john lewis and black skinny cords from sainsburys


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy is wearing a rose pink cord dress from Boden with a long sleeved pale green top under it from Next and stripy tights from John Lewis. Tommy has on beige chinos and a navy long sleeved top with a crocodile on it both from Boden.


----------



## MrsVenn

Mols wore sparkly baby pink leggings (H&M), hot pink top with gold glittery hearts on (Gap) and a cream and silver sparkly hoodie (Gap). Teamed with purple socks and a yellow Cinderella hair slide.


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby wore dark grey Adidas tracksuit with Liverpool FC tshirt!
When he went to my Mums he wore navy Adidas hightops and navy gilet jacket


----------



## mummy2be...

yesterday rel wore baby boden stripy tights, denim next dress and a charcoal sweater with a frill down the front which was also next. 
today she will be in pink cords from next and a bunnyad hatter sweater from next


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy wore dark purple cord smock dress from Boden with a cream long sleeved top from Next underneath, pink and purple striped tights and clarks boots. Tommy wore Next jeans and a blue Next sweatshirt with cars on it.


----------



## Tanikins

Time to revive this thread :flower:

Oscar today
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG0730.jpg

Vest and socks - next
Top and cardigan - asda
Chinos - matalan


----------



## Jchihuahua

He's a cutie!

Daisy wore a green jersey dress with daisies on it a pink bow in the middle from Boden with a cream long sleeved top from Next under it and cream tights and pink Clarks shoes.

Tommy wore camo print trousers from next and a green cheeky monkey sweatshirt from next.


----------



## Tanikins

I love next clothes. I have an addiction :haha: god help me if i have a girl next


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby wore Next red chinos, Next The Beatles tshirt, Gap grey and navy chunky knit cardigan and Navy Adidas hightops


----------



## moomoo

Sorry for carp pic... DD - cardi from George, Boden dress, owl leggings and bobux boots
https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/D3E6A3FC-037E-43DA-B0E4-8E88F61306FD-372-0000004E47772CE6.jpg

DS - old pic but this 
https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/50571FF4-8B93-4DCD-AD56-BBC07DC59E18-3344-00000266EB525512.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

So cute moomoo!


----------



## New2Bumps

Ooh I like this thread! I get to see all the girly pretty things! Boden things are so beautiful for girls! I made the mistake of visiting Vertabudet online and that will definately be my next round of purchases!

Baby Euan wore a blue knitted fairisle romper suit from Mothercare and white quilted pramsuit from Next.

This is what Ethan wore today:
 



Attached Files:







cons.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 0









light wash jeans.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 116









sweatshirt.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tanikins

Oscar today - 
All oscars clothes are from next with his adidas trainers. Dont have a pic from today but its

This top and shoes
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG0428.jpg

With these trackies
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG0498.jpg


----------



## moomoo

DS - preschool uniform, navy cargoes and Clark's gortex boots.

DD - TU heart patch cords, h&m vest, gap stretch T, and TU furry coat :)

Will upload pics later x


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy wore pink heart patch cords from Boden and a blue and yellow floral woven top from Boden and Clarks trainers.

Tommy wore beige chinos from Boden and a blue swetashirt with cars on from next.


----------



## moomoo

Reg - Boden bus top, chinos 

Flo - Boden Scandi print dungarees, red h&m vest. Then later on a vintage floral cord dress and purple h&m vest (nekid legs as we were at home) :)

Edit - these :)

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/DDC0AB37-F866-4B54-A643-3CE718DBF195-523-00000077C35D6AB3.jpg


----------



## Tanikins

No pic today but he was wearing matalan tshirt that said 'anything girls can do boys can do better' asda regular fit jeans and next cardigain, vest and socks


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy wore a colourful knitted dress from M&S, pink tights and clarks boots. Tommy wore an aeroplane t shirt from gap and Boden jeans.


----------



## louandivy

Moomoo your kids clothes are sooo cute, where is the owl dress from?

Ivy was in a little H&M polka dot top, jojomamanbebe cord dress, M&S tights and a Boden duffel coat. She was also not very photogenic today :haha:

https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/DC3CDFFB-36B2-4E16-8AE4-4910CDDF4854-2249-000001B2C5BE97E7_zps278d0ede.jpg


----------



## Butterfly2

LO wore a purple and green stripy jumper dress with heart pockets from m&ms with matching purple tights


----------



## moomoo

louandivy said:


> Moomoo your kids clothes are sooo cute, where is the owl dress from?
> 
> Ivy was in a little H&M polka dot top, jojomamanbebe cord dress, M&S tights and a Boden duffel coat. She was also not very photogenic today :haha:
> 
> https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/DC3CDFFB-36B2-4E16-8AE4-4910CDDF4854-2249-000001B2C5BE97E7_zps278d0ede.jpg

Owl dress is a Boden one from last season, they did this one an apple pocket and mouse pocket too. I picked this one up on eBay x thanks btw, your little lady is lush!! X


----------



## Eleanor ace

Ted wore blue and grey striped trousers from Mothercare, Brown boots from Mothercare, a grey ribbed top from Gap and a rainbow striped jumper.


----------



## louandivy

Ivy was in a purple Boden top and floral next leggings today. This is the best photo I could get of her at playgroup because it's the only time she was sitting still :dohh: you also get a lovely view of my scruffy dr martens!

https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/CAE14214-2296-40B6-8F7F-3711DADC7354-4339-000002FF696E96CE_zps2461762e.jpg


----------



## Phantom

Here are a few from the last couple days.

Joe Fresh sweater, robeez shoes. Not sure where the hat and mits are from.


Baby Gap pajamas which I love


Gymboree outfit


Roots overalls


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy wore a Boden dress which has brown and red flowers on, sort of an Autumnal print, cream tights, Clarks boots. Tommy wore Next jeans a white and grey striped Ramones top from next.


----------



## Tanikins

Oscar wore his 'i love gb' top from next with next vest, socks and jeans with h and m cardi. Must try to get more pics :dohh:


----------



## KittyVentura

Fin today... At his music and movement group.
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/69e58b7be9e3abbb7506caec3b4e84e7.jpg
In his out gear and close up of his T-shirt which I love...
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/4989c87822fd13fcdeb36a92cc83ad74.jpg

And cabbage, Pre-change (bottom), post change and outer gear.
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/ad7c3cbb9d9f856a3a26297e43e919a3.jpg


----------



## Piperette

We've got that t-shirt, Kitty. Must post a pic of the wee man wearing it when I get a chance. I love it too, it is soooo cool. :blush:


----------



## Tanikins

Oscar today.
Purple trackies from peacocks
Tshirt from 'only fools and horses' at next 
Vest abd socks next
Hoodie tesco

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG0366.jpg

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG0362.jpg


----------



## Carrie&Char

All the little cuties making me broody lol xx


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy wore this Boden dress, Next cream top under it, purple tights and Clarks boots. Tommy wore Next jeans and a Boden top which is navy with boats on it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2337.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Piperette

Piperette said:


> We've got that t-shirt, Kitty. Must post a pic of the wee man wearing it when I get a chance. I love it too, it is soooo cool. :blush:

Our little sunshine today just before going to the doctor's to get his jabs.

https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/IMG_2137_zpsdac4e086.jpg


----------



## pinklizzy

https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff73/pinklizzy_photo/3E6DD790-B84D-41AF-956D-0C835F54DF67-10347-00000BB82F4F1A78_zpsef19123f.jpg

Sorry about the crappy photo but I love that she chose to wear the headband with her outfit!


----------



## hattiehippo

Jchihuahua said:


> Daisy wore this Boden dress, Next cream top under it, purple tights and Clarks boots. Tommy wore Next jeans and a Boden top which is navy with boats on it.

She looks so cute in that dress!


----------



## louandivy

Jchihuahua said:


> Daisy wore this Boden dress, Next cream top under it, purple tights and Clarks boots. Tommy wore Next jeans and a Boden top which is navy with boats on it.

This dress is soooooooooo cute, did you get it recently?

Ivy was in m&s yellow jeans, a white and black polka dot blouse and her Boden duffle which I adore

https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/5387C381-D11B-41EB-907F-86B35C71C65F-6300-00000483F7F3F205_zps12ec2b7c.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

hattiehippo said:


> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> Daisy wore this Boden dress, Next cream top under it, purple tights and Clarks boots. Tommy wore Next jeans and a Boden top which is navy with boats on it.
> 
> She looks so cute in that dress!Click to expand...

Thanks! She came home from pre-school with it, and her boots, absolutely covered in blue paint. You'd think I'd have learned my lesson in my line of work :lol:!


----------



## louandivy

Awww Erin is so stylish! We went to the museum last week which had a dressing up box with things like feathery headbands but ivy chose a fez hat, looked in the mirror and said 'oh it's beautiful! I'm ever never taking it off' :wacko:


----------



## Jchihuahua

Thanks Lou. It was last season's Boden. It is really nice cosy soft fabric.


----------



## Jchihuahua

louandivy said:


> Ivy was in m&s yellow jeans, a white and black polka dot blouse and her Boden duffle which I adore
> 
> https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/5387C381-D11B-41EB-907F-86B35C71C65F-6300-00000483F7F3F205_zps12ec2b7c.jpg

I love that duffle coat! Tommy has a gorgeous green duffle from Boden.


----------



## louandivy

Yeah they are so nice and warm too! You should check out a kids boutique clothes shop called threepotatofour jchihuaha, it's a little shop in London but I'm pretty sure they deliver and have a gorgeous collection


----------



## Jchihuahua

louandivy said:


> Yeah they are so nice and warm too! You should check out a kids boutique clothes shop called threepotatofour jchihuaha, it's a little shop in London but I'm pretty sure they deliver and have a gorgeous collection

Ooooh yes, I will check that out! I'd better wait til payday though or my hubby will have a fit! Boden had a buy 3 get 1 for £1 offer today and it would have been rude to ignore it...:lol:


----------



## louandivy

Whaaaaaaatttt really? Going onto the Boden website immediately!


----------



## Jchihuahua

louandivy said:


> Whaaaaaaatttt really? Going onto the Boden website immediately!

It was a code in the new catalogue that came today so not sure if will be on the site but when you get the catalogue through you'll have it!


----------



## bambino156

Jchihuahua said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> Yeah they are so nice and warm too! You should check out a kids boutique clothes shop called threepotatofour jchihuaha, it's a little shop in London but I'm pretty sure they deliver and have a gorgeous collection
> 
> Ooooh yes, I will check that out! I'd better wait til payday though or my hubby will have a fit! Boden had a buy 3 get 1 for £1 offer today and it would have been rude to ignore it...:lol:Click to expand...

My catalogue came today too, but I have been strong and managed to ignore it! I must stop spending, its getting ridiculous, I have stopped buying for dd atm as she has soooo much stuff but now I've moved onto buying for ds :dohh: divorce will be on the cards if anymore spotty parcels turn up! (or any parcel for that matter,lol) 

Lou you are welcome to use my code if you want to place a Boden order?


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy is wearing a taupe dress with yellow and white striped long sleeves from Boden, cream tights and Clarks boots. I didn't manage to snap a picture before pre school. Tommy is wearing Levi jeans and a Fred Perry navy polo shirt.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## louandivy

bambino156 said:


> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> Yeah they are so nice and warm too! You should check out a kids boutique clothes shop called threepotatofour jchihuaha, it's a little shop in London but I'm pretty sure they deliver and have a gorgeous collection
> 
> 
> Ooooh yes, I will check that out! I'd better wait til payday though or my hubby will have a fit! Boden had a buy 3 get 1 for £1 offer today and it would have been rude to ignore it...:lol:Click to expand...
> 
> My catalogue came today too, but I have been strong and managed to ignore it! I must stop spending, its getting ridiculous, I have stopped buying for dd atm as she has soooo much stuff but now I've moved onto buying for ds :dohh: divorce will be on the cards if anymore spotty parcels turn up! (or any parcel for that matter,lol)
> 
> Lou you are welcome to use my code if you want to place a Boden order?Click to expand...

Ah that Is so nice of you! But my mum lives around the corner and i am 100% sure she will have the catalogue too :haha: well done for resisting though!


----------



## MrsKTB

Today H is wearing red skinny jeans, red converse and a red and blue checked shirt with a white tshirt under it. He's looking super cool....but he's in bed, so only looking cool for his teddy!


----------



## Tanikins

Tesco jeans with next headphoe face tshirt ans tesco sweater

Will add pic. Lster


----------



## louandivy

Ivy is in an h&m grey and pink striped long sleeve top and h&m little brown skirt. Don't know if we'll be going out today though I feel so flu-ey and terrible!


----------



## TennisGal

Get well, Lou :hugs:

Lizzie is wearing a purple JoJo cord pinafore, a purple and white striped top underneath, purple tights and her awesome En Fant boots.

Ally is wearing a pair of Monsoon jeans, a monsoon white embroidered long sleeve smock top, and a JoJo navy cardigan with embroidered flowers. She's got spotty socks and her clarks purple shoes.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy is wearing a skirt with a pencil pattern from Boden which I love and a bluey grey sparkly cardy from Boden, cream tights, clarks shoes. Tommy has Boden chinos on and a Ralph Lauren shirt which is lovely and only cost £6.99, refuced from £30 at a RL outlet shop in the sale!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Tanikins

My spotty boy us wearing
Next vest
Mothercare top 'i love my daddy hes my superstar'
Ladybird chinos
Tesco socks

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG0774.jpg


----------



## Lauren25

Bobbys wearing Adidas dark grey tracksuit and Next light grey long sleeved car top!


----------



## TennisGal

Jchihuahua said:


> Daisy is wearing a skirt with a pencil pattern from Boden which I love and a bluey grey sparkly cardy from Boden, cream tights, clarks shoes. Tommy has Boden chinos on and a Ralph Lauren shirt which is lovely and only cost £6.99, refuced from £30 at a RL outlet shop in the sale!

Ha, lizzie is wearing that skirt today! With cream tights, clarks shoes! Also long sleeve cream top from Gap and a bluey cardigan from gap.

Ally is wearing cord dungarees from JOjo - navy with a rose pattern - with a bright pink top underneath and bright pink boots.


----------



## Jchihuahua

I love the print on that skirt, it is gorgeous! We've had 2 people ask where it is from today.


----------



## Tanikins

Were still rocking our spots :-( still not 100% on what they are

Top - disney/tesco
Jeans, vest and socks - next

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG0801.jpg


----------



## MrsVenn

Poor mite, are they pox Tanikins?

Molly wore hot pink Osh Kosh dungers with an Osh Kosh purple ballet top on underneath. Teamed with Peppa Pig slippers which she wore out to Nanna's :dohh:


----------



## Jchihuahua

They do look like chicken pox, poor little thing :(.

Daisy wore a red and white spotted jersey long sleeved dress from Boden and cream tights.
Tommy wore navy cords from John lewis and a navy and white striped rugby shirt from John lewis.


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie wore JoJo navy and pink striped dress with pink tights and boots...

Ally wore a pair of Monsoon pink cords and a gap pink, purple and white striped top with a gap purple cardigan. She wore navy boots.


----------



## moomoo

Both of mine wore PJs all day, as we have all been poorly :cry: :haha:


----------



## Tanikins

MrsVenn said:


> Poor mite, are they pox Tanikins?

Impetigo apparently - got some awful flucloxaccilin (sp) for him :sick:

Today
Man utd shirt
Tesco socks
Vest and trackies from next,
Wity nike zip up hoodie

Lord muck

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG0813.jpg

Closer pic

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG0816.jpg


----------



## MrsVenn

Awww I hope he feels better soon! Hopefully that'll do the trick and clear it up quickly.

Molly today wore baby pink leggings with dark pink sparkly hearts on, a hot pink top with baby pink embroidered hearts on both Gap, pink wellies and a pink and navy fleece Gilet from JoJo. It's been a pink day for nursery!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy wore a blue spotty pinafore from John Lewis with a pink top from Next underneath, pink tights and Clarks boots. Tommy wore jeans from Gap and a blue top from Boden with penguins on.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Ihsan wore navy trousers from m&s, a stripey red and navy jumper with dog arm patches from next, navy coat from h&m & brown clarks boots. Brown gruffalo hat, scarf & gloves in the park.


----------



## moomoo

Reggie - green check cargos from next, Boden bus top which is like a taupe colour 

Flo - cream tighs from Mothercare, Scandi print dress by Boden, and a grey long sleeve vest 

Will get pics later if I remember x


----------



## Tacey

Here's today's ensemble:
https://i783.photobucket.com/albums/yy111/laylatacey/Alice%20clothes/funnyclothes_zpsec446d0c.png


----------



## rosie272

I love that Tacey, she looks very stylish with her bobbed hair cut and polka dots :) 

Today Charlie is in h&m yellow trousers, green and white striped Gap top and green hoody. He'll be wearing a Boden quilted jacket for going out soon :)


----------



## Tacey

Oops! I meant to post in the toddler dressing themselves thread. I am not guilty of the above outfit - honest!


----------



## Tanikins

Oscar today

Top - asda
Jeans, vest and socks - next

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG0823.jpg

And trying on his new chav vader top - size 3-4 and fits perfect :saywhat:

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG0821.jpg


----------



## Shell181

Izzy wore poncho from next jeggings from primark and the pink top from tu https://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y523/shellbell181/2013-01-31090433_zpscc931e97.jpg


----------



## moomoo

This wasnt today but same outfits... Under the coat DS has a next long sleeve top, DD is wearing a dark green cord pinafore dress with long sleeve vest and cream spotty tights x

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/D25736CE-91F4-47A3-B75E-6C2A83B7F77C-316-0000001B1C710F85.jpg


----------



## moomoo

Also had to share these lovely goodies I found in boots and mothercare! Love them!

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/89B2E9F2-AD95-4E40-867A-40E24B99A603-523-00000077D0B64909.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

Oooh! I like them! That toadstool t-shirt is gorgeous!

Daisy wore a blue tarten skirt from Boden and cream jumper from M&S, cream tights, Clarks boots.

Tommy wore blue jogger style trousers from Boden and a grey top with a red bus on from Boots.


----------



## moomoo

Jchihuahua said:


> Oooh! I like them! That toadstool t-shirt is gorgeous!
> 
> Daisy wore a blue tarten skirt from Boden and cream jumper from M&S, cream tights, Clarks boots.
> 
> Tommy wore blue jogger style trousers from Boden and a grey top with a red bus on from Boots.

It's from the little bird section (by Jools Oliver I think) they had some lovely boys bits too, might be worth a look for Tommy x


----------



## Tanikins

Mr not so spotty is wearing
Cuffed jeans - primark
Top 'anything girls can do boys can do better' - matalan
Vest and socks - next

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG0834.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

This Boden dress. Tommy wore Next jeans and a Next blue sweatshirt with cars on it.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 65 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly wore cream Gap cords, a hot pink Gap top, handmade fairy print gilet and pink wellies.


----------



## Poppy7

moomoo said:


> This wasnt today but same outfits... Under the coat DS has a next long sleeve top, DD is wearing a dark green cord pinafore dress with long sleeve vest and cream spotty tights x
> 
> https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/D25736CE-91F4-47A3-B75E-6C2A83B7F77C-316-0000001B1C710F85.jpg

Gorgeous coat on your DD! Where did you get it from?x


----------



## Jchihuahua

^ Moomoo's daughter's coat is from Boden.


----------



## Poppy7

Jchihuahua said:


> ^ Moomoo's daughter's coat is from Boden.

I need one for my DD!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Poppy7 said:


> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> ^ Moomoo's daughter's coat is from Boden.
> 
> I need one for my DD!Click to expand...

They are gorgeous but from last season now but you might find one on ebay. Daisy has that coat but in a different print.


----------



## Poppy7

Jchihuahua said:


> Poppy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> ^ Moomoo's daughter's coat is from Boden.
> 
> I need one for my DD!Click to expand...
> 
> They are gorgeous but from last season now but you might find one on ebay. Daisy has that coat but in a different print.Click to expand...

:( that's a shame....nothing on eBay in the size I need. Pah.x


----------



## sequeena

Thomas wore an orange long sleeved t-shirt from next and a grey checkered dungarees from h&m :)


----------



## moomoo

Poppy7 said:


> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> ^ Moomoo's daughter's coat is from Boden.
> 
> I need one for my DD!Click to expand...
> 
> They are gorgeous but from last season now but you might find one on ebay. Daisy has that coat but in a different print.Click to expand...
> 
> :( that's a shame....nothing on eBay in the size I need. Pah.xClick to expand...

Whoops! Sorry ladies, yeh last season. Although I'd say it's more of a spring/autumn coat as its quite thin x


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is wearing a long sleeved long legged black romper from h&m with the words 'you make me happy' in neon writing on the front.


----------



## Tanikins

Oscars wearing
Jeans - asda
Vest - next
Chav vader top - star wars


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy: Pumpkin Patch tulip print dress, cream long sleeved top from Next underneath, cream tights, pink Clarks shoes.
Tommy: Gap jeans, Boden t-shirt with a taxi on it.
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_2742_zps0743fa18.jpg
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_2776_zps4f74093c.jpg


----------



## Tanikins

Tommys taxi top is gorg. Love it :thumpup:


----------



## Jchihuahua

It's on the Boden website now. They do some lovely appliqué t shirts x


----------



## moomoo

Jchihuahua said:


> It's on the Boden website now. They do some lovely appliqué t shirts x

Love the one in the baby section... Pity they've sized out 3-4 years as I'd have bought a few of them! I love the navy boat one and the fish ones too :cry:


----------



## Jchihuahua

moomoo said:


> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> It's on the Boden website now. They do some lovely appliqué t shirts x
> 
> Love the one in the baby section... Pity they've sized out 3-4 years as I'd have bought a few of them! I love the navy boat one and the fish ones too :cry:Click to expand...

We have the navy boat one, yellow pelican one and the stripy pencils one too.


----------



## Phantom

Quinton wore this from H&M. It's 9-12 months, their sizing must be so different because I can't believe it still fits him well.



And Carters pajamas after his bath


----------



## Tanikins

Today we are in our comfy/chav clothes

Top - h&m
Vest and socks - tesco
Trackies - next

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG0850.jpg


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly wore JL wide legged jeans, a red heart applique top from Next and a navy and cream stripey hoody from Gap. Teamed with her pink Ecco boots and matching headband. Have given up trying to co-ordinate her as she wants to wear what she chooses :dohh:


----------



## Tanikins

Today will be
Vest jeans socks and 'mummys little star' top next
Jumper - tesco


----------



## louandivy

I've just woken up as OH is on half term and has taken her to the park....so we'll see :haha: I suspect at least one item of clothing will be something from at least over a year ago that Dom magically found in the drawers.


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie wore a JoJo navy cord pinafore with a white gap top underneath, a pink and navy striped cardigan, pink tights and her pink boots.

Ally wore a gap denim pinafore with purple flowers stitched on, purple gap top underneath and a purple cardigan from...yes, gap. She had purple tights and purple shoes.

Sounds all matchy-matchy, but looked nice :)


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy wore a mustard pinafore with birds on it from Boden and a cream jumper under it, cream tights and Clarks shoes.

Tommy wore Next jeans and his Oxford United football shirt (dressed by daddy :roll:)


----------



## emyandpotato

I keep forgetting to do these! Rory wore a handmade linen top, Next trousers with braces, bobble hat, lion nappy, and mocassins from Canada. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/DSC04197_zps9a5ccfd0.jpg


----------



## louandivy

Ivy was in a brown skirt, pink and grey long sleeved stripy top and navy floral tights until halfway through the day when she managed to slide down a huge muddy hill while me and OH were talking...no idea why it was so muddy as it hasn't rained for ages! So then she changed into purple leggings and I'll be taking her duffle to the dry cleaners tomorrow.


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is wearing light blue jeans, blue 'my dad is cool' next jumper and desert boots. When we were out he wore a next raincoat (trucks and diggers).


----------



## Tanikins

sequeena said:


> Thomas is wearing light blue jeans, blue 'my dad is cool' next jumper and desert boots. When we were out he wore a next raincoat (trucks and diggers).

Oscar has that raincoat - its sooo cool


----------



## Piperette

Top: Boden
Jeans: H&M
Shoes: Next

https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/IMG_2330_zps026cf323.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Tanikins said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Thomas is wearing light blue jeans, blue 'my dad is cool' next jumper and desert boots. When we were out he wore a next raincoat (trucks and diggers).
> 
> Oscar has that raincoat - its sooo coolClick to expand...

I only just got it for him and I love it, nice and bright :D


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly wore Osh Kosh denim dungarees with little purple butterflies embroidered in them and a matching purple top underneath, teamed with pink eccos.


----------



## Lauki

She's not really wearing much!

But I had to share the pictures of my newly converted to cloth Sophie!

Crap quality as taken on my phone :).
 



Attached Files:







2013-02-21 08.45.27.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 18









2013-02-21 08.45.40.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 12









2013-02-21 08.45.56.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Jchihuahua

Cute photos!
Yesterday Daisy wore this Boden dress, cream tights and Clarks boots and Tommy wore this jumper with a knight on from Jojomamanbebe and chinos from Boden.
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_3178_zps1dad9f7d.jpg
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_3102_zps5bb23052.jpg

Today she wore this jumper from M&S, Boden skirt, tights from John Lewis and Clarks boots and Tommy wore Gap jeans, a Boden T shirt and long sleeved striped vest from H&M under it and Clarks shoes.
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_3190_zps70170d3f.jpg
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_3204_zps8d368e37.jpg


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie wore a navy cord skirt with pink roses, from JoJo, with a pink jumper from gap, pink tights from monsoon and a pair of suede navy boots.

Ally wore a fuschia and navy fairisle jumper dress from JoJo, with navy tights and boots.


----------



## sequeena

This;
https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/549284_10200871353611300_614922713_n.jpg

Jumper is from Zara, dungarees are from H&M


----------



## Tanikins

Well am.back from moving house. No piccies till 9th march when the net is reconneceted

But hes was wearing
Tan chinos - ladybird
Vest & socks - next
'Jake and the neatherland pirates' top and hoodie - tesco


----------



## ayls

My baby boy is sleeping now, currently he is wearing his baby rabbit shirt and pajamas. :)


----------



## Jchihuahua

Tommy is wearing blue cords and a red and white striped jumper both from John Lewis and clarks shoes . Daisy is wearing this dress from Boden, jumper from M&S and clarks boots.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 32


----------



## sequeena

Shirt H&M, jeans Next, bib custom made
https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/285761_10200876320855478_809955406_n.jpg


----------



## babyjan

sequeena said:


> Shirt H&M, jeans Next, bib custom made
> https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/285761_10200876320855478_809955406_n.jpg

OH really liked that hnm shirt and wanted to get it for LO x


----------



## sequeena

babyjan said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Shirt H&M, jeans Next, bib custom made
> https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/285761_10200876320855478_809955406_n.jpg
> 
> OH really liked that hnm shirt and wanted to get it for LO xClick to expand...

It's a fab shirt with a fab price :thumbup:


----------



## emyandpotato

Bad photo, it's Instragrammed cos I lost the camera.

He's wearing denim bloomers and a linen top that I custom ordered from Etsy, and a fox collar. We just stayed in and played today.
 



Attached Files:







14001_10152595004595263_856879664_n.jpg
File size: 60.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Phantom

Quinton wore a gymboree top, Carters fake jeans (love these) and robeez shoes.


----------



## caz_hills

Blimey it was freezing yesterday - so my son worse: jeans (and when we went outside a pair of PJ trousers underneath!), a vest, thin jumper, then thick woolen jumper and socks and shoes. Fireman sam socks :) x


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy: leggings and top from Laura Ashley and clarks doodles.
Tommy: Levi jeans and a Gant jumper.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Tanikins

Today

Vest and socks - next
Purple cuffed chinos - matalan
Blue and white stripped top which says 'mum alwqys knows best' - tesco


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is wearing a red long sleeved t-shirt from asda (has a monkey skiing on it) and tan cuffed chinos from primark. Bib from asda (very dribbly toddler).


----------



## Tanikins

Today

Vest and socks - next
Purple cuffed chinos - matalan
Blue and white stripped top which says 'mum alwqys knows best' - tesco


----------



## louandivy

Pyjamas. The poor kid is ill again I can't believe it!


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly wore a hot pink cord dress from Gap with a heart print top underneath from Gap. White tights from JoJos and her flashing burgundy Clarks shoes.


----------



## caz_hills

Same as louandivy - Ajay was ill so we stayed in his pj's all day until bath. Bless them when they are sick x


----------



## moomoo

Jchihuahua said:


> Tommy is wearing blue cords and a red and white striped jumper both from John Lewis and clarks shoes . Daisy is wearing this dress from Boden, jumper from M&S and clarks boots.

Flo has this dress! I adore it on Daisy!


----------



## moomoo

R - preschool clothes

F - star print fleecy onsie as she's a poorly chick :(


----------



## louandivy

Pink leggings, a grey top with pink polka dots and a cute grey/blue sweatshirt from American apparel that I just got sent in a big parcel from my grandma in Canada...nice surprise!


----------



## dani_tinks

blue and white m&s vest, grey m&s jeans, popart style mini (cars) tee from sainsburys and a next navy blue jumper. Clarks shoesies.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy wore this top and skirt for pre-school (dark enough to not show up paint :lol:) and Tommy wore a Ramones top and jeans. Both outfits from Next and footwear from Clarks. Rubbish photos though!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3436.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 12









IMG_3450.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sequeena

Thomas wore next jeans, next 'my dad is cool' jumper, desert boots, mitts, next raincoat and h&m trapper hat.


----------



## pa2k84

Tan chinos and monkey top both next. Sainsburys socks and all topped off with Tweak the rabbit ears!!

https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn89/pa2k84/file_zps8fe4e002.jpg


----------



## dani_tinks

Navy blue jogging bottoms from Sainsburys and a yellow tee from Next


----------



## louandivy

Yellow m&s jeans and a pink Boden top

https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/AD8C183C-8A04-4048-A5B6-1D05CB332E78-4980-000002D20C5D83F0_zps0f111476.jpg


----------



## emyandpotato

Red Toms, Zara star print leggings, lion mane and tail cardigan, handmade linen top.
 



Attached Files:







524789_10152609986070263_1070620190_n.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 26


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly started the day wearing Rapunzel jogging bottoms (Disney Store), Rapunzel t-shirt (Disney Store) and Peppa Pig slippers. But after helping me wash up, it resulted in a change of clothes in to Osh Kosh hot pink bootcut yoga pants, multicoloured stripey top from Next and socks.


----------



## sapphire1

I have a photo for the first time on aages, cos I caught Holly sitting with her chair on top of her table :dohh: She's wearing a top from Matalan, denim skirt from Osh Kosh, star print tights from Next and Clarks boots.

https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/385777_615475098478351_1080586928_n.jpg


----------



## moomoo

Both wore Pjs as poorly again!!! :(


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy: Boden dress and cardy, tights John Lewis and clarks shoes.
Tommy: Boden t shirt, H&M long sleeved vest, Gap jeans, John Lewis socks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## sequeena

You can only see his top and jacket in this pic
https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/5629_10200926176821846_643636149_n.jpg

He wore a next jumper, primark chinos, desert boots, next raincoat, h&m hat and mitts (when he kept them on)


----------



## moomoo

We had a little Easter/spring photo session today so lots of outfits...

F - a fifties shift dress with boat print and then a dress with an appliqué chick on the front

R - a stripy long sleeve top, and star chino shorts (both h&m)


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy: Joules circus print dress (one of my very favourite dresses she has), asda cardy, John lewis tights, Clarks shoes.
Tommy: Boden T shirt, H&M long sleeved vest, Levi jeans, John lewis socks.
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_3647_zps3ee846d6.jpg
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_3629_zpsfdf63d8c.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Congrats on your pregnancy! :)

Lazy day today so Thomas wore a kermit romper and is now wearing a h&m romper


----------



## Jchihuahua

sequeena said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy! :)
> 
> Lazy day today so Thomas wore a kermit romper and is now wearing a h&m romper

Thanks :). Everytime I see a photo of Thomas I think he's looking sooo grown up!


----------



## sapphire1

Daisy's dress is gorgeous! (congrats btw :D)

Today Holly wore a mismatch of pink skinny jeans, a red Osh Kosh hoodie, and her pj top :dohh: DH dressed her.


----------



## bambino156

Jchihuahua said:


> Daisy: Joules circus print dress (one of my very favourite dresses she has), asda cardy, John lewis tights, Clarks shoes.
> Tommy: Boden T shirt, H&M long sleeved vest, Levi jeans, John lewis socks.
> https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_3647_zps3ee846d6.jpg
> https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_3629_zpsfdf63d8c.jpg

Gorgeous kiddies as usual! I've been eyeing that tshirt on the Boden website for sometime, it looks super cute! xx


----------



## sapphire1

Today Holly wore grey Clarks biker boots, M&S charcoal jeggings, red H&M top with a Next oversized grey sweatshirt with sequin heart over the top.


----------



## sequeena

Jchihuahua said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy! :)
> 
> Lazy day today so Thomas wore a kermit romper and is now wearing a h&m romper
> 
> Thanks :). Everytime I see a photo of Thomas I think he's looking sooo grown up!Click to expand...

Ah thank you. I really do think he's turning into a little old man most of the time :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Today Thomas wore a blue long sleeved Tesco vest, grey h&m leggings, a red long sleeved t-shirt from George and grey h&m dungarees. His dad dressed him :lol:


----------



## moomoo

R - preschool uniform boring

F - H&M long sleeve vest, TU leggings, Boden skirt with bicycles on, rainbow gap stretch Tee (this is my nephew in pic :)
https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/2A92A1FC-7003-4848-B83F-F0A5DC3B70B6-2000-00000158B3D6E5BB.jpg

Congrats JC!! :happydance:


----------



## louandivy

Moomoo I know I can only see a snippet but I am insanely jealous of your house/garden


----------



## moomoo

louandivy said:


> Moomoo I know I can only see a snippet but I am insanely jealous of your house/garden

I wish this was mine, it's my SILs house, I love it! It's the kind of house where you could just buy anything and it looks great! Unlike my 1970s semi :nope:


----------



## Jchihuahua

moomoo said:


> R - preschool uniform boring
> 
> F - H&M long sleeve vest, TU leggings, Boden skirt with bicycles on, rainbow gap stretch Tee (this is my nephew in pic :)
> https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/2A92A1FC-7003-4848-B83F-F0A5DC3B70B6-2000-00000158B3D6E5BB.jpg
> 
> Congrats JC!! :happydance:

Thanks :).

Gorgeous photo and I love Flo's skirt!


----------



## louandivy

moomoo said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> Moomoo I know I can only see a snippet but I am insanely jealous of your house/garden
> 
> I wish this was mine, it's my SILs house, I love it! It's the kind of house where you could just buy anything and it looks great! Unlike my 1970s semi :nope:Click to expand...

I feel your pain - my house has dark orange corridor walls and brown patterned carpet :wacko:

Ivy on her first day of pre-school....an extremely ivy-esque outfit!

https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/3784D7B2-6224-48C8-AD98-E82042B18943-3337-000002D8F78A55DB_zps69cf388c.jpg


----------



## rosie272

Omg, how cute is Ivy with her little bag! Love her outfit!

Moomoo, your daughter is gorgeous

Congrats on your pregnancy jc :) 

Everyone's photos are so adorable, I wish I could post pics in here again but laptop is broken and I can't work this Kindle :haha: Today Charlie wore Zara skinny cords, long sleeve green Zara top with a green Fred Perry polo shirt on top, brown leather converse and a yellow fur lined parka from John Lewis.


----------



## Piperette

Coat and skinnies: HM.
Trainers: Converse.

https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/P1050802_zps3fb70c6e.jpg


----------



## rosie272

Piperette said:


> Coat and skinnies: HM.
> Trainers: Converse.
> 
> https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/P1050802_zps3fb70c6e.jpg



Aw he's gorgeous! I love that coat :)


----------



## Jchihuahua

rosie272 said:


> Everyone's photos are so adorable, I wish I could post pics in here again but laptop is broken and I can't work this Kindle :haha: Today Charlie wore Zara skinny cords, long sleeve green Zara top with a green Fred Perry polo shirt on top, brown leather converse and a yellow fur lined parka from John Lewis.

That outfit sounds gorgeous! I was wondering where the Charlie photos have been! I've missed seeing him as he's definitely one of the most stylish toddlers around!


----------



## Phantom

Hard to see in this pic but Quin wore an H&M top with a bowtie and osh kosh overalls with red trains on them


----------



## louandivy

Ivy has just gone to the shops with OH having insisted on dressing like this with tights instead of pyjama trousers and added wellies...


----------



## sequeena

Most of the day he wore a red long sleeved vest and tan chinos (his dad)
https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/537466_10200996796227287_803688956_n.jpg

When we went out I changed him into next jeans and a red long sleeved t-shirt from ASDA


----------



## Tanikins

I have internet again :happydance:

Photo spam :blush:
The last few days hes worn:
Top and socks - next
Trackies - peacocks
Vest - mothercare
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG1099.jpg

For his cousins bday party
Vest, socks and top - next
Chinos - ladybird
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG1067.jpg

Mini rock star
Vest and top - next
Socks - tesco
Jeans - asda
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG1022.jpg

Vest - mothercare
Trackies - next
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG0988.jpg

Top and jeans - tesco
Vest and socks - next
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG0999.jpg

A LOT of his clothes are from next :blush: but its because he has a long body and fine they fit the best, im not loaded lol


----------



## Jchihuahua

Lovely photos!

The photos are yesterday. I havent taken any today.
Daisy: squirrel print dress from Boden, white cardy from M&S, white tights from John Lewis and Clarks shoes. 
Tommy: navy cords from John Lewis, C is for Crocodile top from Boden, Clarks shoes.

Today:
Daisy: white Boden dress with large spots on it, long sleeved purple top from Next undeneath and purple tights from John Lewis and Clarks boots.
Tommy: John Lewis cuffed jeans, green Cheeky monkey sweatshirt from next.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3731.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 31









IMG_3678.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sequeena

Thomas has a cold :( so he's staying in pjs


----------



## moomoo

Jchihuahua said:


> Lovely photos!
> 
> The photos are yesterday. I havent taken any today.
> Daisy: squirrel print dress from Boden, white cardy from M&S, white tights from John Lewis and Clarks shoes.
> Tommy: navy cords from John Lewis, C is for Crocodile top from Boden, Clarks shoes.
> 
> Today:
> Daisy: white Boden dress with large spots on it, long sleeved purple top from Next undeneath and purple tights from John Lewis and Clarks boots.
> Tommy: John Lewis cuffed jeans, green Cheeky monkey sweatshirt from next.

The dress is much darker than it looked on the website, it's lovely though!

Cute pics! X


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly wore skinny jeans from H&M, Lego mint green polo neck and a baby pink hoody from Next. Teamed with stripes wellies from JL and hello kitty hair clips.


----------



## sequeena

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/D362B288-7A92-4234-8A5C-C067355F7726-1287-000002E6D80E5F21.jpg

Next t-shirt h&m dungarees. When we went out he wore desert boots, tesco jacket, next dino gilet and h&m trapper hat. Oh and mitts no idea where they are from.


----------



## GossipGirly

louandivy said:


> Ivy has just gone to the shops with OH having insisted on dressing like this with tights instead of pyjama trousers and added wellies...



oh my goodness I love those stickers on the wall!!


----------



## Jchihuahua

moomoo said:


> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> Lovely photos!
> 
> The photos are yesterday. I havent taken any today.
> Daisy: squirrel print dress from Boden, white cardy from M&S, white tights from John Lewis and Clarks shoes.
> Tommy: navy cords from John Lewis, C is for Crocodile top from Boden, Clarks shoes.
> 
> Today:
> Daisy: white Boden dress with large spots on it, long sleeved purple top from Next undeneath and purple tights from John Lewis and Clarks boots.
> Tommy: John Lewis cuffed jeans, green Cheeky monkey sweatshirt from next.
> 
> The dress is much darker than it looked on the website, it's lovely though!
> 
> Cute pics! XClick to expand...

It came with a purple net skirt that goes under it to make it look like a party dress but without the skirt it can get away with being an every day dress too. I love it. It is one of my faves! So 50s looking.

I had to return a faulty item to Boden today -first time ever!! The green daisy print easy dress Daisy has from the latest collection, one of the pink ties came off and it can't be mended easily. They credited me the money back immediately but there is a 9 week wait to get that dress again now :(.


----------



## moomoo

Jchihuahua said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> Lovely photos!
> 
> The photos are yesterday. I havent taken any today.
> Daisy: squirrel print dress from Boden, white cardy from M&S, white tights from John Lewis and Clarks shoes.
> Tommy: navy cords from John Lewis, C is for Crocodile top from Boden, Clarks shoes.
> 
> Today:
> Daisy: white Boden dress with large spots on it, long sleeved purple top from Next undeneath and purple tights from John Lewis and Clarks boots.
> Tommy: John Lewis cuffed jeans, green Cheeky monkey sweatshirt from next.
> 
> The dress is much darker than it looked on the website, it's lovely though!
> 
> Cute pics! XClick to expand...
> 
> It came with a purple net skirt that goes under it to make it look like a party dress but without the skirt it can get away with being an every day dress too. I love it. It is one of my faves! So 50s looking.
> 
> I had to return a faulty item to Boden today -first time ever!! The green daisy print easy dress Daisy has from the latest collection, one of the pink ties came off and it can't be mended easily. They credited me the money back immediately but there is a 9 week wait to get that dress again now :(.Click to expand...

I liked the dark floral version they did too! 

Must admit i've not been impressed with the quality this season, things I've bought have been thinner/not great quality. Just ordered the skirt with the lce birds and the appliqué looks very rough and messy. 

Daisy would look stunning in one of the balloon print easy dresses, we love the quail egg colour one x


----------



## louandivy

GossipGirly said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> Ivy has just gone to the shops with OH having insisted on dressing like this with tights instead of pyjama trousers and added wellies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my goodness I love those stickers on the wall!!Click to expand...

I just got them from Amazon I think hun! 

Today Ivy is in her little pink boden lightbulb applique top and blue floral leggings.


----------



## Tanikins

Today oscar wore

Next stripey top with (i think) a hedgehog on it from current/last catalogue
Next vest, socks and trackies 

Tesco sweater


----------



## Jchihuahua

moomoo said:


> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> Lovely photos!
> 
> The photos are yesterday. I havent taken any today.
> Daisy: squirrel print dress from Boden, white cardy from M&S, white tights from John Lewis and Clarks shoes.
> Tommy: navy cords from John Lewis, C is for Crocodile top from Boden, Clarks shoes.
> 
> Today:
> Daisy: white Boden dress with large spots on it, long sleeved purple top from Next undeneath and purple tights from John Lewis and Clarks boots.
> Tommy: John Lewis cuffed jeans, green Cheeky monkey sweatshirt from next.
> 
> The dress is much darker than it looked on the website, it's lovely though!
> 
> Cute pics! XClick to expand...
> 
> It came with a purple net skirt that goes under it to make it look like a party dress but without the skirt it can get away with being an every day dress too. I love it. It is one of my faves! So 50s looking.
> 
> I had to return a faulty item to Boden today -first time ever!! The green daisy print easy dress Daisy has from the latest collection, one of the pink ties came off and it can't be mended easily. They credited me the money back immediately but there is a 9 week wait to get that dress again now :(.Click to expand...
> 
> I liked the dark floral version they did too!
> 
> Must admit i've not been impressed with the quality this season, things I've bought have been thinner/not great quality. Just ordered the skirt with the lce birds and the appliqué looks very rough and messy.
> 
> Daisy would look stunning in one of the balloon print easy dresses, we love the quail egg colour one xClick to expand...

Yes, I love that balloon print dress. I will definitely be getting it at some point. There isn't much of the new collection I still need to get. I've got most of the stuff I liked now. I agree about the quality of some of the stuff. Not up to their usual standard at all :(. I think my favourite collection lately was last autumn's. The baby collection has been fairly poor this season too.


----------



## sequeena

Thomas wore jeans and a Chad Valley dinosaur t-shirt :)


----------



## Mizzy

https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/559760_10151528958345119_1939611649_n.jpg
he chose himself :)


----------



## Lellow

https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/599139_10152680095745354_1720454950_n.jpg

H&M Top to toe.
With little brown leather Nikes.

We only went for a walk and to the park.


----------



## RedRose

Aymen is looking so grown up now! Bless him, handsome little dude.


----------



## moomoo

Mascara...

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/33B1A238-150D-402E-AF86-7FED692E455F-1864-00000207B5FC613E.jpg


----------



## Tanikins

Mizzy - off topic but is that bed the 1st bed your lb had??? Just i want one similar for osc but im affraid hes fall out too much and obvs wouldnt be able to get back in

Also loooove his purple hoodie wheres it from???


----------



## Tanikins

Today oscar wore

Next vest and pirate socks

Next monkey hoodie

Next car aplique (sp) skinny jeans

Next blue and white stripped with a digger on top

Next transport fleece lined coat

And clarks pirate ship shoes


I LOVE next and it fits him sooooo well. We get like 3/4 wears out of tops (anything top half) anywhere else. From next hes 18-24 bottoms and 2-3 tops. Everywhere else hes 3/4 or 4/5 tops 2-3 bottoms :dohh:


----------



## Tanikins

This is top and jeans ^^

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG1144.jpg

And from yesterday
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG1132.jpg

Next vest and socks
Man utd shirt
Matalan purple chinos
Clarks pirate shoes


----------



## karlilay

moomoo said:


> Mascara...
> 
> https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/33B1A238-150D-402E-AF86-7FED692E455F-1864-00000207B5FC613E.jpg

Hehe, Reggie rocks!


----------



## honey08

baba bibs dribble bib 

next stone roses top / next jeans x
 



Attached Files:







45410_399577866805784_1386341274_n.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## karlilay

Zach wore a Next tshirt with a tomato ketchup bottle on that says 'give us a squeeze'
Next cuffed bottomed jeans.
Nike blazers
Next star hoody.

Only pic iv got... :)


----------



## sequeena

Beth are you on the next boys clothes facebook group? I'm sure I've seen that digger top/trousers pic on there :lol:


----------



## Tanikins

Today is wear red for red nose day at nursey so hes wearing

Mothercare vest
Primark chinos
Next top, socks and cardigan
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG1151.jpg


And im not on the fb group but i will be. Oh and my names not beth :haha:


----------



## moomoo

Has anyone seen the new Boden summer stuff, I can post some pics if anyones interested!


----------



## Tanikins

moomoo said:


> Has anyone seen the new Boden summer stuff, I can post some pics if anyones interested!

Does boden wash well???? Is it true to size?? How does it compare to next??? Id love to shop places other than next


----------



## Kismamma20

My boy is wearing today
next prince charming top
Next dark denim cuffed jeans
Next boxers and socks 
Next white sky-tops

I'm addicted to next!


----------



## Kismamma20

Kismamma20 said:


> My boy is wearing today
> next prince charming top
> Next dark denim cuffed jeans
> Next boxers and socks
> Next white sky-tops
> 
> https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/75248A7B-67A1-47B9-8FFE-E5AFA124DEE7-328-0000001FAAF3351C.jpg
> 
> And a grey zip hoody from George
> https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/39FDFE9C-F25E-4F5B-A379-2CC9F06AA366-328-0000001F9FDA2B57.jpg
> I'm addicted to next!

Added pics


----------



## sequeena

For some reason I thought you were beth terri :rofl: I was REALLY tired yesterday!

Thomas is still in pjs :blush:


----------



## moomoo

Tanikins said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the new Boden summer stuff, I can post some pics if anyones interested!
> 
> Does boden wash well???? Is it true to size?? How does it compare to next??? Id love to shop places other than nextClick to expand...

Washes very well, and if it doesn't there is a years guarantee where they will replace or refund you. I'd say sizing is bigger than next, but I usually check the reviews as they have a few oddballs that you need to size up/down with. I prefer the colours and styles sometimes to next, and also with a discount code is mostly cheaper. I love it :thumbup:


----------



## Jchihuahua

I highly recommend Boden too. It is more expensive than next by quite a bit if you pay full price but they have loads of sales and discount codes and then it is reasonable.

Daisy wore red for Red Nose Day. The dress is from Boden.
Tommy wore next cuffed jeans and a blue Boden top with penguins on.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Jchihuahua

Their daddy dressed them. Tommy in Boden joggers and an Oxford United football shirt :roll: and Daisy in a totally acceptable Boden dress but he chose it because it was yellow and therefore his football colours :lol:.


----------



## moomoo

Jchihuahua said:


> Their daddy dressed them. Tommy in Boden joggers and an Oxford United football shirt :roll: and Daisy in a totally acceptable Boden dress but he chose it because it was yellow and therefore his football colours :lol:.

:haha:


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy is wearing a rose pink cord dress from Boden with a long sleeved cream top from Next underneath and cream tights and pink clarks shoes.

Tommy is wearing Boden jeans and a grey and navy aeroplane top from Gap.


----------



## sequeena

Thomas wore h&m dungarees and a red long sleeved top


----------



## moomoo

Yest... R - helicopter print tee and check baggy cargos... And F vintage print dress.

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/F0868B12-ECBB-4140-AEEE-F9E8EC3BDBFA-352-0000002FA9C42EE7.jpg

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/C561165F-CE7A-47E9-9B20-3C96B3C81D77-352-0000002F8FD47915.jpg


----------



## Phantom

top from Gap, fake jeans from Carters, and dribble bib from Next (not needed but looked cute!)


----------



## Tanikins

Today oscars wearing a stripy top from next (front, back and arms are all dif colours). Next rib waist jeans and mothercare vest


----------



## Tanikins

This

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG1222.jpg


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige is wearing black cable cord leggins and her fleecy pyjama top. Shes not very well so just comfies today!


----------



## sequeena

Vest tesco, t-shirt H&M, trousers primark, hat H&M
https://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/531631_10201127831943098_650590039_n.jpg


----------



## Tanikins

Was this top from next. With primark charcoal chinos

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/2013-03-27_17-38-14.png

Then he weed on himswlf at nursery :dohh: so changed to this - all next 

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG1253.jpg


----------



## Tanikins

Do we like this????

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG1250.jpg


----------



## moomoo

Tanikins said:


> Do we like this????
> 
> https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG1250.jpg

Those chinos are adorable!!


----------



## Tanikins

moomoo said:


> Tanikins said:
> 
> 
> Do we like this????
> 
> Those chinos are adorable!!
> 
> there next but they don't have online but someone gave me the code
> 
> 1 of the back pockets are stars as well - I love them :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## moomoo

Tanikins said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanikins said:
> 
> 
> Do we like this????
> 
> Those chinos are adorable!!
> 
> there next but they don't have online but someone gave me the code
> 
> 1 of the back pockets are stars as well - I love them :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Wish I could put DS in chinos, he's got long skinny legs though and big feet so they look a bit silly on him :nope: We love stars here :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## Tanikins

moomoo said:


> Tanikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanikins said:
> 
> 
> Do we like this????
> 
> Those chinos are adorable!!
> 
> there next but they don't have online but someone gave me the code
> 
> 1 of the back pockets are stars as well - I love them :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Wish I could put DS in chinos, he's got long skinny legs though and big feet so they look a bit silly on him :nope: We love stars here :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> these are werid around the waist though, halfs normal then the backs like rib waisted they have belt buckles but I don't know how well that would workClick to expand...


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy and Tommy today, all Boden.
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_3849_zps579088ac.jpg
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_3868_zps32572863.jpg


----------



## Blu10

Today DS wore:
Fireman Sam vest (M&S)
Brown combats (M&S)
Brown/ red hooded top (mothercare)
Boots (clarks)


----------



## Kel127

1st Birthday Photo Shoot!! 
Wearing Cake :haha:
Headband and Tutu made by me!
 



Attached Files:







63919_530358900335798_844089060_n[1].jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 19









599251_530200417018313_997905850_n[1].jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 17









480005_530201043684917_1686402904_n[1].jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 21









600359_10201024228554428_310732759_n[1].jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Tanikins

kel127 - how cute is your lg :cloud9:


----------



## Kismamma20

My boy is wearing next cuffed jeans mid wash and next mr noisy top


----------



## Jchihuahua

Love those 1st birthday shoot photos!

Daisy: a Boden dress exactly like the one I posted in the last photo I put on but in yellow and cream stripes and grey and white spots, cream tights, clarks shoes. She has three of those dresses in different colours.

Tommy: navy cords from John Lewis and a rugby shirt from John Lewis and clarks shoes.


----------



## sequeena

Next

https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/485275_10201213683689338_859557944_n.jpg


----------



## moomoo

sequeena said:


> Next
> 
> https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/485275_10201213683689338_859557944_n.jpg

This is a very cheeky face! ;)


----------



## sequeena

He is wicked! :rofl: He was chasing our cats who are very patient with him and allow him to stroke them (well he does his best at being gentle but usually he just bashes them!).


----------



## eddjanuary10

kel127- love those pics she is adorable and wearing original pieces made by Mummy, lucky girl!

Everyones toddlers looking cute as usual! Today Ihsan wore m&s jeans and a grey DKNY hoodie. We just planted some tomatoes & did a little bit of gardening today then rested on the sofa since Ihsan wasn't feeling so good :)


----------



## moomoo

Flo - please excuse lots of the same top recently... She has NO tops apart from this or patterned ones we really need some plain ones (and I'm fussy about the fit as she's slim)

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/38DB2D6E-82F5-4239-9F13-E80DD4A63333-791-0000009A89601455.jpg

Reg - his own choice of outfit, excuse crap pic.. He didn't want it taken! :(

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/10FA1E4A-2B96-4643-82CA-28B48B72FD17-791-0000009A6C0FC51A.jpg


----------



## rosie272

Yesterday Charlie wore Gap skinny jeans, black Cons, Duffer jumper and orange Gap parka and a Cath Kidston dinosaur backpack :)


----------



## karlilay

I forget about this thread.

Today Zach wore Next cuffed jeans, Nike Blazers and Next Cheeky Monkey jumper...


----------



## sequeena

Thomas wore next jeans and a red Zara chunky knit jumper


----------



## Tanikins

Easter sun

Next woosh heli top
Next monkey hoodie
Next star cuffed chinos

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG1279.jpg

Today
Tesco knit style cardie
Next jeans. The cuffs are rolled up so orange, unrolled there green (this season). 
Next croc top - has tail on back

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG1307.jpg


----------



## karlilay

Hun they do some cuffed jeans in Asda atm, they were a £5 last week but they have fluro orange on them they go perfectly with all this seasons orange stuff. :)


----------



## Tanikins

I wasnt aimed to orange lol. There just like 3 inch too long for his dumpy legs :haha:


----------



## karlilay

Ohhh :rofl: thought you were trying to match them lol. Iv got those, i think they come up small... Your LO is gorgeous!


----------



## karlilay

moomoo said:


> Flo - please excuse lots of the same top recently... She has NO tops apart from this or patterned ones we really need some plain ones (and I'm fussy about the fit as she's slim)
> 
> https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/38DB2D6E-82F5-4239-9F13-E80DD4A63333-791-0000009A89601455.jpg
> 
> Reg - his own choice of outfit, excuse crap pic.. He didn't want it taken! :(
> 
> https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/10FA1E4A-2B96-4643-82CA-28B48B72FD17-791-0000009A6C0FC51A.jpg

Both of your kids are beautiful, but Flo is one of the prettiest little girls iv ever seen. She was such a beautiful baby too... :)


----------



## Tanikins

karlilay said:


> Ohhh :rofl: thought you were trying to match them lol. Iv got those, i think they come up small... Your LO is gorgeous!

Thanks :cloud9: 

Nope he fits 18-24 but has loads so we got in 2-3 and there moooosive. Since walking hes lost nearly all podge hes so skinny. Im starting to think i should of got 18-24


----------



## sequeena

Thomas wore a navy long sleeved vest from tesco, a white guitar t-shirt from next and grey leggings from h&m


----------



## karlilay

Zach wore Tesco cuffed jeans, transport jumper from Next and some navy chukka boots :)


----------



## moomoo

Thanks Karlilay :blush: your kids are also adorable!

Reg today wore - next baggy cargoes, a TU camper van top

Flo, h&m lined floral bloomer trousers, primark fleecy zip up top and long sleeved vest from h&m

Karlilay, have you seen the boys star shorts in h&m? They are lovely!


----------



## karlilay

Yessss.... (PLEASE call me Karli :) ) I want them. But my H&M account is not loving me atm.. also loving the skull bits!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy: yellow balloon print dress from Boden and white tights and clarks shoes.
Tommy: cuffed navy jeans from John Lewis and striped blue jumper with a knight on from Jojobebemaman and new clarks shoes.


----------



## Phantom

Quinton wore Osh Kosh overalls with red trains on them and a H&M onesie with fake bowtie

edit: lol just noticed that's what he's wearing in my profile pic


----------



## sequeena

https://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/45371_10201241811032504_1678095093_n.jpg

Tesco vest, H&M t-shirt, H&M dungarees


----------



## moomoo

No pic today as they've both stripped off :/

R - taupe colour top with red bus on the front. Red/blue tartan baggies, Clark's gortex boots

F - mustard colour dress, with two geese on the front, turquoise vest/tights and little brown bobux boots :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

First time playing in the garden today :)

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/D99EDF81-6E72-4099-85D0-9BE87D92FD52-8781-0000093E4DE75AF7.jpg


----------



## Kismamma20

Today my little boy wore an multi coloured hoody from next with jeans with red cuffs from next and nikey blazers x
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/AF004729-F097-44E6-B581-117A815AD552-870-0000009B5650832E.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

Cute photos!

Yesterday they wore:
Daisy: pink cords with heart patches on the knees and back pockets and a smocked cotton top that I really like (so I've put two photos of it!), both from Boden. On the first photo she has wellies and a raincoat from Boden on too.

Tommy: Gap jeans, a grey jumper with built in checked shirt from next and Clarks shoes.
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_4519_zps1226c6bb.jpg
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_4516_zps0ae26aa8.jpg
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_4326_zpse957cf91.jpg

Today:
Daisy: blue dress with stars on from Boden and a long sleeved Next top underneath, clarks shoes.
Tommy: Next jeans and a Ben Sherman shirt.
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_4436_zps8362dd58.jpg
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/IMG_4510_zps582ed361.jpg


----------



## MacyClara

Not what she wore today but what I bought online :D too cute not to share. 

https://https://www.childrensplace.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10001_-1_1004679_824324_25851%7C132941_baby%20girl%7Cswimwear_babygirl

https://https://www.childrensplace.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_-1_-1_1015605_863019_25851%7C132964_baby%20girl%7Cdresses%20&%20rompers_babygirl

https://https://www.childrensplace.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10001_-1_1004608_824253_25851%7C568097_baby%20girl%7Cshorts_babygirl


----------



## karlilay

Next cuffed jeans, Next cheeky monkey top, Nike blazers.


----------



## kazzzzy

My monkey wore a patchwork denim pinafore dress from Next, pink benetton top underneath, pink tights & purple Clarks shoes, we made an effort to dress nice as my Aunt & Uncle were visiting :hugs:


----------



## Tanikins

Next - happy as larry top
Next skinny car jeans (from last summer/winter)
Adidas jacket


----------



## Jchihuahua

karlilay said:


> Next cuffed jeans, Next cheeky monkey top, Nike blazers.

He is so cute! Tommy has that top too.


----------



## Tanikins

Weve hqd to lose all long sleves. My lbs like an oven. Ge was outside at 5-30 in a vest and jean. He was quite happy :wacko:


----------



## moomoo

Tanikins said:


> Weve hqd to lose all long sleves. My lbs like an oven. Ge was outside at 5-30 in a vest and jean. He was quite happy :wacko:

We are the opposite! They are so cold :( we need to start replacing vests with tips not too as DD is more than ready to potty train :(


----------



## Tanikins

Ya im often getting looks when mylbs just in tshurt qnd a thin cardie, whikat ither kids are in thick coats and foot muffs

He over heats so quickly

Im one of thise bad mums in a coat and gloves whis kids nearly naked :dohh: his dads hot blooded im defo cold -:haha:


----------



## moomoo

We got dressed in the end to play in the garden, Flo refused her shoes :/

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/DF7433B9-A7B7-455E-81F0-9DCB125E2E53-373-000000529FD9030E.jpg

Flo has this dress under -

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/136A1C75-7BBA-4CA9-8E83-B9356672AB9A-395-00000053F1DFCCAA.jpg

JC - have you seen the new Boden range? Daisy needs the ribbon skirt dress!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Jchihuahua

moomoo said:


> JC - have you seen the new Boden range? Daisy needs the ribbon skirt dress!!! :cloud9:

Yes! I love that ribbon skirt dress! I want the tulip dress in the bunting print too. I am quite miserable because I am saving up for my maternity leave and the money that usually goes to Boden is now being saved up so I havent done a proper order for ages now and everytime I see the new stuff I feel cross! :lol:


----------



## moomoo

Jchihuahua said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> JC - have you seen the new Boden range? Daisy needs the ribbon skirt dress!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Yes! I love that ribbon skirt dress! I want the tulip dress in the bunting print too. I am quite miserable because I am saving up for my maternity leave and the money that usually goes to Boden is now being saved up so I havent done a proper order for ages now and everytime I see the new stuff I feel cross! :lol:Click to expand...

Oh that one is beautiful too, they've brought out a little tea dress in the balloon print too which is sat in my basket, along with the seagull applique dress which really reminds me of what we used to wear when we were little :)

I feel you, we have holiday/car tax/van insurance this month, so no goodies for us (well I may sneak a couple things!) ;) x


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy: heart patch denim jeans from Boden and a grey and mint green striped jumper from Gap and Clarks trainers.
Tommy: jeans from boden and a black t shirt from H&M that says future punk rocker. (I used to be a punk with mohawk etc and one of my friends bought it for him but it wouldn't have been my own choice for him!)


----------



## KittyVentura

Oh my gosh. Jeanna. HUGE congrats my love. Made up for you xxx


----------



## sequeena

Thomas wore next jeans (I'm sure he'll never grow out of them!) and a ladybird multicoloured striped jumper.


----------



## LockandKey

CAPRIS!!! :) with all the nice weather recently, I was able to pull out her spring and summer clothes, and have very much been looking forward to her and I wearing short sleeved shirts, tank tops, summer dresses, shorts, capris, and sandals. I just love seeing those chunky little arms and legs :haha:


----------



## Kismamma20

Today kian is wearing next jeans, a next stripy blue and white tractor tshirt and a next pale blue next hoody with red converse x


----------



## Jchihuahua

KittyVentura said:


> Oh my gosh. Jeanna. HUGE congrats my love. Made up for you xxx

Thank you :). I'm so excited, got my first scan a week tomorrow! I've got a right bump already so I don't think I could keep it secret much longer :lol:.

Daisy: yellow and grey Boden ruffle dress that she's worn a lot lately as I love the style on her, cream tights, clarks shoes.

Tommy: John Lewis cuffed jeans, a green and grey Baker baby long sleeved top, clarks shoes.


----------



## Tanikins

He wore plain pink top - next
Heli joggers - next
Jumper - next


----------



## kazzzzy

Emily wore a next denim skirt, navy & pink Name It top, pink tights & purple clarks shoes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly today in her pink dress. I don't usually use reins in the garden btw, they arrived today and I was excited to try them out! :haha:

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/87FB0961-E2BD-4E5D-99D6-8C200EF51CD2-352-0000003F660BB211.jpg


----------



## Tanikins

we have batman reins they make me feel like im using a dog harness a little :rofl:

he just wonders off anyways lol


----------



## Piperette

https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/P1050877_zpsedc15e92.jpg

Hat: Next
Top: Boots
Skinny Jeans: H&M
Sandals: Clarks

Can't believe what a little poser he is and how grown up he looks...


----------



## kazzzzy

All the LO's are so cute, little stunners.
Today Emily wore a denim dress from Next, red benetton top, white cardi & navy converse


----------



## caz_hills

Jeans, vest with stars on it and a jumper zip up woolen. A hand downs from my new phew but all gorgeous!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy:1950s style shirt dress with dog print on it from Boden, ankle socks, pink Clarks shoes.
Tommy: Next jeans, brown t shirt with a puffin on from Boden, Clarks shoes


----------



## louandivy

H&M floral dress, green cardigan and pink tights with little red t-bars yaayyyy spring!


----------



## Tanikins

Oscar today wore next tractor range so 
tractor jeans and tshirt with the ready steady go hoodie


----------



## karlilay

Havent got any pics of Zach... but he wore Next cuffed jeans with green trim, and a green transport tshirt from Next with converse.

Madi wore this.



Pumps and dress from Next, leggings from Matalan.


----------



## moomoo

R - union jack hoody and stripy joggers from Boden
https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/89FE3FF1-F7CA-4F72-A5AE-21F130AF3B4C-634-0000005093202479.jpg

F - long sleeve vest, cord skirt with apple patch pockets and a woolen cardi from Boden x
https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/0FD96C15-4F93-4A61-A860-D3F014493043-634-00000050A3ED71C3.jpg


----------



## eddjanuary10

bench jeans, red river island hoodie & trainers m&s. rain coat has been on most of the day as we are up in the north of scotland for the weekend & the rain has been on and off about every 10mins. love our weather


----------



## Tanikins

Next heli woosh top
Next heli joggers
Next monkey hoodie
Clark pirate ship shoes
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG1581.jpg

Its this jumper - dif day
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG1279.jpg

We went swimming he wore this
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG1561.jpg

Pic from yest of tractor range

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc508/tanikins/IMAG1537.jpg


----------



## RedRose

Navy Coat- Jojo Maman Bebe

Dress- TK Maxx

Navy tights

Primigi silver shoes

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b148/songbird1986/1B21F640-E6CA-4357-97CA-00AD0A39EE5C-1340-0000010472751C35.jpg


----------



## louandivy

Ohhh Lily is so bloody precious, her hair is so beautiful!

Today Ivy looked like a mini-frumpy mum. Navy leggings, a stripey pink top, a pink fleece with a denim jacket over it...denim jackets look sooooo weird on Ivy but it was in the cupboard and lost her favourite jacket yesterday!


----------



## RedRose

A frumpy mum :lol: I hope you gave her a little buggy to push too for full effect.

Am loving the warmer weather sooo much. Not loving the adults who have gotten carried away and wearing vests and flip flops already.


----------



## Jchihuahua

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a529/01fella/IMG_5125_zps1907a4b4.jpg

Daisy: My favourite circus print dress from Joules, cardy from George, John lewis tights, Clarks shoes.
Tommy: striped crayons in pocket tshirt from Boden, Next jeans, Clarks shoes


----------



## Jchihuahua

Resurrecting this thread :).

Yesterday: 
Daisy: rainbow dress from Boden, cardy from Boden, ankle socks, Clarks shoes
Tommy: shorts from Gap, T shirt from Boden, Clarks shoes.
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a529/01fella/IMG_5792_zpsf1b098d2.jpghttps://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a529/01fella/IMG_5901_zps817f336e.jpg

Today:
Daisy: flags dress from Boden, sparkly cardy from Boden, ankle socks, Clarks shoes.
Tommy: AC/DC t-shirt from Next, star print board shorts from Boden, Clarks shoes.
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a529/01fella/IMG_6033_zps7a0783b3.jpghttps://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a529/01fella/IMG_5975_zps578904f5.jpg


----------



## moomoo

Jchihuahua said:


> Resurrecting this thread :).
> 
> Yesterday:
> Daisy: rainbow dress from Boden, cardy from Boden, ankle socks, Clarks shoes
> Tommy: shorts from Gap, T shirt from Boden, Clarks shoes.
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a529/01fella/IMG_5792_zpsf1b098d2.jpghttps://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a529/01fella/IMG_5901_zps817f336e.jpg
> 
> Today:
> Daisy: flags dress from Boden, sparkly cardy from Boden, ankle socks, Clarks shoes.
> Tommy: AC/DC t-shirt from Next, star print board shorts from Boden, Clarks shoes.
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a529/01fella/IMG_6033_zps7a0783b3.jpghttps://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a529/01fella/IMG_5975_zps578904f5.jpg

So nice to see these dresses on, they don't look half as nice on the website!! Gorgeous babes!! Hope you're well JC?


----------



## Jchihuahua

Thanks Moomoo, I'm fine thanks. For some reason I like the flags one on much better than the rainbow one even though they are the same style. We have quite a lot from the summer collection. Have you got much from it?


----------



## jodilee6

Shirt: next
Denim shorts: sainsburys
Hat: tesco

His first mini milk!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moomoo

Jchihuahua said:


> Thanks Moomoo, I'm fine thanks. For some reason I like the flags one on much better than the rainbow one even though they are the same style. We have quite a lot from the summer collection. Have you got much from it?

We've bought boys appliqué tops and the stripy baggies (we had loads for Reggie I bought in the sale last summer) Although I had to return the tops as they measured so small and get him 4-5!! Flo has got some appliqué skirts, pointelle tops and an appliqué top with birds on. A few things of ours have broken so far, so I'm dubious to buy any more for a minute. Have you seen any of the autumn stuff yet?? OMG you'll love it! I can PM you some links if you want xx


----------



## louandivy

First Ivy was in a toby tiger sunflower dress, then she spent the afternoon in nothing but underwear running in and out of the playground paddling pool, then she was in a little elephant print sundress and then was in a purple hoodie and yellow jeans when we ate dinner on the beach! Its been a long day :haha:


----------



## Wishing_well

H&M strawberry dress :)

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a383/blonde_bimbo121/84001019-7CB1-437D-83AA-CB8574F85D99-5576-0000043BC3A20B7C_zps3d47fc20.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

moomoo said:


> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Moomoo, I'm fine thanks. For some reason I like the flags one on much better than the rainbow one even though they are the same style. We have quite a lot from the summer collection. Have you got much from it?
> 
> We've bought boys appliqué tops and the stripy baggies (we had loads for Reggie I bought in the sale last summer) Although I had to return the tops as they measured so small and get him 4-5!! Flo has got some appliqué skirts, pointelle tops and an appliqué top with birds on. A few things of ours have broken so far, so I'm dubious to buy any more for a minute. Have you seen any of the autumn stuff yet?? OMG you'll love it! I can PM you some links if you want xxClick to expand...


Oooh yes please I'd love to see the autumn stuff!


----------



## Loozle

https://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz181/lauren_sumner/null.jpg

Gruffalo Tshirt, George shorts, tesco hat, Nike trainers and a bruised cheek from falling over in the school playground waiting to pick up ds1 on Wednesday..


----------



## moomoo

Here are more JC

https://www.bodenimages.com/productimages/productHomeLarge/13GAUT_32511_mul.jpg
https://www.bodenimages.com/productimages/productHomeLarge/13GAUT_39111_mul.jpg
https://www.bodenimages.com/productimages/productThumb160x207/13GAUT_33258_dpk.jpg
https://www.bodenimages.com/productimages/productHomeLarge/13UAUT_73109_blu.jpg
https://www.bodenimages.com/productimages/productHomeLarge/13UAUT_73102_blu.jpg
https://www.bodenimages.com/productimages/productHomeLarge/13UAUT_71316_blu.jpg
https://www.bodenimages.com/productimages/productHomeLarge/13GAUT_33258_mul.jpg
https://www.bodenimages.com/productimages/productHomeLarge/13UAUT_72114_GRY.jpg
https://www.bodenimages.com/productimages/productHomeLarge/13GAUT_33258_nav.jpg
https://www.bodenimages.com/productimages/productHomeLarge/13BAUT_21635_khk.jpg
https://www.bodenimages.com/productimages/productHomeLarge/13GAUT_35100_pnk.jpg
https://www.bodenimages.com/productimages/productHomeLarge/13GAUT_33264_gry.jpg
https://www.bodenimages.com/productimages/productHomeLarge/13GAUT_35100_mul.jpg
https://www.bodenimages.com/productimages/productHomeLarge/13GAUT_35100_dbl.jpg

Not much boys yet, I'll let you know if I see any x


----------



## Jchihuahua

Thanks so much for those links moomoo. There is some absolutely gorgeous stuff! Boden always have such lovely original prints.


----------



## CeeDee

Carter's dress and leggings with Riley Roo shoes.
https://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l500/Christel_Clark/Rileyroo_zps4a63b219.png


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy is wearing a fifties style shirt dress from Boden which has a dog print on it, a white cardy from Asda, white tights and Clarks shoes.

Tommy is wearing jeans from Gap and a blue t-shirt with a dinosaur on from Next and Clarks shoes.


----------



## KittyVentura

Sunday: (older pics but what they wore to a christening). 
Fin: Trousers and waistcoat - Ladybird. Shirt and shoes - Next. 
Amelia: Dress - Next. Tights, cardi and shoes - HM.
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/0340f303054f430fcd25138b9f211619.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/f8adf81b396c759cf14f90b15b25c4ea.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/b90ef2aab49dc1ff3d62c17e48ca7725.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/46526a92cc3a5109b0928fb536ebebd9.jpg

Yesterday: 
Fin: Jeans - Next. Superman Tshirt and cape (under hoody) and hoody - HM. Sandals - Peacocks. Hat - A store in NYC I forgot the name of.
Amelia: Top, cardi, tights and hat - HM. Skirt - Asda. She also had on some hand me down brown cord daps from Fin but pulled them off.
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/953eb8c0c4dc7ec150dc9d5e3b1a2440.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/8973601298d2957bc0e46e9da8050449.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/facf31e46196be2d534720812c4b9364.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/612b582e4d9fb69f0ba7173754a79227.jpg


----------



## Piperette

Top: H&M
Trousers: M&S
Shoes: Boden

https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/Show%20off%20your%20toddler/P1060005_zps4caa02ef.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

Cute outfits!
Daisy: red leggings, a long cream top with bunnies on it in a sort of vintage print from Next and Clarks boots.
Tommy: a gorgeous t shirt with red arrows style planes on it from Jojomamanbebe and Levi jeans and Clarks shoes.

I havent taken photos yet today but this is the t-shirt. It is gorgeous! I'm preferring Jojo to Boden for Tommy's stuff lately.
https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp+navy-air-show-applique-t-shirt-in-tops-and-shirts+b8542


----------



## louandivy

OH has just taken her off to preschool in a purple long-sleeved h&m tee, grey tights, a boden skirt with dogs printed all over it and a pink and white jumper that my mum knitted for her, all topped off with a pair of purple wellies with cats and dogs on them. She looks a bit like a crazy old lady but its super cute :haha:


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy: a yellow love birds print dress from Boden, cardigan from M&S, ankle socks, Clarks shoes.
Tommy: same Jojomamanbebe t shirt as yesterday as he only ended up wearing it a little while as I changed him to do painting, Gap shorts, Adidas trainers.
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a529/01fella/IMG_6181_zpsfcb5c262.jpghttps://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a529/01fella/IMG_6154_zps0d4eed4c.jpghttps://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a529/01fella/IMG_6188_zps010bacb1.jpg


----------



## moomoo

Naked - all day! :shrug:

My children hate wearing clothes ;)


----------



## moomoo

https://instagram.com/p/aBMo8RTO1Q/
https://instagram.com/p/aBMxolTO1b/

Not sure if you can see these? If not, add me (but let me know on here who you are first )


----------



## Wishing_well

Rose print play suit 

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a383/blonde_bimbo121/B1F6B091-292F-452D-95EF-BC55A5186BB2-8541-00000680C65233A8_zps4b716b72.jpg

Then she got lunch on it, so changed to a mothercare dress. And her new bag :)

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a383/blonde_bimbo121/36DE7AE9-5484-46A6-B1E5-B272E7852743-8874-000006C163EEB86F_zpsa81fc8fb.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy wore this dress:https://www.boden.co.uk/en-GB/Girls...zzle-Red-Bunting-Jolly-Jersey-Vest-Dress.html with a blue sparkly cardigan from Boden, ankle socks and Clarks shoes.

Tommy wore Boden star print shorts and a viking boat applique t-shirt from jojo and adidias trainers.


----------



## Piperette

Top and shorts: Next
Sandals: Clarks

https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/Show%20off%20your%20toddler/P1060027_zps18f6bb9a.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

^ ^ so cute!

Daisy: yellow balloon print summer dress from Boden, ankle socks, Clarks shoes.
Tommy: AC/DC t-shirt from Next, cuffed jeans from John Lewis, Clarks shoes.


----------



## Wishing_well

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a383/blonde_bimbo121/image_zps3a2fe218.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy wore this Boden dress.https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a529/01fella/IMG_6515_zpsc812a657.jpg
Tommy wore navy shorts from Gap and a cute T-shirt from Jools Oliver's Little Bird range from Mothercare. It is light blue with vintage style sail boats on it.


----------



## beanzz

He's still asleep atm but I'm probs gonna put him in his usual, a band t shirt and surf shorts :p


----------



## little_cookie

beanzz said:


> He's still asleep atm but I'm probs gonna put him in his usual, a band t shirt and surf shorts :p

Your baby is still asleep at 10.20?! I'm not jealous......at all. :coffee:


----------



## beanzz

little_cookie said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> He's still asleep atm but I'm probs gonna put him in his usual, a band t shirt and surf shorts :p
> 
> Your baby is still asleep at 10.20?! I'm not jealous......at all. :coffee:Click to expand...

Yea hehe. He's a bit poorly atm so sleeping loads anyway but between 9am and 10am is when he usually sleeps in til :haha: such a lazy bubba


----------



## moomoo

Jchihuahua said:


> Daisy wore this Boden dress.https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a529/01fella/IMG_6515_zpsc812a657.jpg
> Tommy wore navy shorts from Gap and a cute T-shirt from Jools Oliver's Little Bird range from Mothercare. It is light blue with vintage style sail boats on it.

This is so cute! Do you think it'd suit Flo? What is the sizing like?


----------



## Jchihuahua

Yes, it would look cute on Flo. It's a really nice dress. I love the print but its a bit of a pain to iron though! The sizing fits Daisy just right. She has a size 3 to 4 and its a good length on her, not to long.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Here we go! 
These are yesterdays outfits as Im having a long lie today so girls arent dressed yet 
Paige had a dress from Tesco that she insisted on wearing amd Ella wore a cosy jumper dress from Asda (I adore this kind of dress for the girls!)

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/sept%202014/20140927_101848_zps17a16c75.jpg
https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/sept%202014/20140927_100606_zpsb31c70ba.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

I loved this thread, good idea for reviving it :)

This is my boys yesterday before Dominic spilled juice all down his front. 
Tops from Boden and trousers are I think Sainsburys.

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8463_zps5db4400b.jpg


----------



## minties

Dominic and Sebastian melt my heart. Every one of their features is as cute as a button and they are so good-looking! Really nice clothing too.


----------



## Bababall

Yay for this thread!
Darcey rarely smiles for photos anymore but this is her today. Squeezing some last wear out of summer clothes. Top from Dunnes, skinnies from Gap and sandals from Next

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u421/sjmidd/Mobile%20Uploads/A0F79B1A-3F18-4BAF-95E8-5EAFEE5D433A_zps7brxrlrp.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, glad to see this thread back again :)


----------



## lola_90

Yey! Shirt and trousers both from Zara and Hunter wellies
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Boo44

Yay great thread <3

Jack in my favourite shirt he owns, which is from GAP. His chinos are Primark and his lurid monster socks (which he looooves) were £2 in the Next sale for a pack of 3, lol

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/C5A99C07-2478-4578-A92A-503AF7716D81_zpsa0kyaofm.jpg

Little brother freddie in a Next shirt and cords from M&Co, pirate socks from M&S and little leather fox shoes which were a present. Love those shoes so much its a shame he's nearly out of them

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/B7A9375C-DDC4-40C6-B6FA-D2CD9CFFE4C6_zps5fl4jdow.jpg


----------



## Bababall

Boo44 said:


> Yay great thread <3
> 
> Jack in my favourite shirt he owns, which is from GAP. His chinos are Primark and his lurid monster socks (which he looooves) were £2 in the Next sale for a pack of 3, lol
> 
> https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/C5A99C07-2478-4578-A92A-503AF7716D81_zpsa0kyaofm.jpg
> 
> Little brother freddie in a Next shirt and cords from M&Co, pirate socks from M&S and little leather fox shoes which were a present. Love those shoes so much its a shame he's nearly out of them
> 
> https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/B7A9375C-DDC4-40C6-B6FA-D2CD9CFFE4C6_zps5fl4jdow.jpg

Gorgeous. 
I still think darcey could pass as their sister :haha:


----------



## Boo44

Bababall said:


> Yay for this thread!
> Darcey rarely smiles for photos anymore but this is her today. Squeezing some last wear out of summer clothes. Top from Dunnes, skinnies from Gap and sandals from Next
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u421/sjmidd/Mobile%20Uploads/A0F79B1A-3F18-4BAF-95E8-5EAFEE5D433A_zps7brxrlrp.jpg

This right here is exactly how I would dress a daughter if I had one!!

Angel - you have inspired me now to check out Boden I've never seen their stuff!


----------



## Bababall

.


----------



## sequeena

Oh yay this thread is back I was just thinking about this the other day. I'll be back later :)


----------



## sequeena

Thomas' top is from peacocks (pack of 3 on sale for about £4), his suspender shorts are from h&m and his bib is from funky giraffe.


----------



## FAB mama

I love to see the cute outfits!

He's asleep right now for his nap, but he's wearing this today&#8230; it's a little babyish to me, but he's just about outgrown it so I put it on one more time.

It's from Carters.
 



Attached Files:







Carters-Boys-Short-Sleeve-Slub--pTRU1-17486529dt.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## minties

Boo44 said:


> Bababall said:
> 
> 
> Yay for this thread!
> Darcey rarely smiles for photos anymore but this is her today. Squeezing some last wear out of summer clothes. Top from Dunnes, skinnies from Gap and sandals from Next
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u421/sjmidd/Mobile%20Uploads/A0F79B1A-3F18-4BAF-95E8-5EAFEE5D433A_zps7brxrlrp.jpg
> 
> This right here is exactly how I would dress a daughter if I had one!!
> 
> Angel - you have inspired me now to check out Boden I've never seen their stuff!Click to expand...

I agree! She looks lovely. I'd like that sort of clothing for Sophie too.


----------



## Bababall

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u421/sjmidd/EDCFDB2C-4954-4EB7-ADDF-39AA8916872C_zpsl9p3cwyu.jpg
Earlier tonight wearing a very tired face and some Boden pjs eating her supper before bed


----------



## icklemonster

Ooo how funny this thread should have come alive today. Charlotte definitely didn't need anymore clothes in 18-24mths but this skirt/tights combo had 25% off in Tesco sale earlier. I had to buy it! Love the skirt so much I wish they did it in adult sizes for me too :haha: Top from H&M!


----------



## kirstybumx3

Love this thread!
This is what Rio wore today. 
Shirt from river island, black jeans from George at asda, and the stripy socks are matalan. 
I did get a red pair out but he threw a tantrum for the stripes, lol!

https://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab117/kirstybumx3/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsd127f9d0.jpg


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah today at an outdoor party wearing a shirt from Next (well from eBay) and Boden cords (thank you SO much AngelUK! They have had so much use!) Clarks dinosaur shoes, a party hat and a lion mask! 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140928_134754_zps445ae81a.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140928_134314_zps0e3c9652.jpg

And tonight in a Mothercare dinosaur pajama top and Primark stripy furry pajama bottoms:

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20140928_203312_zps6749bfa8.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

My boys have those same Boden cords which I love!

Daisy was in school uniform but Tommy wore jeans from Little Bird at Mothercare and a striped Boden jumper. Eddie wore jeans from Gap and a long sleeved top from Boden with a hot air balloon on.

Edited to say that I just looked back 2 pages to when this thread was still going and there is a picture of my Daisy looking very little, not the grown up school girl she is now!!


----------



## minties

I love all the UK clothing! It's so cute and stylish.


----------



## FAB mama

A Cookie Monster shirt and gray knit shorts


----------



## sequeena

No picture but Thomas wore jeans from Tesco, a giraffe t-shirt from h&m and a striped fleece jacket from mountain warehouse. He also wore black dunlop shoes.


----------



## biglebowski

Ooh fab thread!! Love looming at pics of gorgeous littlies. Heres my lo in his Next yellow chinos, Debenhams gruffallo top and a Ted Baker jacket. 
https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af345/Nicky_Stewart/Mobile%20Uploads/20140930_084925_zps1dfbfc27.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

Ooh did Ben have a haircut? I like it he looks like a mischievous little rascal :D

Dominic is wearing a Boden tshirt, Boden trousers and mouse slippers from Sew Heart Felt

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8503-Version2_zps3436258d.jpg

Sebastian is wearing a tshirt from John Lewis, trousers from Boden and fish slippers from Sew Heart Felt
https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8505_zps4e0b9da8.jpg

Trousers were a gift from my mother and the slippers from my BFF, (Sebastian's godmother) and they only just fit still :(


----------



## kirstybumx3

I love Dominic and Sebastian's slippers! I want some cool slippers for Rio :)


----------



## sequeena

Thomas' aeroplane t-shirt is from mountain warehouse, his jeans and socks are from peacocks and his digger bib is from funky giraffe


----------



## biglebowski

AngelUK said:


> Ooh did Ben have a haircut? I like it he looks like a mischievous little rascal :D
> 
> Dominic is wearing a Boden tshirt, Boden trousers and mouse slippers from Sew Heart Felt
> 
> https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8503-Version2_zps3436258d.jpg
> 
> Sebastian is wearing a tshirt from John Lewis, trousers from Boden and fish slippers from Sew Heart Felt
> https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8505_zps4e0b9da8.jpg
> 
> Trousers were a gift from my mother and the slippers from my BFF, (Sebastian's godmother) and they only just fit still :(

Aww your boys are just gorgeous, and fab clothes as usual. Yeah Ben had a haircut a few weeks ago. He was robbed!!!! I asked her to give him a wee tidy up and she stole all his hair. I was not amused! Love the slippers. Ben has a Sew Heart Felt, they are blue mice. Too cute!!


----------



## Boo44

Gorgeous babes! Do any of you girls have instagram?


----------



## AngelUK

Not me. :(


----------



## kirstybumx3

Boo44 said:


> Gorgeous babes! Do any of you girls have instagram?

I'm sure there was an Instagram thread a few months ago. May have been in baby club if not here. Try searching for it. There's a few of us on there :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> Gorgeous babes! Do any of you girls have instagram?

Yes! I'm just AngelofTroy :)


----------



## Babyd14

It was Sophie's 3rd birthday yesterday so she spent most of the day in her new elsa dress!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## StaceyKor

Just noticed this thread, a lot of familiar faces. Can't believe how grown up they all are now.

Emilia wore this today (excuse the crazed look, she was running around lol)
https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k567/StaceyKor/BB8FCF13-27DD-4EE1-A63F-814FED40CC36.jpg

And just cos it's a cute pic...my 2 month old, Sienna wore this..
https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k567/StaceyKor/0F61FDA8-79F9-4932-B9EC-78AED16A9254.png
...but with cream tights to go out as it was chilly xx


----------



## Bababall

Yesterday was madams 2nd birthday. She mostly wore a very satisfied face that it was all about her :-D

Opening pressies

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u421/sjmidd/EBDC565B-3AB7-444E-AE8B-7F350A87B677_zpsu6su6toi.jpg

Build a bear posing with daddy

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u421/sjmidd/31788DAE-D2B5-4B4C-841E-C34698FBE683_zpshe4fi8zs.jpg

Concentrating on some colouring

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u421/sjmidd/F0178AF6-055E-4EAB-9017-AF43E0D42B2A_zps7rophouh.jpg

Blowing out candles

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u421/sjmidd/DBF19B2B-035B-4827-8D36-B2270B27E712_zps2msae9m1.jpg

Chocolate grin

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u421/sjmidd/AE997264-986D-4073-8AF4-D568DB540270_zpshwx2ymo5.jpg

Clothes wise she wore a really cute cashmere jumper from M&S


----------



## AngelUK

Congratulations Darcey, big girl! Cute piccies and I love that jumper!


----------



## sequeena

Dungaree shorts are from h&m, top is from boots, bib is from argos and thomas sandals are from tesco

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/Mobile%20Uploads/20141002_150959.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

I love Dominic and Sebastian's wardrobes! It has always been all about Boden in our house with a little bit of Toby Tiger, Frugi, Little Bird and John Lewis thrown into the mix!

Daisy had on school uniform again. Tommy wore Boden star patch jeans and sweatshirt from last AW collection and no photo of Eddie but he wore this season Boden Soldier appliqué long sleeved top and blue and yellow star patch cords.
 



Attached Files:







10552440_10152459651719022_5370690599154014105_n.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## CaptainMummy

It was spots and stripes day at paiges nursery today so she was all stripey. Dress from Next and leggings from George. She vomited all over her clothes this afternoon and I threw her leggings out because I didnt have the stomach to clean them (gosh thats awful!) 
Ellas outfit is from george

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/oct%2014/20141002_121529_zps998568b8.jpg


----------



## Boo44

StaceyKor said:


> Just noticed this thread, a lot of familiar faces. Can't believe how grown up they all are now.
> 
> Emilia wore this today (excuse the crazed look, she was running around lol)
> https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k567/StaceyKor/BB8FCF13-27DD-4EE1-A63F-814FED40CC36.jpg
> 
> And just cos it's a cute pic...my 2 month old, Sienna wore this..
> https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k567/StaceyKor/0F61FDA8-79F9-4932-B9EC-78AED16A9254.png
> ...but with cream tights to go out as it was chilly xx

Ahh staceykor! Brings back happy memories seeing you around again!! Wow Emilia is all grown up. She always was so gorgeous I think :) And congratulations on Sienna she is beautiful - much fairer than her big sister! Gorgeous girls x


----------



## StaceyKor

Aw thanks hun. It really is scary how much they have all grown up. It's mad, I kind of just expected her to look like Emilia but she's so pale and her hair is dirty blonde. Exact opposites lol. 
Jack and Freddie are sooo handsome. They look so alike too xx


----------



## Bababall

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u421/sjmidd/6457C0DC-3A08-480A-91CD-C9FD64DD1833_zpsulr6gzgs.jpg

Darcey refuses to stand still for photos. This was her distracted by a balloon before we went out this morning for Jo Jingles. Breton top with bows from Monsoon, navy leggings from H&M and grey sparkly trainers from M&S


----------



## AngelofTroy

A complete mishmash today! We went to gymnastics so had stretchy trousers (which are a bit small now) from eBay, with a huge striped fleece I got second hand that happened to be in the bag when it got cold at the park! I sent these photos to OH and he replied "I think I'll have to start dressing him from now on!" (I secretly think it looks quite good in a fun way!)

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141003_113947_zpscbded132.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141003_115110_zpsce60b42c.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

aw I agree! It does look fun! :)


----------



## sequeena

A PJ pic :) PJs from Mothercare, slippers from Mountain Warehouse, bib from Argos


----------



## kirstybumx3

sequeena said:


> A PJ pic :) PJs from Mothercare, slippers from Mountain Warehouse, bib from Argos

Thomas always looks great. He has some awesome bibs x


----------



## Jchihuahua

Cute LOs!

Here are mine today. Daisy (after ballet): Boden dress, green pointelle top and Little Bird shoes. Tommy Boden star patch cords and Little Bird shirt and Eddie Boden star patch cords and Little Bird top.
 



Attached Files:







1390523_10152464191404022_3823809438154742938_n.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 17









1920499_10152464191669022_6391866412456981757_n.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 21









10403590_10152464191254022_3916742357013324932_n.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## biglebowski

Heres my little scamp finally wearing his lion costume. Trying to get him used to it for Halloween. Its official, hes now a fan of the lion!! 
https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af345/Nicky_Stewart/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20141004-WA0000_zps4c6a75d7.jpg

Oh and its from TKMaxx


----------



## cocosianelle

Oh my that has to be the best outfit on this thread!

Love that photo.


----------



## AngelUK

^ agreed! He looks adorable :D


----------



## FAB mama

That is an adorable lion!!! Too cute. :)


----------



## sequeena

That lion onesie is so cute!

Pirate Thomas :) pj set is from argos (Disney)

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/Mobile%20Uploads/20141005_001548.jpg


----------



## minties

Thomas looks soon cute, aww! Look at those eyes.


----------



## harveygirl

Jchihuahua said:


> Cute LOs!
> 
> Here are mine today. Daisy (after ballet): Boden dress, green pointelle top and Little Bird shoes. Tommy Boden star patch cords and Little Bird shirt and Eddie Boden star patch cords and Little Bird top.

Do you mind me asking what the Little Bird sizes are like? I have seen a lovely cardigan and jumper on the website but have never bought that range before. DD wears age 3-4 Boden tops but is now in some 4-5 Boden dresses as 3-4 were too small/short. :shrug:


----------



## harveygirl

sequeena said:


> That lion onesie is so cute!
> 
> Pirate Thomas :) pj set is from argos (Disney)
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/Mobile%20Uploads/20141005_001548.jpg

Thomas looks very cute in this!


----------



## Jchihuahua

harveygirl said:


> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> Cute LOs!
> 
> Here are mine today. Daisy (after ballet): Boden dress, green pointelle top and Little Bird shoes. Tommy Boden star patch cords and Little Bird shirt and Eddie Boden star patch cords and Little Bird top.
> 
> Do you mind me asking what the Little Bird sizes are like? I have seen a lovely cardigan and jumper on the website but have never bought that range before. DD wears age 3-4 Boden tops but is now in some 4-5 Boden dresses as 3-4 were too small/short. :shrug:Click to expand...

I would say it is pretty true to size. I really love the Little Bird range. Yesterday I bought a gorgeous mustard skirt with toadstools on and a green cardy with a rainbow on that matches perfectly. It is fab quality for the price. My almost 5 year old girly wears 5-6 in Boden and in Little bird but she is tall. My boys wear the same size that they wear in Boden too. They are both in the same size as their age.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Thomas looks cute in his pirate set!

Daisy wore Boden cord pinafore and grey pointelle top. Tommy wore Boden London top and Next jeans. No piccy of Eddie but he wore a Toby Tiger shooting star top and Gap jeans.
 



Attached Files:







10451706_10152466732829022_6353459946562426636_n.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 15









10632598_10152467727139022_6455770891645700917_n.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## AngelUK

Sequeena that is an utterly adorable little pirate! Love that pic of Thomas! :D

Jchihuahua gorgeous kids and lovely clothes as always :)


My boys yesterday. Didn't take a pic today as had a bit of a manic day

Sebastian in a Boden tshirt, armani jeans (present from SIL :wacko:) and converse trainers.
https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8534_zps575c25de.jpg

Dominic in a tshirt and cords, both from Boden, socks from Gap.
https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8514_zpsaddb30f5.jpg


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah today in a Tesco shirt and ASDA cords.

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141005_175608_zps61c50d4f.jpg

And in his new doctor's outfit! :blush:

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141005_145310_zps5972d6f6.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141005_145250_zps2b8ec3cf.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

Awww cute doctor!!


----------



## StaceyKor

In her clown costume for a show she was going to today x
https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k567/StaceyKor/F31707BF-1960-48D4-87EE-21D4CF6AEF25.png


----------



## biglebowski

Loving all the dress up costumes!!! And so much Boden loveliness on beautiful lo's. Heres scamp wearing a Gap long sleeve bodysuit, Next chinos and a hat from my step brother. He picked his hat to wear out on this rainy, horrid day and wanted to wear it NOW!!! 

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af345/Nicky_Stewart/Mobile%20Uploads/20141006_090323_zpsa9d87832.jpg


----------



## kwood

Thought I'd share a rainy day outfit

Jacket - mountain warehouse
Lined trousers - Next
Shoes - Nike
(shirt - Vespa shirt from Tu)

https://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r625/samuelsmummy/IMG_3887.jpg


----------



## biglebowski

kwood said:


> Thought I'd share a rainy day outfit
> 
> Jacket - mountain warehouse
> Lined trousers - Next
> Shoes - Nike
> (shirt - Vespa shirt from Tu)
> 
> https://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r625/samuelsmummy/IMG_3887.jpg

Your lo is gorgeous!!! Love his jacket, my lo would adore it.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Today is my baby boy's 1st birthday :). here is Eddie, the birthday boy, in Boden cords and a Jojo mamanbebe top :).
 



Attached Files:







10438563_10152470137184022_1847267722799189005_n.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## AngelUK

Happy Birthday Eddie! He looks adorable :)


----------



## Boo44

Some gorgeous outfits here! Must check out Boden! And I looove Ben's Winnie the pooh hat <3

Choosing their winter hats this year is serious business I want woolly bobble hats that have to match :D Still searching for the perfect ones lol

Some recents

Grey t shirt from Next - £3.50 in the sale!

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/05525CEB-D881-46F0-B882-E0334B9ED5E6_zpsew9ye3j9.jpg

J - Next checked shirt and next blue chinos with Next monster socks (again, bargain at £2.50 for three pairs in their recent sale lol)
F - baby GAP long sleeved vest and cords from M & Co

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/429C5123-7008-4BE4-95E7-AA8007EB7A48_zpsw08f2aub.jpg

Fleece from Mothercare (last year), Clarks shoes, Bike helmet from Halfords and Next blue chinos (also last year and too short now... Now that I've conceded it is trousers weather and sadly put all his shorts away for the winter (sob) I'm going to have to buy him some new pairs as his legs are longer...)

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/E67DA3DD-609E-4E73-B207-2CBC378A4648_zpshqoauzqa.jpg

Can just about see his shirt from Debenhams (Junior J) and good old Next blue chinos which I promise have been washed inbetween all these outings haha!

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/22B7C7EF-578B-46F1-AAC2-D61455529B0C_zpsrn3bbrjw.jpg


----------



## minties

My kids are waay too scruffy for this thread! Sophie is wearing a green hoody with a car on it matched with pink spotted PJ bottoms and Thomas has holes in the knees of his trousers lol!

Jack and Freddie look wonderful and oh so cute!


----------



## AngelUK

Boo your little boys are just gorgeous and I love the pic with Freddie on Jack's lap. So sweet!


----------



## biglebowski

Happy birthday Eddie!! 

Boo, gorgeous boys as usual!! They clearly adore one another.


----------



## AngelUK

My puddle addicts were wearing rain jackets from Hatley and pack-away waterproof dungarees from Jojo Maman Bebe (both gifts from my mum) and Hunter boots

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8573_zpsdd5122ba.jpg


----------



## Boo44

Thanks girls :)

Minties your children are soooo gorgeous I love when you post their pics who cares what they're wearing haha. I loved Sophie in her tutu that time...

Oh Angel your boys are amazing!! When I see them I can't help but smile. How fab to have two so different yet so connected as they are twins. Those Hatley jackets are gorgeous I've been looking at those for a while but not given in yet...!


----------



## sequeena

Happy birthday Eddie xxx :cake:


----------



## biglebowski

AngelUK said:


> My puddle addicts were wearing rain jackets from Hatley and pack-away waterproof dungarees from Jojo Maman Bebe (both gifts from my mum) and Hunter boots
> 
> https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8573_zpsdd5122ba.jpg

Usually wet weather can be depressing but with these 2 gorgeous cuties who can help but smile!!! Their jackets are looooovely.


----------



## sequeena

All of my photos seem to be taken on the sofa :haha:

Top is from Tesco, cords are from Primark, slippers are from Mountain Warehouse


----------



## kwood

Thomas looks nice and relaxed though..I love his slippers need to find some for Sam now the weather is changing. 

Today:

Softshell Jacket: H&M
Shirt: H&M
Jeans: Next
Boots: Clarks

https://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r625/samuelsmummy/IMG_3897.jpg


----------



## AngelofTroy

I love Thomas's slippers! 

Here is Micah in his birthday outfit:

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141006_125326_zpsed9e963c.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141006_132850_zpsede223ea.jpg

Rocket top is from sainsbury's, red trousers and dinosaur wellies from H&M, check jacket/shirt from Jojo maman bebe, dinosaur backpack reins from little life.


----------



## AngelUK

I love Thomas slippers! :)

Happy Birthday Micah! :D


----------



## Jchihuahua

AngelUK said:


> My puddle addicts were wearing rain jackets from Hatley and pack-away waterproof dungarees from Jojo Maman Bebe (both gifts from my mum) and Hunter boots
> 
> https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8573_zpsdd5122ba.jpg

Adorable! I love Hatley raincoats! We have the plane one and also a one with tractors on it.


----------



## Vampire Mom

Squee! We visited the Goodwill in the uber high income area on kid clothes for .99 day. Spend nearly $300 on newborn-4T Boden and H&M gear that they only charged me half on because apparently it's been there forever. It's 75% boy but Hannelore loves her new obnoxiously orange camo star cargos from Boden so it's not like she cares in the least.


----------



## AngelUK

On the way to the playground today. Both are wearing Boden trousers and knitted hooded woolly jumpers from JojoMamanBebe

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8609_zps3842cc46.jpg


----------



## minties

They look so sweet and handsome. Awwww!

JojoMamanBebe has to be the most odd and long clothing brand name I have ever seen.


----------



## sequeena

Bib - funky giraffe
Digger top - Sainsbury's
Jeans - tesco
Socks - peacocks


----------



## kirstybumx3

Here's what Rio wore today :)

Edit: forgot to even say what he's wearing lol!

Long sleeve tshirt from next
Jumper was a birthday gift with no tag, label says rebel?
Jeans from next (they aren't too short, it's how he is sitting honest lol)
Ralph Lauren polo pumps 
https://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab117/kirstybumx3/Mobile%20Uploads/E07E8DC4-BB72-4C87-8445-2AC6E0491D26_zpsyhezweyj.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

Cute! I havent a photo of Daisy but here are the boys, both all in Boden. Daisy had on a blue cord bird print dress, also from Boden.
 



Attached Files:







10703520_10152483409569022_5653027243133688296_n.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 15









1922121_10152483409329022_7889593549149062456_n.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Bababall

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u421/sjmidd/D9EE70B7-4CF7-4D2C-BA52-96A06F371F05_zpssmx63wxy.jpg

We were getting another wear out if her party outfit from last week as it's a bit tight despite being 3-4!
Dress, cardigan and sparkly shoes from M&S and tights from monsoon


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast. 

Lunch - a few bites of baked cod, some mashed sweet potato, green beans. 

Dinner - pasta and peas. Half a slice of bread.


----------



## AngelUK

:haha: wrong thread- at least I hope ;)


----------



## AngelofTroy

My poor boy hasn't been 100% today, teething and full of cold.
Here he is wearing a BHS dinosaur top,green trousers from Primark, Spiderman socks were a birthday present so I don't know where they're from. https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141013_173019_zps7c6d8a3a.jpg


----------



## biglebowski

Lo wearing:
Thomas the tank hat (gran bought it so not sure where its from)
Stripy top from Tescos
Chinos from Next

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af345/Nicky_Stewart/Mobile%20Uploads/20141014_124758_zps53f65293.jpg


----------



## kwood

^^ Ben is so cute. Sam would love his hat.


----------



## minties

Poor Micah (ooh full of cold, UK'sm!!!), he looks a bit tired. Thomas has some socks like that.

Ben is such a gorgeous boy, love his kissably chubby cheeks! Clothes are nice too.


----------



## sequeena

Bib - Funky Giraffe
Jumper - Tesco
Trousers - Primark
Socks - Nutmeg


----------



## minties

Not about clothes, but your Thomas has beautiful golden hair. It's so shiney!


----------



## Boo44

I hope Micah is feeling better soon

Boys pre-party at the weekend - Jack in trusty GAP shirt he wears every time we go to anything special, lol! Primark trousers (Angeloftroy I think these are the same as Micah's green ones, we love them and have them in navy too) 
Freddie in primark jumper (covered in foxes! I love the fox themes around at the moment for my own little Freddie fox), GAP trousers and inch blue pre-walker shoes

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/A5D41208-6D7A-4949-8103-A25DA7A5F56B_zps87kby5bd.jpg

Minion party hat!
https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/58BDBEE3-B094-4DB0-8ABD-B0A26B6790BC_zps0bbgdhfr.jpg


----------



## Boo44

Jack in George pig cap (present from grandma and grandad from Tenerife in the summer, from some market stall!) GAP t-shirt and George pig slippers from Mothercare

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/C3E71E04-EEE0-4926-9889-9FDEF72058D4_zpsmvi16zyk.jpg


----------



## minties

Soooo cuuute!! Jack looks so grown up in that shirt. Freddie is starting to look a bit different to Jack in pictures to me now. I love the fox theme. Thomas had lots of things with foxes on them when he was a few months old.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thanks :) Micah is feeling a bit better today, still snuffly though. He wore a Mamas and Papas shirt and trousers set that he got for his birthday, over a red Tesco vest, ASDA socks and H&M dinosaur wellies. 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141014_130434_zpsb22535a1.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20141014_160201_zps66f9057d.jpg


----------



## Boo44

minties said:


> Soooo cuuute!! Jack looks so grown up in that shirt. Freddie is starting to look a bit different to Jack in pictures to me now. I love the fox theme. Thomas had lots of things with foxes on them when he was a few months old.

Yes freddie is turning into a mini version of my husband now and Jack is still all me :) 

I love it when we're all online at the same time even though we're in different parts of the world :D


----------



## kirstybumx3

AngelofTroy said:


> Thanks :) Micah is feeling a bit better today, still snuffly though. He wore a Mamas and Papas shirt and trousers set that he got for his birthday, over a red Tesco vest, ASDA socks and H&M dinosaur wellies.
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141014_130434_zpsb22535a1.jpg
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20141014_160201_zps66f9057d.jpg

I love Micah's hair! It always makes me want to keep Rio's longer as I imagine it would be similar. His dad likes it shorter though :(


----------



## Boo44

I also love Micah's hair! Jack has very fine short hair which has never grown in at the sides. So even if I do try and leave it to grow, he ends up looking like a monk lol. So we get the odd tiny trim and it never seems to grow much ....


----------



## minties

It is cool! Its 9:30am here and we are cuddled on the couch eating cake and looking at all your cute toddler pictures.

I love Micah's hair too. I always wanted a golden haired child. Sophie has bald temples!


----------



## sequeena

Thank you minties :hugs: it was lighter in the summer from where the sun bleached it but it's getting darker now.


----------



## Boo44

Bald temples!! That's exactly what Jack has! Lol


----------



## minties

sequeena said:


> Thank you minties :hugs: it was lighter in the summer from where the sun bleached it but it's getting darker now.

I always want to cuddle Thomas and pat his hair when you post pictures of him. He would probably be horrified by the idea but he's so appealing.


----------



## sequeena

minties said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Thank you minties :hugs: it was lighter in the summer from where the sun bleached it but it's getting darker now.
> 
> I always want to cuddle Thomas and pat his hair when you post pictures of him. He would probably be horrified by the idea but he's so appealing.Click to expand...

:rofl: He would love that actually he's a very affectionate child.


----------



## minties

Sophie is wearing a grey skirt, pink t-shirt and a short sleeved little cardi. Also a pink pocket nappy. No idea of the brands...all old stuff she has been wearing for almost a year now.

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/DSC_0696_zps7bc60651.jpg

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/DSC_0701_zpsb0ca293c.jpg

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/DSC_0737_zps0487223d.jpg

Doofy face!

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/DSC_0732_zpsabae0515.jpg


Bonus "Hair does not grow on temples or sideburn area" images for boo lol! It never gets longer than this. Plus there are bald bits within the short hair!

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/DSC_0753_zpse4e1053c.jpg

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/DSC_0749_zps87c5e682.jpg

She has never had hair grow there, it's so weird.


----------



## AngelUK

she has the sweetest profile! Look at that adorable little nose! Aww!


----------



## minties

Thank you! You're so nice. I love her wee nose. Considering I was so freaked out about it when she was a baby! It's cute.


----------



## Boo44

Oh Sophie you delicious thing! You have PERFECT hair. You and Jack would make a great bald temples partnership :D


----------



## sequeena

I forgot to take a picture but Thomas wore a dark green v neck jumper from H&M (think it's a school one) and light blue jeans from boots.


----------



## Vampire Mom

Man, my princess will be upset, she likes seeing Thomas. It's hilariously adorable, she crawls over if I ask if she wants to see Thomas.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday Micah wore H&M jeans and an ASDA turquoise top with hand prints on it but I forgot to take a picture. 

Today he is wearing Next jeans and braces over a Tu rocket top with stripy sleeves, stripy Matalan socks and a funky giraffe bib.


https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20141017_154211_zps5d0de874.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

Micah looks cute! Here is Eddie, full of cold. His top and dungarees are from boden.
 



Attached Files:







1959447_10152499891424022_6327063573449365086_n.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## AngelofTroy

Today Micah wore a shirt from Tesco, Primark trousers and a cardigan knitted by my friend's mum. 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141018_133333_zps6a099346.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141018_163233_zpsc988ec2d.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

Dominic today in a Boden tshirt (ebay) and Vertbaudet cargo cords (4+!!) and new startrite shoes

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/ScreenShot2014-10-19at133628_zps2d569196.png

Sebastian in a Boden tshirt (ebay) and cords, new Geox shoes and glasses from the Poundshop (I think)

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8742_zps08459281.jpg


----------



## biglebowski

Looove Micah's cardie!!
AngelUK - gorgeousness as usual!! I love Vertbaudets clothes & they always have fab deals. But their sizings?!?!?! Crazy!!


----------



## sequeena

Not very interesting here I'm afraid it's been a pj weekend.

Yesterday
- pjs disney
- bib it's a bibble
- socks I'm not sure

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-10-18%2015.28.54.png

Today
- pjs mothercare
- nappy wilkinsons :haha:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-10-19%2016.05.59.png


----------



## AngelUK

Biglebowski I know! At 2 year old I got them cardigans from Vertbaudet in 3+ and had to send them back as they were too small. What tiny children the Belgians must have lol

Sequeena cute pjs both!


----------



## Bababall

Today Darcey is wearing a Breton top with collar from Boden, navy leggings with tiny hearts from H&M and sparkly grey shoes from M&S

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u421/sjmidd/2921C2D7-DAB3-4E53-8F15-AC16EAE492BE_zpsvxq2xinz.jpg

And a cheeky face

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u421/sjmidd/0732393F-416C-404F-AE21-6BB26697C1A1_zpsqetdxklc.jpg

And a scary pumpkin mask

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u421/sjmidd/4229E3B9-97ED-45D7-B918-8B4532182BBD_zpswelj2wu4.jpg


----------



## kirstybumx3

Today Rio is wearing a plain H&M tshirt under a jumper from next, trousers from George and socks from H&M :) 

https://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab117/kirstybumx3/Mobile%20Uploads/C4EE04DE-F1B0-48DD-841E-B587C53EE218_zpsjza49xwp.jpg


----------



## StillPraying

I'm very concerned to go home and see what DD is wearing as DH had the day off and stayed home with her....you never know how daddy will dress her :wacko:


----------



## Boo44

Wow I love Darcey so much. She is so stylish! X


----------



## Bababall

Boo44 said:


> Wow I love Darcey so much. She is so stylish! X

Aw thanks :blush:


----------



## StillPraying

Yep as I feared. DD was running around stark naked :wacko:


----------



## biglebowski

Lo looking a bit pale after a weekend long illness. Hes wearing a long sleeved vest top from Morrisons Nutmeg range and cord dungarees by Tous Compte Fait (never heard of the brand, got them 2nd hand at an NCT sale).

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af345/Nicky_Stewart/Mobile%20Uploads/20141021_090941_zps84c81275.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

adorable!


----------



## kwood

Ben is so cute..He looks very similar to my Sam.


----------



## biglebowski

kwood said:


> Ben is so cute..He looks very similar to my Sam.

Ive thought the same thing. Similar thick blonde hair and same full cheeks!! Is yours full of mischief too?!?! Also we nearly named our lo Sam!!


----------



## minties

Ben is a beautiful toddler, love him and his clothes!


----------



## kwood

biglebowski said:


> kwood said:
> 
> 
> Ben is so cute..He looks very similar to my Sam.
> 
> Ive thought the same thing. Similar thick blonde hair and same full cheeks!! Is yours full of mischief too?!?! Also we nearly named our lo Sam!!Click to expand...

He is a little sweetheart, only real mischief was he climbed to the top of his book case to get a pot of Vaseline, then stripped naked and covered himself head to toe in it. :dohh: wish I would have thought to get a picture but was too panicked trying to figure out how to get it off of him and not all over his room.


----------



## biglebowski

kwood said:


> biglebowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwood said:
> 
> 
> Ben is so cute..He looks very similar to my Sam.
> 
> Ive thought the same thing. Similar thick blonde hair and same full cheeks!! Is yours full of mischief too?!?! Also we nearly named our lo Sam!!Click to expand...
> 
> He is a little sweetheart, only real mischief was he climbed to the top of his book case to get a pot of Vaseline, then stripped naked and covered himself head to toe in it. :dohh: wish I would have thought to get a picture but was too panicked trying to figure out how to get it off of him and not all over his room.Click to expand...

Ha ha, genius!! Id have liked to have seen that. Vaseline is so greasy, I imagine the clean up must have been fun!!! Toddlers are hilarious, wonder what goes through their minds when they do these things. Sam's a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## biglebowski

Spiderboy running amok!! Sorry they are so blurry, he was running around like a loon.

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af345/Nicky_Stewart/Mobile%20Uploads/20141023_180015_zps8929dbba.jpg

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af345/Nicky_Stewart/Mobile%20Uploads/20141023_180715_zps31a38d9b.jpg


----------



## MrsEngland

Delilah had on fox print tights from sainsburys, orange cord shorts from sainsburys, a fox top also from sainsburys and pink shoes from m&s.

Tilly had peppa pig leggings from asda, a stripey top from sainsburys and boots from m&s.

Eliza had on a vest from tesco, footed romper from sainsburys.

Bit of a supermarket theme today :haha:


----------



## InformedMomma

We have had a lazy day in so he's been in his toy story pjs .


----------



## mazndave

Today Seth has been wearing Bows & Arrows chinos, shirt from Mamas and Papas, hi tops from Primark and tank top (?) from Monsoon


----------



## AngelUK

Not sure that I haven't posted these outfits before. If so, sorry :)

Dominic in Boden tshirt and cords
https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8909_zps737c132b.jpg

Sebastian in a John Lewis dino tshirt (my favourite one for him) and lined Boden cargos
https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8919_zpsae254276.jpg


----------



## kirstybumx3

Today Rio wore a Sven and Olaf tshirt from primark and jeans from mothercare. 
Here he is passing me the curry powder asking for chocolate because he thinks it's milkybar buttons! 

https://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab117/kirstybumx3/Mobile%20Uploads/33E84E51-E1F5-4CA6-8ADE-7A286E5067B1_zpsdgg4kjvz.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

aw he is so cute! lol


----------



## Boo44

Oh think we'll have to take a trip to Primark to get that tshirt! Although Jack insists the reindeer is a cow... :dohh:


----------



## minties

I Love Sebastian's clothes, omg! I want to steal him!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Lovely photos. Eddie, in Boden dungarees and top.
 



Attached Files:







DSC03776.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Scout

All morning she was in her diaper and boots. Wanted her boots on but refused clothes! LOL
 



Attached Files:







boots.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 11


----------



## minties

Aww, she's such a cutie!


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is wearing brown cords from primark and a red top with dinosaurs on it from asda :)


----------



## lola_90

Gorgeous photos this was T this morning wearing Zara cords, top from Matalan and zip jumper from Ralph Lauren
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jchihuahua

My three. Tommy in Boden top and Next jeans, Eddie in Boden top and cords and Daisy in Boden pointelle top and skirt.
 



Attached Files:







1925354_10152522680304022_5115461476968522816_n.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 29


----------



## icklemonster

Here are 2 from Charlotte yesterday. First one she is wearing a Tesco top, Asda leggings, and her new winter boots from Clark's. 2nd picture is her in her halloween pumpkin pyjamas ready to greet trick or treaters :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Today Micah has been wearing turquoise Primark trousers, a red spaceman top from Tu at sainsbury's and my fairy wings!

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141101_090418_zps684603a4.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20141101_090941_zps5ae78fb2.jpg


----------



## StillPraying

Lol at the fairy wings!!!
Icklemonster love her boots!


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is wearing a Thomas tank pj top and navy underwear over his nappy. It's Sunday :rofl:


----------



## biglebowski

This is one of the pics lo will not be amused about when hes 16!! Here he is in his blue little lambs nappy and a Minion hat. Why? He clearly thought it was a good look!! Why a pen sitting in the pram?! Nope, no clue.

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af345/Nicky_Stewart/Mobile%20Uploads/20141102_125732_zpsca72b533.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

I think that pic was a great idea! He is utterly adorable!!


----------



## minties

Ben is adorable, what a cherubic expression on his face too. I love his chubby wee arms too.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Skylar is wearing one of her new knitted dresses from Sainsburys. Love their kids clothes and we love purple!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AngelUK

Today the boys are wearing Boden tshirts and Boden dungarees.

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8502_zpsd65e9b91.jpg

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8514_zps4ea006ba.jpg

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8512_zps61bc16a5.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

Lovely AngelUk. We also had both those colours of the star patch dungarees for Eddie and Tommy.

What Daisy wore today :).
 



Attached Files:







1016856_10152541915759022_7191101307312009536_n.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## KatieB

Gorgeous boys, Angel, fab dungarees.
Daisy is lovely, Jchihuahua. 
xx


----------



## minties

Sebastian and Dominic are looking adorable as ever. I'm going to cut some felt stars and see them on Sophie's trousers as I think it looks so cute!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Tommy all in Boden and Daisy all in Little Bird. And of course poppies.
 



Attached Files:







1401259_10152543592114022_8230614132580823951_o.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 16









10616053_10152543592289022_6645480557591505334_n.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kirstybumx3

I love the stars on the boys boden clothes! So cute x


----------



## Jchihuahua

kirstybumx3 said:


> I love the stars on the boys boden clothes! So cute x

Boden are the best at doing stars. Star prints are my favourite!


----------



## AngelUK

Wish they would do them for older boys too cause they usually only do them to up to 3 and my boys need 3-4 already now in many clothes!


----------



## Jchihuahua

AngelUK said:


> Wish they would do them for older boys too cause they usually only do them to up to 3 and my boys need 3-4 already now in many clothes!

Me too. Tommy is 3 in a month's time. He is small so hopefully will have a few more months in Baby Boden before going into Mini. I love Mini Boden for girls but not so keen on it for boys, prefer Baby. I will buy Frugi, Toby Tiger, Joules and Jojo mostly for him once he has grown out of the Baby Boden stuff.


----------



## kosh

AngelUK said:


> Today the boys are wearing Boden tshirts and Boden dungarees.
> 
> https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8502_zpsd65e9b91.jpg
> 
> https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8514_zps4ea006ba.jpg
> 
> https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8512_zps61bc16a5.jpg

I see you colour-coordinate their socks like I do! :winkwink:


----------



## AngelUK

I try lol


----------



## Bababall

Raincoat weather has arrived 

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u421/sjmidd/9B789BAF-2B13-4B7D-8122-21D770C7C0F2_zpsn3dcv3dm.jpg


----------



## Bababall

Before toddler group this morning wearing a gap 'bookworm' t shirt and star print jeans from Boden and sparkly M&S shoes (also star print- I love a star!)

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u421/sjmidd/C7C7CCF0-E345-4D53-9CE4-94DE69068217_zps15xrugcc.jpg

And with the Ralph Lauren body warmer on. I really am jealous of this! It's reversible and hot pink on other side. We're certainly getting our wear out of it

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u421/sjmidd/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/D93D9B28-6DCD-4F36-8FCD-930F79952018_zpsn0nc1uft.jpg


----------



## icklemonster

Bababall - love the starry jeans!

Loving the tartan skirts for little people which are in all the shops at the mo, I think they look so cute! This one was only about a £6 in Asda and the jumper was £4.50:


----------



## lola_90

Angel love the boys in dungarees will have to dig T's out and see if they still fit!


----------



## AngelofTroy

AngelUK - your boys look absolutely fab in their dungarees, can I ask what the sizing is like and whether the poppers between the legs often come undone?

I only ask because I've saved a little to buy Micah a Christmas outfit and I love the red cord star patch dungarees they have at the moment, however the reviews all say they come undone all the time and are small :( wondering whether Jojo ones might be better?


----------



## AngelUK

Angel those ones don't have poppers between the legs which is why I loved them cause yes the ones we had from Jojo and even the ones we got from my SIL from Petit Bateau wacko:) always opened! I do think however that these dungarees the boys are wearing were in the Boden Spring collection as they are actually quite thin and I don't think they are for sale any more. You might be able find them on ebay maybe? Good luck :)
As for size, those ones are for 2-3 and juuuust are long enough for them in the legs. The tops are ok but for Dominic who is a bit tubby, I have the straps on the longest setting. Sebastian who is a slimmer fits perfectly still. My boys are quite tall at above 75% and 81%.

ETA oh I see you were thinking of other ones. Sorry I had missed that. On the whole poppers between the legs don't work fantastically well I am sad to say. But we have not had any from Boden before these so maybe they would be different xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

T shirt from Monsoon, leggings and hat from next, jumper from Baby Gap, shoes from M&S. She is very into choosing her own outfits and put this one together :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

AngelUK said:


> Angel those ones don't have poppers between the legs which is why I loved them cause yes the ones we had from Jojo and even the ones we got from my SIL from Petit Bateau wacko:) always opened! I do think however that these dungarees the boys are wearing were in the Boden Spring collection as they are actually quite thin and I don't think they are for sale any more. You might be able find them on ebay maybe? Good luck :)
> As for size, those ones are for 2-3 and juuuust are long enough for them in the legs. The tops are ok but for Dominic who is a bit tubby, I have the straps on the longest setting. Sebastian who is a slimmer fits perfectly still. My boys are quite tall at above 75% and 81%.
> 
> ETA oh I see you were thinking of other ones. Sorry I had missed that. On the whole poppers between the legs don't work fantastically well I am sad to say. But we have not had any from Boden before these so maybe they would be different xx

Thank you, Ahhh I wish the cord ones didn't have poppers! I don't *think* the Jojo ones I saw had poppers in 2-3 so I might go with those. A shame though as the star patches are so lovely!


----------



## AngelUK

I was actually tempted to just sow the legs shut on the Jojo ones we had in the past. But if the bigger ones don't come with any poppers then I would be tempted too. I love cord dungarees! But I agree, the star patch ones are especially cute. Wish they made them for 3 to 4 too!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I know! And most shops don't even do dungarees for 2 year olds I've found. Maybe they mistakenly think their all potty trained!:haha: I love some of the M&S stuff at the moment but all the outfits I like stop at 18-24 months :shrug: 

All the 2+ stuff in affordable shops look like they're made for mini 10 year olds.. Big toddlers deserve to look cute too!


----------



## AngelUK

I absolutely agree! It is so disappointing!


----------



## xprincessx

Callum is wearing some burgundy coloured chino type trousers and a star wars jumper - he dresses himself every morning before even telling us to let him out his room (baby gate due to autism and scared he'll wander) but somehow the clothes he chooses always seem to go well together :shrug:


----------



## Jchihuahua

AngelofTroy said:


> AngelUK - your boys look absolutely fab in their dungarees, can I ask what the sizing is like and whether the poppers between the legs often come undone?
> 
> I only ask because I've saved a little to buy Micah a Christmas outfit and I love the red cord star patch dungarees they have at the moment, however the reviews all say they come undone all the time and are small :( wondering whether Jojo ones might be better?

My boys have those red cord star patch dungarees and also the navy ones. They have been fine and havent come undone but they do come up small so I would size up if you can, although they only go up to 2-3.


----------



## icklemonster

Charlotte found her Christmas Pudding hat and decided she would wear it all day, even indoors. Nothing like sporting the pudding look:


----------



## AngelUK

lol she looks so cute! Sweetest little pud!


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is wearing tan chinos from M&S (they come with braces but he's not wearing them today) and a grey mickey mouse t-shirt from morrisons. Bit mismatched, his dad dressed him :haha:


----------



## kirstybumx3

Today Rio wore a jumper and jeans both from next. Here he is in the porch excited to go out!

https://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab117/kirstybumx3/Mobile%20Uploads/965ABC4A-E91A-4928-8290-5F54D22D0BF3_zpsgyhnvjl2.jpg


----------



## AngelofTroy

Today Micah is wearing red cords from next that are actually actually girls trousers, and a striped orange long sleeved vest from sainsbury's. 

... I bought the Boden cord dungarees... :blush: I had a 25% off and free delivery code that runs out tonight and I couldn't resist! (W8V4 if anybody is interested! )


----------



## Jchihuahua

Tommy had on star patch jeans from Boden and a green sweatshirt from Little Bird. Eddie had on beige chinos from Boden and a navy bus top from Jojo. Daisy was in school uniform.


----------



## emyandpotato

He wouldn't cooperate properly for the photo but he wore a red and white baseball top, checked wool trousers (vintage, Etsy), a lion cardigan (Toto Knits), and black fleece lined wellies though I don't know what brand. We're about to go out here so he's also wearing mouse mittens (Etsy).
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2014-11-14 at 18.39.10.png
File size: 282.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## AngelUK

lol that is such a fun pic! Looks like the buttons are his eyes and he has a mane!


----------



## Jchihuahua

All Boden apart from Tommy's jumper is Ladybird and his shirt is Little Bird.
 



Attached Files:







10405664_10152554859189022_4018162989712960536_n.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 18









1932386_10152554663489022_3498165035795268017_n.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 16









1908461_10152554667419022_7910962245174574265_n.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 17


----------



## biglebowski

Lo wearing today:
Hat - knitted by friends mum
Jacket - M&Co
T shirt - Gap
Joggers - Zara
Wellies - Sainsburys

Snotty nose and cheeky grin - model's own!!

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af345/Nicky_Stewart/Mobile%20Uploads/20141115_150312_zpsd6e52561.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is wearing

Hat - mountain warehouse
coat - morrisons
green chinos - m&s
desert boots - firetrap
Top - morrisons
bib - funky giraffe
sausage roll - tesco :haha:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/Mobile%20Uploads/20141115_164110.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

Yesterday:

Hooded woolly jumpers from JojoMamanBebe instead of jackets.
Sebastian
https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_4113_zps96b080f9.jpg

Dominic

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_4071_zpsa126784e.jpg

Both boys are wearing Boden starpatch cords.
https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_4092_zpsf3dd23de.jpg


----------



## biglebowski

AngelUK - those woolly jumpers are lovely!!! The boys are too of course.


----------



## emyandpotato

AngelUK they are sooo sweet.


----------



## Boo44

Love the woolly jumpers angel! What kind of buggy is that?

Also love Tommy's fox jumper with his buttoned-up shirt underneath - exactly how I like to dress my boys!


----------



## AngelUK

Boo that is the Mountain Buggy Duet. I adore it! :)


----------



## Boo44

Ooh that's not one I've heard of. We have the donkey which I love but starting to think I won't get around the shops when it's busy in the lead up to Christmas!


----------



## AngelofTroy

First time wearing his Boden dungarees! I looooove them! Paired with a H&M jumper :)

Edit: forgot the pic! :dohh:

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141124_175247_zpsbd8c33f4.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

gorgeous! :D

Are there no poppers then? Looks as if there aren't?

Edit Ohh I just checked! Might have to get them for my boys since they will juust fit into them still and this is the last age group. Those are soooo gorgeous!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today Holly wore a Peppa Pig top from sainsburys (was a gift) and snowflake print leggings from Primark

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/15876F5C-49BD-47BE-90E6-51A9FF97675C.jpg

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/E4220AE5-8452-4152-AD08-94ECB91E90B5.jpg


----------



## AngelofTroy

AngelUK said:


> gorgeous! :D
> 
> Are there no poppers then? Looks as if there aren't?
> 
> Edit Ohh I just checked! Might have to get them for my boys since they will juust fit into them still and this is the last age group. Those are soooo gorgeous!

Thank you, no poppers! You should definitely get them! Micah's are still quite big so should fit your boys OK I would think :)


----------



## sequeena

Top - asda
jeans - mini club
Shoes - firetrap
bib - funky giraffe

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/Mobile%20Uploads/20141124_144038.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly wore her snow suit and wasn't very impressed with it! :rofl:

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/233ACCBF-8FB0-42E5-8750-DC2863A79CA2.jpg


----------



## minties

Lol! She looks very unimpressed indeed. Her poor baby is naked :-0


----------



## sequeena

Thomas wore a plain grey long sleeved T shirt from peacocks, dark blue jeans from peacocks, firetrap boots, an m&s parka and a hat from mountain warehouse


----------



## sequeena

Poor holly :rofl:


----------



## babycrazy1706

Gap denim shorts and a gap dinosaur tshirt

(We are in sunnier climes til Friday!!)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah wore turquoise Primark trousers and a red spaceman top from Tu at sainsbury's.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Top from Next and Trousers George at Asda. 

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/3A01C728-15E1-4194-AEAB-ACE90766646E.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

The boys yesterday at gymboree (sorry for the awful light) with new haircuts. Dominic is wearing Boden dungarees (thanks for the tip Angel of Troy :D) over a Monsoon top, Sebastian in Boden dungarees and tshirt. 

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8775_zpse8ebdb6b.jpg

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8778_zps85364678.jpg


----------



## AngelofTroy

AngelUK said:


> The boys yesterday at gymboree (sorry for the awful light) with new haircuts. Dominic is wearing Boden dungarees (thanks for the tip Angel of Troy :D) over a Monsoon top, Sebastian in Boden dungarees and tshirt.
> 
> https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8775_zpse8ebdb6b.jpg
> 
> https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8778_zps85364678.jpg

Yay you got them! :haha: The boys look fab! I've fully embraced the dungaree look this winter, got a great deal on some Jojo ones on eBay I'll post a picture :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Pre-nap Seahorse time is the only time he stays still enough for a photo! :haha:

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141129_084824_zps1f4b22f7.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday: ladybird top and butterfly trousers. 

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/5212C34C-13D3-4980-A09F-9976BA4163FD.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

oh Angel how cute he looks! I love the dungaree look! And I know what you mean, mine never stay still either. Sebastian has started to actually turn his back on me when he sees the camera. He just stands there and when I move around him, he turns around again. Very difficult as my phone has such a slow shutter speed! lol

Holly is cute as usual and what a fun idea to combine clothes on a theme, ladybirds and butterfly! Love it :)


----------



## Jchihuahua

Eddie had the red star patch dungarees on today too. He had a grey top with red stars on under it and his starry coat . Tommy has star patch cords, a top with racing cars on and star shaggy hoody. I love stars! Daisy had on soldier print skirt,striped top and cardigan and a lovely velvet coat. Everything everone is wearing is from Boden, apart from Eddie's coat which is Sainsburys.
 



Attached Files:







10443429_10152581492399022_6113107120431920371_n.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 20









10422961_10152581336719022_3193857842372326463_n.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 15









10428011_10152581916644022_5846345386621347046_n.jpg
File size: 60.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## AngelUK

gorgeous!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly's outfit today:

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/765BC7E6-BA56-445E-93F0-DB845D87857A.jpg


----------



## emyandpotato

A mixture of Zara, Ebay, and Mothercare!
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2014-11-29 at 22.14.49.png
File size: 331.3 KB
Views: 13









Screen Shot 2014-11-29 at 22.14.55.png
File size: 293.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sequeena

No pic but Thomas wore a cute striped top from morrisons with what looks like mock 'boy scout' badges and blue jeans from boots. Firetrap boots, m&s parka and mountain warehouse hat.


----------



## morri

lo is wearing marine blue bottoms and sweater with white stripes :)


----------



## xprincessx

Callum is wearing blue jeans with a grey jumper (vest underneath lol) with glasses and a moustache on!

ETA the jumper has glasses and moustache on it...not Callum! lol


----------



## StaceyKor

My girls today. Sienna isn't a toddler, she's 4 months lollll, she just looks massive in this pic. Promise, she isn't the size of my 2.5 yr old :haha:

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k567/StaceyKor/AF5CC6C2-3184-4616-A803-82977ACDBB4C.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is currently wearing these scooby doo pjs :blush: we've had a busy week so far so today is our relaxing day but he will be getting dressed to walk the dogs :)

https://images.sportsdirect.com/images/imgzoom/42/42508290_xxl_a1.jpg

https://images.sportsdirect.com/images/imgzoom/42/42508290_xxl_a2.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/B72F19B9-A61E-4A37-915B-D27BF07B893C.jpg


----------



## Boo44

StaceyKor said:


> My girls today. Sienna isn't a toddler, she's 4 months lollll, she just looks massive in this pic. Promise, she isn't the size of my 2.5 yr old :haha:
> 
> https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k567/StaceyKor/AF5CC6C2-3184-4616-A803-82977ACDBB4C.jpg

Gorgeous girls!!!!!

And they look nothing alike don't they!


----------



## StaceyKor

:haha: not even a little bit, it's so strange...I guess I just expected a mini Emilia, but Sienna is so much paler and her hair is much lighter than Emilia's. Even their personalities seem so different already x


----------



## Bevziibubble

A nice snug snow suit for the park!

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/CA14C2D0-F108-4916-B1D8-643668837AD8.jpg


----------



## minties

Holly reminds me of an episode of The Simpsons where Maggie was in a similar snow suit and she was all starfish shaped and couldn't move her limbs hehe!


----------



## Bevziibubble

A reindeer top and leggings today. I thought she looked adorable! :cloud9:

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/68A30772-DDC7-400D-A157-02B6F398B5B8.jpg


----------



## sequeena

She does look adorable, very festive :cloud9:

Thomas wore a marvel jumper from sports direct and jeans from boots


----------



## AngelUK

Dominic in a JojoMamanBebe jumper, Boden trousers and Primark slippers (2 or 3 sizes too big :haha:)

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8869_zps7c7bf01b.jpg

Sebastian in JojoMamanBebe jumper and Boden trousers

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8883_zps2f930a5d.jpg


----------



## Boo44

Sebastian looks so smart with his new big boy hair cut! And Dominic - those ringlets down his forehead oh my days!


----------



## sequeena

Gruffalo top - sainsburys
jeans - peacocks
socks - peacocks
Bib - funky giraffe

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/Mobile%20Uploads/20141211_160503.jpg


----------



## minties

Thomas you handsome devil! Such a cutie. We have one of those donkeys too lol!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Reindeer outfit from Primark

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/94FBCA85-681B-4C0F-83A6-BA3C12F7E6D7.jpg


----------



## AngelofTroy

Today Micah wore reddish/pink cords from Next, a Christmas penguin top from Sainsbury's (unseen) and a big thick Christmas jumper from ASDA. Also hat from a stall in Marrakech and wellies from h&m. 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20141215_203724_zpsead14b42.jpg


----------



## emyandpotato

Love that outfit!


----------



## katieandfras

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a547/katieandfras/imagejpg1_zpsb7d6a472.jpg

Little o wore boden dungarees and joules london print wellies for our woodland walk
 



Attached Files:







imagejpg1_zpsb7d6a472.jpg
File size: 72 KB
Views: 6


----------



## twobecome3

Bevziibubble said:


> https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/B72F19B9-A61E-4A37-915B-D27BF07B893C.jpg


are those tights or those long-john type pants ? love them!


----------



## Bevziibubble

They are leggings! :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/3BEAA5B3-1D7A-4082-BF47-086BB1E45A0C.jpg


----------



## StaceyKor

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k567/StaceyKor/2A2EC61A-7EF7-4085-8B26-62168E2E0FB9.jpg
https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k567/StaceyKor/501676F1-7422-4733-8A25-891AA6DA88CB.jpg
These were a couple of days ago (I know this is just for toddlers but thought I'd share DD2s outfit too lol.
https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k567/StaceyKor/94C13A78-2BEA-4BFE-82C6-9941D523602F.jpg
https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k567/StaceyKor/E7EE7515-E03A-43E4-9D16-91DA51A40547.jpg
And these were today. Emilia loves this top because it makes her a fairy princess lol xx


----------



## Boo44

Oh wow Emilia and Sienna are so beautiful. Emilia has gorgeous silky hair I love it x


----------



## Bevziibubble

On Wednesday we wore christmas jumpers 

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/6E953601-979E-4A2D-A781-698361E0020C.jpg

Last night she wore tiger onesies with daddy
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/1C96A3FA-71A4-440E-A787-FEFC785FD706_1.jpg
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/C048B8B7-D9AC-4449-A864-A54C20A516D8_1.jpg


----------



## StaceyKor

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k567/StaceyKor/A0B31086-5033-46F3-9D17-606BE65082E2.jpg
Outfit from h&m, clip was made by my cousin x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday:
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/98676E4A-541E-45A3-8497-21CEB15A6FC7.jpg


----------



## kirstybumx3

Today Rio wore a long sleeved tshirt from George, dog pattern cardigan from tkmaxx and star print jeans from next :)

https://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab117/kirstybumx3/Mobile%20Uploads/C29A36F4-3FEF-413F-8750-7449530EAD2D_zps0crlwsbv.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly in her Christmas dress yesterday :cloud9:

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/39FA733C-91C6-4213-AC15-CF1C3841F4DA.jpg

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/0D0CE201-9F92-4D6E-8B8C-DE29608CEAFF.jpg


----------

